# Ce qui vous prend la tête chez Apple



## Apple.Geek (11 Décembre 2016)

Depuis quelques temps on voit de tout sur les sujets qui n'ont rien à voir ("iPhone 7-Autonomie catastrophique" notamment). 

Donc lâchez vous ici ! [emoji106][emoji6]


----------



## jmtweb (11 Décembre 2016)

Merci mais il y a tellement à dire que j'ignore par quoi commencer...


----------



## Apple.Geek (11 Décembre 2016)

Bon je commence par les prix des nouveaux MacBook Pro, qui me donne envie de garder encore un peu mon Mac de 2012


----------



## dbanon (11 Décembre 2016)

Tiens en parlant des nouveaux MacBook Pro, j'ai enfin pu les essayer hier à la FNAC et j'adore (le 13 pouces). Déjà ils ont optimisé la taille et il est plus petit que le MacBook Air de 13 pouces, le nouveau coloris gris sidéral est vraiment très beau. J'adore aussi le clavier, je pense que j'aurais du mal à revenir en arrière et la TouchBar est vraiment réactive, et je pense qu'elle apporte une vraie plus-value.
Par contre le prix oui, ça pique grave ! Du coup je pense attendre la v2 ou v3 avant de sauter le pas !


----------



## dragao13 (11 Décembre 2016)

La brutalité du passage à l'usb-c a fait que je me suis tourné sur le modèle de 2015 pour les macbook pro.
Sur cet exemple là, il y a une forme de dictat de la part de  que je ne supporte pas !
Garder un USB 3 serait la moindre des choses, ne serait que pour connecter l'actuel iPhone qu'on utilise...


----------



## C_V0id (11 Décembre 2016)

Le ticket d'entrée de gamme pour les portables pro chez Apple a vraiment explosé ces dernières années et là ça devient limite pour l'acquisition et le renouvellement ! Par contre USB-C c'est le futur standard donc ce n'est pas grave et ça m'a permis de me tourner vers des SSD externe style T3 samsung pour le stockage longue durée et pour le reste en fait je n'utilise pas beaucoup de périphériques externes (même pour la carte SD j'ai sorti mon HDD externe WD avec lecteur de carte SD qui fait Wifi en plus !)


----------



## Apple.Geek (11 Décembre 2016)

J'adore le design des nouveaux MBP surtout en gris sidéral ! La Touch Bar est sympa mais pas (encore) très utile... Le passage à l'USB-C est bien je pense dans l'avenir mais pour le moment ça me gêne vraiment... Surtout que j'ai un MBP mi-2012 qui est vraiment complet (USB, lecteur SD, Ethernet,...). Dans un an ou deux je franchirai le cap sans doute  

Au niveau tarif il n'y a pas que les MacBook Pro qui me gêne, mais l'iPad Pro qui commence à 700 roro contre 400 pour l'Air 2...


----------



## Bambouille (11 Décembre 2016)

Nouveau tarif délirant + suppression USB, HDMI, SD = achat d'un MBP 15 mi-2014 musclé en reconditionné !


----------



## dbanon (11 Décembre 2016)

Pour le passage à l'USB-C, ça me dérange pas plus que ça. En fait j'ai même pas de clé USB ou de disque dur externe chez moi, j'utilise le cloud à fond (mais j'ai la fibre optique aussi), et je branche jamais rien à mon iMac. Pour le coup ça me ferait pas un gros changement ! A la limite le lecteur de carte SD, quand j'utilise mon vieux compact.


----------



## jmtweb (12 Décembre 2016)

Je commence donc par le début...
Il existait sous snow léopard une application bien sympathique, pratique et utile qui s'appelait "front row" et qui permettait avec la télécommande vendu avec l'iMac alu 24 pouces de 2008 de visionner les vidéos. La télécommande permettait d'ouvrir le dossier, mettre en route la vidéo, agir sur le son, faire des ralentis à plusieurs vitesses etc. Bref, c'était réellement un atout.
Quand j'ai fait la mise à jour du logiciel d'exploitation, Maverick si je ne me trompe pas, front row s'est volatilisé et la télécommande est devenue caduque. Dès lors, toutes mes initiatives pour l'installer sous Maverick furent vaines. J'ai pu me rendre compte sur les forums à quel point cette application manquait aux utilisateurs mais la pomme resta sourde aux remontées d'informations prônant le retour de cette dernière.
J'ai finalement downgradé l'IOS pour récupérer l'application mais je me heurte à un autre problème tel que le non suivi de Safari sous la version snow léopard. Chrome permet pour le moment de palier l'obsolescence de Safari mais pour combien de temps ?


----------



## r e m y (12 Décembre 2016)

Attention! Chrome n'est plus mis à jour pour SnowLeopard.... En particulier le module Flash intégré à Chrome est obsolète et il faut a minima le mettre à jour soi-même depuis le site Adobe. 

Cela étant dit, je regrette egalement la disparition de FrontRow... J'imagine qu'Apple considère que cette petite application fait concurrence à l'AppleTV


----------



## dbanon (12 Décembre 2016)

Je suis trop récent sur Mac pour connaître FrontRow, mais moi qui achète mes films sur iTunes et qui n'ai pas de télé, je regarde mes films sur mon iMac et j'utilise l'application Remote qui fait très bien le job !
Sinon j'imagine que des outils comme Plex font exactement ce que faisait FrontRow non ?


----------



## jmtweb (12 Décembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Attention! Chrome n'est plus mis à jour pour SnowLeopard.... En particulier le module Flash intégré à Chrome est obsolète et il faut a minima le mettre à jour soi-même depuis le site Adobe.
> 
> Cela étant dit, je regrette egalement la disparition de FrontRow... J'imagine qu'Apple considère que cette petite application fait concurrence à l'AppleTV



Si tu as le lien pile poil pour tenter la maj, je serai content car j'ai tenté de mettre à jour Chrome et j'ai le msg comme quoi ma version est trop ancienne...


----------



## jmtweb (12 Décembre 2016)

dbanon a dit:


> Je suis trop récent sur Mac pour connaître FrontRow, mais moi qui achète mes films sur iTunes et qui n'ai pas de télé, je regarde mes films sur mon iMac et j'utilise l'application Remote qui fait très bien le job !
> Sinon j'imagine que des outils comme Plex font exactement ce que faisait FrontRow non ?



Je ne connais pas tes applis. En effet, il y a d'autres que front raw mais pas aussi bien intégrés à l'OS.


----------



## r e m y (12 Décembre 2016)

jmtweb a dit:


> Si tu as le lien pile poil pour tenter la maj, je serai content car j'ai tenté de mettre à jour Chrome et j'ai le msg comme quoi ma version est trop ancienne...



Ce n'est pas Chrome qu'il faut mettre à jour (il n'y a plus de mises à jour de Chrome pour SnowLeopard) pas le plugin Flash intégré à Chrome (PPAPI) en allant le chercher sur le site Adobe. 

https://get.adobe.com/fr/flashplaye..._and_Chromium_-_PPAPI&stype=3779&standalone=1


----------



## dbanon (12 Décembre 2016)

jmtweb a dit:


> Je ne connais pas tes applis. En effet, il y a d'autres que front raw mais pas aussi bien intégrés à l'OS.



L'application Remote est une appli d'Apple, donc très bien intégrée, sauf que je pense qu'elle fait pas autant de trucs que FrontRaw, elle sert juste à piloter iTunes.


----------



## r e m y (12 Décembre 2016)

FrontRow permettait d'accéder à l'ensemble de ses donnees audio (musique iTunes), photo (visualisation en diaporama de sa Bibliotheque iPhoto) et video (films et clip video, qu'ils soient dans iTunes ou ailleurs sur le Mac), avec une interface sur l'écran du Mac qui rappelait celle de l'AppleTV.


----------



## flotow (12 Décembre 2016)

J'utilise de nouveau iTunes (12) : 
Le temps que je met pour naviguer vers un album depuis un artiste est un defilement sans fin...


----------



## Alino06 (12 Décembre 2016)

jmtweb a dit:


> Je commence donc par le début...
> J'ai finalement *downgradé l'IOS* pour récupérer ...


----------



## dragao13 (12 Décembre 2016)

jmtweb a dit:


> Je commence donc par le début...
> J'ai finalement downgradé l'IOS/QUOTE]


----------



## jmtweb (12 Décembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Ce n'est pas Chrome qu'il faut mettre à jour (il n'y a plus de mises à jour de Chrome pour SnowLeopard) pas le plugin Flash intégré à Chrome (PPAPI) en allant le chercher sur le site Adobe.
> 
> https://get.adobe.com/fr/flashplaye..._and_Chromium_-_PPAPI&stype=3779&standalone=1



Je l'ai installé, merci ;-)


----------



## jmtweb (12 Décembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


>



MDR


----------



## Wilthek (13 Décembre 2016)

ce qui me prend la tête ? rien, je suis personnellement davantage en phase avec la gamme de produits avant l'iphone 7, le MBP 2016, l'pad Pro... donc, je prends ma réticence à leur "nouvelle" conception comme un blocage de ma part... et puis, à mes yeux "l'innovation" n'est pas (plus) à la mesure des prix annoncés, ça oui, cela m'énerve... la transition est trop brutale, moins de ports, plus de wifi et des produits qui présentent trop de restrictions et de bugs... certes il y aura les innombrables mises à jour de Mac OS pour palier ces problèmes, mais tout cela semble brouillon. Autant je pouvais, en bon fan d'Apple, faire l'article des possibilités de mon 27" et aujourd'hui du plaisir de mon MBP 2015 13", autant - à prix plus élevé - comment justifier de choisir un MBP 2016 sans touch bar de config "équivalente" à une early-2015 avec toutes les concessions qu'il faut faire (SD, ports...) et à un prix nettement supérieur ! certes, je ne suis pas VRP d'Apple... donc longue vie à mon matériel actuel.


----------



## dbanon (14 Décembre 2016)

Moi je me dis (enfin j'espère) que si ça évolue presque plus niveau Mac (petites mises à jour et faut attendre plusieurs années chaque fois), c'est que les équipes d'Apple doivent bosser sur un mac ARM. Je me dis que quand il sortira, il évoluera beaucoup plus rapidement (plus besoin d'attendre Intel, et totale maîtrise du processeur) et fonctionnera en parfaite symbiose avec les appareils iOS !
Je me raccroche à ça...


----------



## melaure (14 Décembre 2016)

Ce ne serait pas plus simple de demander ce qui vous plait encore chez Apple ?


----------



## wip (14 Décembre 2016)

Arrêtes de casser l'ambiance toi !!!


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (14 Décembre 2016)

Le clavier butterfly me prend la tête. 
Les touches ne tiennent pas la durée, se bloquent dans la coque de l'appareil, et Apple doit systématiquement m'immobiliser mon Macbook une semaine pour me changer le clavier.


----------



## hellric (14 Décembre 2016)

Pour ma part c'est le SAV, autrefois Apple assumait ses torts, maintenant cela fait 2 fois qu'ils me font faux-bond (macbook pro 2010 et récemment iPad pro, un produit bon à jeter après 6 mois).


----------



## Balawoo (14 Décembre 2016)

Bonsoir

Je ne sais pas si c'était mieux avant, mais avant nous avions l'impression que cela répondait à nos attentes pour un excellent rapport qualité/ prix

Aujourd'hui cela répond à des attentes pour un excellent portefeuille ...

Faisons simple, autonomie : meilleure avant
SSD versus SSD présent sur le marché, mieux avant avec en plus la possibilité de l'améliorer lorsque la concurrence inventait le produit adéquate, aujourd'hui plus possible
OS: mieux aujourd'hui pour l'usage que j'en ai
Ecran: mieux aujourd'hui mais toujours pas de truc pour les pro permettant facilement de mettre des caches pour ne pas rendre visible nos écrans à mon voisin de gauche dans le TGV (ah il vient de tourner la tête)
Processeur: équivalent (la cela semble plus Intel qui a du mal à suivre les feuilles de route
Mémoire : le problème est peut être ailleurs
Mac Mini: Avant, aujourd'hui cela ne semble plus exister
Touchpad: aujourd'hui, c'est le truc qui m'énerve sur mon MBA
Clavier: idem
CD Rom : je n'utilise pas
Port: avant/ aujourd'hui c'est un peu la même chose sauf qu'aujourd'hui il faut toujours un adaptateur ce qui n'était pas le cas par le passé mais c'est une mode aujourd'hui ils offrent plus (avec des adaptateurs)
Wifi : aujourd'hui
Timecapsule: hier, car aujourd'hui cela n'existe plus

Bonne soirée


----------



## Balawoo (14 Décembre 2016)

hellric a dit:


> Pour ma part c'est le SAV, autrefois Apple assumait ses torts, maintenant cela fait 2 fois qu'ils me font faux-bond (macbook pro 2010 et récemment iPad pro, un produit bon à jeter après 6 mois).


Pour ma part, j'ai un contrat JV et cela me permet régulièrement de changer mon materiel qui a une défaillance (surtout les iPhone une fois par an mini.


----------



## andr3 (14 Décembre 2016)

Je ne sais pas si c'était mieux avant. Avant c'est plus maintenant et encore moins demain.

[emoji23]

Par contre, je trouve que les prix demandés, quelque soit l'équipement, atteignent des sommets (et pas que chez Apple), avec en exemple le changement d'iPhone (madame hérite de mon 6+) ... hésitation entre un SE et un 7 ... pour une question philosophique de prix, pas de technologie.

Donc, oui, une chose me prend la tête ... le prix!


----------



## Anegatak (14 Décembre 2016)

Pour ma part, des prix qui grimpe et la qualité qui baisse
De plus en plus de bug dans les versions des os (surtout iOS 10)
Exemple : truc bête mais dès que je connecte mon iPad sur mon Mac pour le charger iTunes s'ouvre alors que j'ai décoché la case, c'est con mais à la longue c'est agaçant..
Sur iOS 10 quand un message arrive et que l'on est dans une app, si on fait glisser le bandeau pour répondre ça plante une fois sur 2 (iPhone 6 et iPad air 2)
De moins en moins de grande innovations, l'impression qu'il y a de l'idée mais qu'ils en gardent sous le coude pour pouvoir avoir une petite innovation l'année d'après pour justifier les prix.
Les retrait de port USB sur mac et jack sur iPhone, ça oblige à la consommation (au moins d'un adaptateur) un USB 3 sur le mac aurait été un minimum, tout le monde a un DD externe, une clé usb ou un appareil se branchant en USB

Et surtout même appréciant Apple, le config minimale stockage et RAM c'est du foutage de gueule
Macbook : 126Go de stockage c'est ridicule en 2016 et +240€ pour passer en 256Go c'est du vol
8Go de RAM pareil et les barrette doivent être en or massif à +240€ la barrette de 8Go pour passer à 16Go
et la remarque est valable pour les iPhone avec 110€ de plus pour passer au stockage supérieur


----------



## B1b3u (14 Décembre 2016)

Apple a évolué grace au jailbreak il ne l on tjrs pas compris une vieille apple tv est plus utile que la tte dernière (et avec la sortie audio) l apple watch ferai tellement plus si elle ete sortit a l epoque ou tout pouvai se cracké on dit le jailbreak ne sert plus a rien bah c faut deja modifier le centre de control pour avoir le gps le vpn respring ...... ! Appli Activator ! Bio protect tout cela devrai etre natif dans ios ! Je suis tjr sur ios 9 et pour moi sens jailbreak c trop fermer donc je partirai ! les nouveau macbook a des prix j en parle meme pas ! Un egpu ca ca serai une evolution ou un transformer ipad pro plus clavier en osx/ios avec du usb hdmi biensur ! Un stic video airplay et un stick audio airplay a la chromcast et le homekit on en parle depui 3 ans et c tjrs a la traine ifttt est plus evolué voila en breff dsl pour les fautes mais bon ca reste un debat pas un cour d horthographe nomplus


----------



## titiyoyo (14 Décembre 2016)

Perso je vais pas changer mon macbook pro 2012 parce que meme s'il est joli blablabla je me fous royalement de leur nouveau modele avec cette touchbar qui fait tourner doom en 50*1024... 

Je crois qu'ils sont sur un projet de laitue avec touch-vinaigrette, j'ai entendu des rumeurs la dessus, ca nous fera encore plus apprecier la (les) salade(s). 

Bref, entre des nouveautes ridicules, un iphone7 qui ressemble a un cahier A4, Apple music qui fonctionne tous les 36 du mois (par contre y a des playlists super) et les mises a jour intempestives de leurs OS je me dis que soit ils veulent copier microsoft soit ils se foutent completement de ce qui faisait a l'epoque la difference d'Apple: la qualité de conception et d'analyse des usages des clients. Bref, j'acheterai pas une de leurs nouvelles daubes de sitot


----------



## pecos (14 Décembre 2016)

Mais quoi ?
Comment ça, faut râler ?
Mais tout va bien chez Apple.
Mon iMac ronronne comme un gros chat.
OSX est véloce comme c'est pas permis et ne plante jamais.
D'ailleurs je ne le redémarre que tous les mois (et encore).
Tous mes softs se lancent en moins d'une seconde et je suis trèèès productif.






Ah ouais, j'oubliais un petit détail :
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider, ma deLorean ne veut plus démarrer : le réservoir est percé et je suis coincé en 2010 avec mon iMac mid 2010 sous Snow.
Il faudrait appeler un certain Marty McFly, il saura quoi faire pour venir me chercher.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (15 Décembre 2016)

c'est simple, je suis fan de leur matos depuis 10ans, j'ai des macs, macbook, imac (revendu), mini, iphone, ipad, ipod, etc...
tout cela marche tres bien

le hic, c'est que mon matos le plus recent chez eux date de 2012 (mon mini i7 en machine principale boosté au max)
Car depuis, ca retrograde grave chez eux (sauf pour les ipad ok, mais quand je vois la tournure prise par les iphone sans jack...)

du coup, je fais vivre mon matos au max (upgrade de ram, de ssd)

pour des machines equivalentes aujourdhui, ca me couterait 2 a 3x plus chers (que ces machines qui n'etaient deja pas donnees)

conclusion:
prix qui augmentent trop
matos qui fait trop de concessions et donc de limitations (que des ports usb-c)
bugs (selon vos les infos distillées par mac-g) en forte hausse sur le nouveau matos (genre le macbook a 2briques)


----------



## iKalimero (15 Décembre 2016)

Suite a la réception d'un bracelet Product Red dont la boite avait très mal supportée la voyage (le casque power beat 3 etait saint et sauf) j'ai beaucoup ralé sur la politique tarifaire, les choix techniques du dernier MBP 2016. La personne etait très sympa, très "humaine", très à l'écoute. A ce demaner si ils n'ont pas recu des consignes. 
Bref au final j'ai obtenu un remboursement de 50€ sur une commande de 260€, en gardant la boite abîmé. J'avais aussi la possibilité de procéder a un echange, dans ce cas je ne gagnais que 30€. 
Ces  cadeaux sont très surprenant de la part de la pomme, est ce le debut dune prise de conscience...


----------



## ipascm (15 Décembre 2016)

1- le wifi qui deconne presque à chaque version

2- la gestion de Time machine qui est de moins en moins intègré... Ca fout les boules lorsque l'on achète une Time capsule

3 - des périphériques historiques qui disparaissent : airport, display, etc... Par contre vendre in clavier de portable 149€ ou un souris incapable de se recharger en même temps que de l'utilise à un tarif prohibitif c'est maintenant possible...

4 - un verrouillage de plus en plus systématique avec des parametres utilisateurs

5 - la mise en avant marketting systématique pour les ados (emoticones & co)

6 - la disparition de frontrow, oui c'est un peu idiot mais c'est lourd.

7 - l'usine à gaz d'iTunes

8 - cette impression d'être de plus indépendant au cloud et du sentiment qu'il sera de plus en plus difficile de s'en échapper..

9 - d'avoir le sentiment. qu'un Pc aujourd'hui est aussi fiable qu'un Mac...grrrr

Et tant d'autres


----------



## Gilleslanglois (15 Décembre 2016)

Le manque d'intérêt pour les ordinateurs.


----------



## pombour (15 Décembre 2016)

IPHONE
Le jour ou mon 3GS n’apparaissait plus dans iTunes et que j’ai du bidouiller avec mon gmail pour continuer à pouvoir le synchroniser, ce jour là, j’ai commencer à haïr Apple. Depuis j'ai délaissé les iPhone pour des tel. sous Android.

10.7
Enfin on pouvait redimensionner ses fenêtres par tous les bouts et même par les cotés. Mais ça a aussi été la suppression du enregistrer sous !!! Comment on peut bosser sans cette fonction ??? Ils en ont bien remis un palliatif, mais je crois que c’est depuis là que Mac OS part en couille.

MAIL
Application qui tournait du feu de dieu, mais depuis 10.10, une vraie bouse. Ca se mélange les pinceaux dès que t’as une dizaine de comptes paramétrés. Les mails disparaissent, spotlight est à la ramasse… inutilisable en environnement PRO.

Dernièrement j’ai du migrer d’un serveur mail Dreamhost vers OVH. J’ai du modifier les paramètres POP et SMTP et j’en ai profité pour activer SSL. Vous savez quoi ? Cette merde (excusez le terme, mais y a pas d’autre mot) de Apple Mail m’a effacé tous les mails du compte ! EFFACE, OUI !!! Plus aucune trace ! J’ai du les réimporter depuis Time Machine, mais c’est pas clean, ça à mis 5 heures et depuis c’est un vrai bordel.

J’ai décide d’utiliser maintenant un autre client mail :/

PS : les paramètres des comptes, ils sont dans les prefs mail ou dans prefs système ??? Encore un truc où j’ai du mal à suivre. Si c’est ça la simplicité légendaire Apple…

MACBOOK AIR
J’ai acheté un Macbook Air en 2015. Outre les problèmes avec Apple Mail, cette machine m’exaspérait à cause du cliquetis qu’émettaient les touches du clavier. Pour une machine à 1 350 €, c’est tout bonnement lamentable. J’ai un Macbook Pro de 2011, j’ai des iMac avec les claviers alu, ils sont plus « moelleux » et silencieux. J’ai revendu le Macbook Air !
Avec la douche glaciale des modèles 2016, je ne pense pas que mon prochain ordi sera un Mac !

IAPPS
Je me régalais sous iTunes, iDvd, iPhoto, iWeb, iTout...

Aujourd’hui, je les oublie. Je vais pas m’étendre, mais je n’accroche plus, je ne trouve plus les fonctions, je ne vois plus la logique, l’ergonomie… mon ressenti est compliqué à décrire. Il y a quelque semaine, je devait retoucher une vidéo rapidement, je me suis dit, tient je vais me servir de ce bon vieux iMovie, il ne se lance même plus. Ca rebondit 2 fois dans le doc et ça se croute…

iPhoto était génial, puis Apple a cru bon de rendre son interface plus sobre, et depuis je ne trouvais même plus les fonctionnalités basique. J’ai abandonné iPhoto. Photo et iCloud, je ne veux même pas en entendre parler, alors je range mes photos comme il y a 20 ans, dans des répertoires. Je n’utilise plus de logiciels qui risque de disparaître du jour au lendemain pour des raisons ou l’utilisateur passe après tout.

J’ARRETE
Je pourrais y passer la nuit et encore la journée de demain pour décrire tous ce qui m’énerve chez Apple.

Un pote Pcéiste m’avait dit il y a à peu près 15 ans, qu’un jour j’haïrais Apple comme j’haïssait Microsoft à l’époque. Il était gentil, car je n’haïssais pas autant Microsoft que j’hais Apple aujourd’hui.

Je regrette l’ère Jobs, et je ne pense pas que c’est avec cette bande de tafioles qui tiennent les rennes actuellement que mon Amour pour la pommer va renaitre.


----------



## thierry37 (15 Décembre 2016)

dbanon a dit:


> Pour le passage à l'USB-C, ça me dérange pas plus que ça. En fait j'ai même pas de clé USB ou de disque dur externe chez moi, j'utilise le cloud à fond .



Mince alors. Tu ne fais même pas un sauvegarde time Machine ou clone de ton Mac. 

Tu passes combien de temps avec ta fibre, pour recharger 200Go après un problème de disque ?


----------



## Le mexicain (15 Décembre 2016)

*Ce qui vous prend la tête chez Apple ?

les fanboys 
qu'on leurs passe la bite au cirage *


----------



## thierry37 (15 Décembre 2016)

Ce qui le prends la tête ?
(2 MBA 2014  chez nous)

- wifi qui décroche au retour de veille = perte de temps (ça sert à quoi de s'activer en 2s s'il faut attendre 30s de plus pour naviguer sur internet ?)

- les tarifs actuels. 
Genre le mini à prix d'or pour un avoir un pauvre disque dur. 
(J'étais sur Hackintosh pour mon fixe. Cette année avant de changer, j'ai pris un Mini en pensant changer le disque pour un SSD. c'était 500€ le Mini, plus 250€ le changement chez réparateur certifié pour garder la garantie. -> renvoi du Mini et montage d'un nouveau petit Hackintosh)

- la politique actuel d'Apple a toujours vouloir miniaturiser. 
Je comprends leur but mais ça ne me va pas. 
Au lieu de gagner un millimètre. Ou 15g. Je préfèrerais gagner en autonomie 

- les SSD soudés mega rapides. 
Cool. Mais ça sert à quoi d'accéder à ses fichiers en 2 micro secondes au lieu de 1 seconde ??
(Mais bon. Apple va pas sortir un "semi pro" et un "pro" pour morceler sa gamme... donc pas le choix. Faut banquer)


Pour l'instant je suis encore là. Pour l'OS. Pour la taille plume de mon MacBook Air. 
Mais avec les gammes et prix actuels, je renouvellerai dans très longtemps. 
Pas sur qu'Apple soit gagnant. 

(Mais bon. Un gars, moi, qui renouvelle dans 5 ans.  Au lieu de 3. Par rapport à 100 gars qui vont prendre les nouveaux MBPro Touchbar. Apple se contrefout de ce que je fais...)


----------



## Remords Sincères (15 Décembre 2016)

Leurs économies mesquines (256gb de stockage dans des ordis à 2700 euros par exemple) et le fait de downgrader certains composants comme avec l'histoire du wifi moins performant sur les derniers MacBook pro que sur les version 2015 !

Les tarifs qui s'envolent pour que l'on ait au final ce qui s'apparente comme de plus en plus étant du made in China lambda bien emballé. Ce MacBook Pro 2016 sur lequel on découvre 5 problèmes 1mois après sa sortie, c'est honteux. Les écrans des iPhones 6, batteries des iPhones 6S, bref c'est pas glorieux les produits qui sortent actuellement. Non seulement ils tendent à leur retirer tout sens pratique au détriment d'un design poussé à l'extrême ce qui ennuie profondément l'expérience utilisateur, mais si en plus il y a des problèmes dessus, non, juste non.

J'ai acheté le mois dernier un Leica M6 avec 2 objectifs 50 et 35 pour 1900 euros afin de faire de l'argentique, un appareil photo qui a presque 30 ans maintenant. J'ai compris en le voyant pourquoi je l'ai payé ce prix là alors qu'il est vieux. Non seulement il fonctionne à la perfection comme s'il était neuf, 0 traces d'usure mais en plus la qualité de fabrication ...... non dieu, ça fait passer Apple pour une marque comme Acer. C'est ça qu'on est en droit d'attendre d'un ordinateur à 2700 euros, qu'il soit irréprochable et pas simplement une démonstration technologique semi fonctionnelle vendue à prix d'or à cause de son design.


----------



## Juxi (15 Décembre 2016)

mieux avant, non, j'ai abandonné le mac à cause de Système 8 pour cause de bugs multiples et d'instabilité permanente du système.
mieux avant, oui peut être, avec la présence de cloneurs qui permettaient d'avoir de la puissance plus facilement, et de l'ouverture.
mieux avant, non, on ne pouvait pas monter de Hack...
mieux avant, non, car mon mac LC, je me suis endetté sur 3 ans pour me le payer quand j'étais étudiant
mieux avant, oui, car j'étais fier d'avoir une machine que peu de gens avaient
mieux avant, oui, car le concept était vraiment différentiant


----------



## AKZ (15 Décembre 2016)

Moi, c'est au niveau logiciel qu'Apple m'insupporte. Au niveau matériel, ils ont toujours pratiqué des ruptures brutales, les prix ont toujours été élevés mais, chez moi, leur matériel dure longtemps et se revend plutôt bien (on perd néanmoins beaucoup d'argent dans les cables et accessoires hors de prix). 
Au niveau des applications ou des systèmes Mac et iOS, on subit les dictats incessants d'Apple avec la suppression ou l'altération de nombreuses fonctionnalités lors des mises à jours (même si certaines reviennent parfois quelques années après). 
J'ai - impossible de tout détailler - des dizaines (centaines ?) d'exemples qui m'insupportent, en vrac :
Boulgi boulga d'interfaces pour itunes depuis 10 ans, "photos" qui ne fait toujours pas la moitié de ce que faisait iphoto, barre latérale d'OSmac avec des icones grisées contre laquelle il est de plus en plus difficile de lutter, suppression des rappels autres que 15mn pour le calendrier sous mac os Lion pendant plus d'une année, toujours obligé d'utiliser "numbers" 2.xx face à la régression du suivant, obligé de supprimer ibook mac (venu en remplacement forcé d'itunes) pas capable d'éditer les tags, l'appstore Mac toujours aussi minable au niveau des fonctionnalités depuis dix ans, mise sur la touche des widgets, forcing des rappels de mises á jours système et impossibilité de retour en arrière sur iOS, suppression du classement des notifications par applications sur ios10, dégradation d'ergonomie et de fonctionnalités sous ios (trop à dire, même ma mére agée ne comprends pas pourquoi le zoom à deux doigts et l'appui prolongé pour copier ont été amputés sur les dernières versions de "Photos" iOS), etc.

Lorsque l'on utilise des fonctionnalités dans une application, si celles-ci sont supprimées ou altérées lors d'une mise à jour, on subit un véritable (et immérité) coup de règle sur les doigts : et Apple est spécialiste de cela !


----------



## fabrik94 (15 Décembre 2016)

Je regrette "l'épaisseur" de mon très élégant iMac de 2010/2011.
Je n'ose rêver des composants qu'Apple pourrait y loger aujourd'hui.


----------



## bompi (15 Décembre 2016)

Je pense que ce qui me prend le plus la tête, chez Apple, c'est leur insupportable prétention et leur discours sirupeux [sur ce point, il y a plus généralement un petit déphasage culturel entre les deux rives de l'Atlantique].

Et ce qui m'étonne toujours est qu'ils arrivent à persuader bon nombre de gens de la véracité de leur discours ronflant [ponctués de _wow ! woah !_ un brin attendus durant les présentations], alors que les faits démontrant leur comportement sont là. Rien de plus scandaleux que telle ou telle multinationale : mais ils ont porté l'hypocrisie et le gloubi-goulba bien-pensant à un niveau bien supérieur aux autres. Donc, nécessairement, ils m'agacent encore plus que plein d'autres.

_Think different ?_ _My foot !_

Seul Google me paraît _vraiment_ pire : leur modèle commercial est pernicieux en soi et ils promeuvent des délires transhumanistes qui me font froid dans le dos.

À part ça, les produits d'Apple sont pas mal du tout quoique (beaucoup ?) trop chers mais chacun est libre de succomber à leur charme ou pas. Personnellement, j'aime bien mais il faut reconnaître qu'ailleurs aussi il y a maintenant des ordinateurs élégants et bien fichus [de toute façon les entreprises qui font leurs ordinateurs font ceux des concurrents aussi], avec plus de connecteurs... 
Je suis en train d'évaluer mes prochains ordinateurs et les leurs sont mal classés dans mon tableau.

Côté logiciel, autant j'ai apprécié leur effort (réussi) de rendre Unix élégant et simple à utiliser, autant je suis de plus en plus réticent à nombre de leurs nouveautés qui ne font que compliquer inutilement le coeur du système ; la meilleure illustration en est l'état de la table de partition, qui me hérisse le poil. Je les trouve aussi un peu trop mous sur la sécurité et les mises à jour des composants tiers.
Dommage. Ils avaient réussi à organiser un vieux système pour le rendre plus cohérent et maintenant ils gâchent leur boulot. J'attends quand même avec curiosité le remplaçant de HFS+.
Quant aux autres logiciels, je suis vraiment circonspect et, au final, j'utilise essentiellement des applications réalisées par d'autres.


----------



## titiyoyo (15 Décembre 2016)

Le mexicain a dit:


> *Ce qui vous prend la tête chez Apple ?
> 
> les fanboys
> qu'on leurs passe la bite au cirage *


et qu'on te la passe ensuite dans ton cote sombre


----------



## Wilthek (15 Décembre 2016)

Balawoo a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c'était mieux avant, mais avant nous avions l'impression que cela répondait à nos attentes pour un excellent rapport qualité/ prix
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

pour les caches (filtres) de confidentialité je partage le constat, pas facile de trouver... gare aux 3M qui collent un maximum, je suis tenté par cette marque:
https://www.celicious.com/apple-macbook-pro-13-inch-privacy-screen-protector.html

mais sans retour ni essai difficile de dire ce qu'il en est...


----------



## Couhoulinn (15 Décembre 2016)

Oui, c'était mieux avant.

La gamme d'ordinateurs était régulièrement mise à jour et avait une cohérence.
Aujourd'hui certains modèles sont vieux de plusieurs années et quand on regarde la gamme des portables elle n'a ni queue ni tête, Damon Beres sur Mashable l'a très bien décrit :

Shopping for a MacBook used to be really simple. Want the thin one? Get an Air. Doing a lot of work? Get the Pro.

But Apple has made things tricky since the good ol' days. To buy a MacBook at the tail end of 2016 is to accept some significant compromise. While the computers may "just work," comparison-shopping between the three core models is unbelievably frustrating, a process that's littered with aesthetic and functional tradeoffs that simply shouldn't be.​
On a fait la course à la finesse aux dépens de fonctionnalités. Je rencontrerais Ive, je lui dirais que j'ai l'ordinateur le plus fin au monde : une feuille de papier et un crayon. Il me rétorquerait que ce n'est pas un ordinateur, je lui répondrais que son dernier MacBook Pro n'est pas une machine pro : tout est soudé, autonomie au mieux égale à la version précédente, abandon du SD (que je sache l'USB-C ne remplace pas les cartes SD sur les appareils photo). La version sans Touch Bar a deux ports USB! Un seul en cas de charge! Est-ce une machine pro?! Mon opinion est qu'ils ont réduits à deux pour éviter que ce modèle vampirise les ventes des modèles avec Touch Bar.

Je suis sur Mac depuis Mac OS 8.1. Pour ce que je vois, je pense qu'aujourd'hui Apple organise le design de ses machines de manière complètement opposée depuis quelques années : avant on définissait les spécifications d'une machine et on faisait le design pour que tout rentre dedans. Aujourd'hui, on fait un design et on essaye de créer les meilleurs specs qui rentrent dedans. Apple ne suit plus les 10 principes de Dieter Rams, les principes 6 et 7 sont clairement peu suivis :

*Est innovateur : *Rams indique qu'il est peu probable d'épuiser les possibilités d'innovation dans la conception du design. Le développement technologique continu offre en effet l'opportunité d'innover de manière perpétuelle. Le « bon design » est constamment mis à jour grâce à l'intégration des nouvelles technologies. Le design ne connait donc pas de limites en termes d'innovation.
*Fournit une utilité à chaque produit :* l'objectif premier du designer est de conférer au produit une utilité. Le design de celui-ci doit avant tout être pratique. Pour autant, le produit doit aussi répondre à certains critères psychologiques et esthétiques . Aussi, le « bon design » donne priorité à l'utilité d'un produit et proscrit l'ensemble des caractéristiques superflues.
*Est esthétique : *la conception bien exécutée ne manque pas de beauté. La qualité esthétique d'un produit fait partie intégrante de son utilité. Les produits utilisés au quotidien produisent un effet indirect sur les utilisateurs et leur bien-être.
*Rend un produit compréhensible : *un bon design implique que la structure du produit soit compréhensible et prédispose l'utilisateur à utiliser ses fonctions de manière intuitive. Idéalement, le produit est intuitif pour toutes les catégories d'utilisateurs.
*Est discret : *tous les produits et leur conception doivent être aussi bien neutres et sobres. La simplicité et la neutralité sont destinées à fournir un espace d'expression pour chaque utilisateur. Tous les produits bien conçus servent un objectif similaire à celui de tous les outils. Ainsi, une bonne conception ne doit pas confondre l'identité des produits avec celle des objets décoratifs ou des œuvres d'art. Un produit bien exécuté est un outil qui ne perd pas son temps avec une identité esthétiquement illogique.
*Est honnête : *un design honnête ne cherche pas à tromper l'utilisateur sur la valeur réelle du produit. De plus, un design honnête ne cherche pas à manipuler le consommateur avec des promesses qui ne seraient pas corrélées à la réalité physique du produit.
*A une valeur à long terme : *la mode est par nature éphémère et subjective. Par opposition, l'exécution appropriée du « bon design » confère à chaque produit une nature objective et intrinsèquement utile qui pérennise son utilisation. Ces qualités sont reflétées par la tendance des utilisateurs à conserver des produits bien conçus, bien que la transformation de la société en groupe consumériste favorise les produits jetables.
*Conçoit chaque détail avec une précision exhaustive : *Dieter Rams établit cette règle comme un absolu : le « bon design » ne laisse jamais rien au hasard. La précision de chaque détail exprime le respect des concepteurs envers leurs consommateurs. Chaque erreur apparait comme un manque de respect.
*Est respectueux de l'environnement : *un « bon design » doit contribuer de manière significative à la préservation de l'environnement par la conservation des ressources et en minimisant la pollution physique et visuelle au cours du cycle de vie du produit. L'aspect de valeur à long terme entre ici aussi en jeu.
*Est minimaliste : *Dieter Rams distingue le « _Less is more_ » (« Moins c'est mieux »), paradigme de conception quotidiennement régurgité dans l'industrie du design, de son propre paradigme : « Moins, mais avec la meilleure exécution ». Son approche favorise les principes fondamentaux de chaque produit et évite tout ce qui est superflu. Le résultat idéal correspond à des produits d'une grande pureté et simplicité.


----------



## ft5777 (15 Décembre 2016)

J'ai qu'un seul vrai reproche à faire à Apple : les prix insensés !

Côté logiciel effectivement y'a de plus en plus de râtés mais le nombre d'OS et de fonctions augmente de façon quasi exponentielle donc c'est pas étonnant. Pour l'instant ça se tient plutôt bien de mon côté.

Sinon l'évolution matérielle me satisfait, même si c'est pas à 100%. Ca me fait doucement sourire les gens qui se braquent et restent sur des OS vieux de 6 ans à cause d'un petit logiciel qui a disparu ou d'une fonction qui a été modifiée. De mon côté je m'adapte assez rapidement et j'aime la vision d'Apple. J'ai un iPhone 7 Plus et je sais pas si je dois être abasourdi ou amusé de tout le bordel autour de la prise jack. Faut arrêter à un moment, j'ai un casque Bose avec une prise jack et j'utilise l'adaptateur, je fais attention à mes affaires donc je compte pas le perdre. Dans quelques mois ou années si je change de casque je prendrai un sans fil et puis c'est tout, d'autant plus que les prix vont baisser au fur et à mesure que la technologie va se généraliser. Y'a vraiment pas de quoi en faire tout un fromage.

Pour les derniers MacBook je les trouve superbes, le port unique est l'avenir. Le seul problème de ce côté là c'est qu'Apple ne facilite pas du tout la transition en ne mettant aucun port USB 3, ni aucun adaptateur inclus avec le MacBook et le prix est dissuasif pour la plupart des gens.

Je garde l'espoir qu'un matin Tim Cook se réveille en sursaut et en sueur dans son lit et se rende compte que les Mac et les iPad sont 15-20% trop chers. Les MacBook Air ainsi que les Retina étaient très chers au début puis ils avaient baissé de 20% après une année, on peut espérer que l'histoire se répète.


----------



## melaure (15 Décembre 2016)

Tout ceci répond à une doctrine qu'Apple a mise en place : pomper au maximum les clients (et après si possible ne payer quasi aucune taxe dans leurs pays). Le fait de proposer du tout soudée oblige les gens à prendre de suite une configuration plus équipée en payant l'ajout de RAM/SSD beaucoup plus cher que les composants qu'ils auraient acheté chez un vendeur tiers. Et la moindre velléité de changement entraine l'achat obligatoire d'une nouvelle machine onéreuse ...
C'est dans la même logique que le retrait des médias pour vous faire acheter sur iTunes des films souvent en moins bonne qualité, souvent plus cher que les DVD/BR, avec des DRM, donc lié à votre compte iTunes, non cessible, et même non prêtable dans le cadre familial ou amical.

Je ne parle même pas de la dernière news sur le changement des batteries des AirPods. On se croirait dans le monde des imprimantes ou parfois il est moins cher de jeter son imprimante que de racheter des cartouches ...

Il y en a un au dessus qui dénonçait le discours plus que mielleux des keynotes pour expliquer que moins c'est mieux, mais je vois aussi la partie écolo. Tout dans la gamme indique que l'environnement, ils en ont rien à cirer, puisque plus rien n'est durable 

C'est ce cadre (assimilable à une prison commerciale) qu'Apple construit autour de ses clients qui vraiment vraiment lourd aujourd'hui ... Quand certains affirment que les multi-nationales se comportent presque comme des dictatures modernes, nous n'en sommes pas loin avec la pomme ...

La technologie n'était pas mieux avant, mais ce qu'Apple en faisait était effectivement un peu plus respectueux du consommateur ... et ce qu'on peut accepter pour un téléphone ne l'est pas pour un Mac ...

Plus qu'a espérer un effondrement dramatique des ventes pour que le conseil d’administration vire enfin Cook et Ive ... et va falloir débaucher chez HP, Dell, Microsoft pour retrouver des technophiles


----------



## David1er (15 Décembre 2016)

Je dois changer mon pc et j'aimerais bien switcher mais les prix sont beaucoup trop hauts !!! Le mbp 2016 m'attire beaucoup la touch bar apporte un vrai plus pour un débutant sur mac mais mettre au bas mot 1000€ de plus que  pour un pc portable très haut de gamme qui sera mieux équipé et pour lequel je n'aurais pas à investir en périphériques et adaptateurs divers...


----------



## dbanon (15 Décembre 2016)

thierry37 a dit:


> Mince alors. Tu ne fais même pas un sauvegarde time Machine ou clone de ton Mac.
> 
> Tu passes combien de temps avec ta fibre, pour recharger 200Go après un problème de disque ?



Et non, pas de sauvegarde. En fait ce qui est important pour moi (photos, documents et musique) est stocké dans le cloud, pour moi c'est suffisant.
Pour télécharger 200Go de données, si le serveur en face répond correctement, il me faut environ 2 minutes (je télécharge à 30Mo/sec environ).


----------



## melaure (15 Décembre 2016)

David1er a dit:


> Je dois changer mon pc et j'aimerais bien switcher mais les prix sont beaucoup trop hauts !!! Le mbp 2016 m'attire beaucoup la touch bar apporte un vrai plus pour un débutant sur mac mais mettre au bas mot 1000€ de plus que  pour un pc portable très haut de gamme qui sera mieux équipé et pour lequel je n'aurais pas à investir en périphériques et adaptateurs divers...



En fait, 1000 euros, c'est juste le prix des deux autocollants Apple dans la boite ...


----------



## les9viesduchat (15 Décembre 2016)

Moi je râle parce que je ne peux pas mettre à jour mon iMac avec Sierra, obligé de rester sous El Capitan !!

Quoi ? C'est normal qu'un iMac de 2007  ne supporte pas cette mise à jour ? (iMac 7.1 Core 2 Duo 2,8 GHz)

Mais, mais, il n'a même pas 10 ans (bon OK il a 9 ans et ... de la poussière), et depuis son passage à 6 Go de RAM et un SSD à la place de son disque à plateaux il se porte à merveille :

Photoshop et tout le bazar Adobe ? Bah oui.
La suite Affinity ? Evidemment !
Word-Excel-Powerpoint ? Sans soucis.
De l'encodage vidéo ?  Pas rapide mais fait le job.
Retoucher mes photos avec DxO ? Finger in the nose !
De la 3D avec SketchUp ? Oui, aussi...

Donc tout va bien avec mon "dinosaure" (et pour mon usage), l'absence de Siri n'est qu'un prétexte ;-P

Alors pourquoi râler ?

Parce qu'Apple ne "think plus different" et qu'aujourd'hui, *ces machines ne me font plus rêver !*

- Le rapport prix/composants est devenu délirant.
        Disques durs lents ou SSD anémique. Connectique jamais vraiment en phase avec les périphériques grand publique

- Le tout soudé c'est pitoyable
        Le prétexte de gagner 2 mm d'épaisseur il a bon dos (mais côté marketing pour nous inciter à prendre la gamme haut dessus                  c'est effroyablement efficace !!)

- Aucune visibilité de la partie logiciels.
         Apple nous fait régulièrement le coup avec des applis bien pratiques pour pas mal de monde (iWeb, Front Row, iPhoto, Aperture...). Vous imaginez Adobe nous dire "Bon ben alors avec cette mise à jour, on supprime Photoshop" !!!!

- Il n'y a plus l'effet "Whaooo" du "One more thing"
  Les fuites et les rumeurs distillées toute l'année tuent toutes surprises, tant soit peu qu'il y en ai encore... C'est étrange je recherche des infos en ce moment sur le futur Canon EOS 150d (remplaçant du 100d) qui devrait être présenté vers le 10 janvier et... presque rien ! Nada ! Nothing ! Quand un iPhone sort, on a tous déjà vu ses photos, on connait 80% de ses spécifications, voir son prix et l'âge de la maîtresse !!


Je me disais que je pourrais m'offrir une nouvelle machine pour les 10 ans à venir, parce que je kiffe Apple depuis mon premier MacPlus. Alors j'ai imaginé que le ciel est bleu, que les oiseaux chantent, que les papillons s'envolent et que, comme pour l'achat de mon iMac de 2007, je vais prendre un iMac haut de gamme et ce sera re-parti pour 10 ans car je pourrais l'ouvrir plus tard pour lui ajouter + de mémoire, + de stockage, + de ... Ah bah non, c'est mort !!!

Le jour où mon vieil ami va me lâcher, je vais être bien embêté pour choisir son remplaçant...


----------



## melaure (15 Décembre 2016)

les9viesduchat a dit:


> Le jour où mon vieil ami va me lâcher, je vais être bien embêté pour choisir son remplaçant...


Même avec tous les tutoriels pour faire un Hackintosh ?


----------



## les9viesduchat (15 Décembre 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Même avec tous les tutoriels pour faire un Hackintosh ?



Oui mais non. 

Toute la "belle" philosophie du Mac, c'est justement de ne pas se prendre la tête avec les drivers des composants de ta machine comme souvent le cas sous Windows.

Quoi qu'à bien y penser, ta réflexion a du sens. Le "Un Mac, tu branches et ça fonctionne" ça aussi c'était avant...


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Décembre 2016)

ft5777 a dit:


> Je garde l'espoir qu'un matin Tim Cook se réveille en sursaut et en sueur….



On peut toujours rêver !
Mais je ne rêve pas !


----------



## medtun (15 Décembre 2016)

Pour moi, fan depuis plus que 25 ans, ce qui me gène dans leur approche ce sont deux questions de fond :

- Politique de prix : C'est comme s'il disaient que "le génie" est réservé aux riches.(c'est vrai que l'objectif de toute boite est de gagner de l'argent. Mais bon ...)

- Leur attitude envers les "non Mac" : "think different" mais tu dois quand même être comme nous : avoir les mêmes gouts en matière de design. haïr les trucs flashy un peu bizarres ... t'abstenir de vouloir bidouiller tes bécanes ...
Or, quand on apporte le progrès aux gens, on n'a pas à leur changer façon d’être. Dans la vie, il y a aussi des gens "pc". ils le resteront toujours(costume un peu viellot, chemise ...). Ils sont comme ça ... ils ont aussi besoin de profiter des innovations sans avoir à changer de mode de vie.

Évidemment, je reste toujours fan. Mais pour moi les choses fantastiques qu'ils ont créés doivent être "universellement" accessibles. Quelque soit le niveau ou bien le mode de vie.
Mais bon, ils restent humains. ils sont imparfaits et toute œuvre humaine est imparfaite ...

Enfin, merci au forum macg de nous avoir permis d’extérioriser ce sujet oh combien sensible chez le macmaniaque. Les psy es Apple ne courent pas les rues.


----------



## Is@C (15 Décembre 2016)

- Les PRIX
- Arrêt Aperture
- Suppression USB3
- Photo : nullité absolue
- Le tout collé
- Impossibilité de faire évoluer un disque dur, mémoire ram...
- l'évolution des systèmes qui rendent incompatibles le matériel, les logiciels...

- MBP qui plafonnent à 16Go ram et ssd qui plafonne à 1To sinon 2To 5000€ ! (le 2to dans le commerce est à 600€, alors que si on le commande sur le MBP 2016, il passe à 1400€ = le prix du 4To ailleurs ) J'ai un MBP 2011 qui fonctionne déjà avec 2To SSD et 16 Go ram : depuis 2011 = 6 ans sans la moindre évolution concrète chez les MacBook.

- Touch bar = gadget
- Prix du passage au gadget Touch Bar
- Prix du passage au gadget rétina
- Les bugs systématiques carte graphique, ventilateur incontrôlable, mise en route intempestive,...et depuis la génération des MBP 2016, on se demande ce qui marche vraiment !

Ipad Pro incapable de retranscrire l'écriture du stylet


Steve aurait dit : "C'est de la M...."


----------



## bompi (15 Décembre 2016)

dbanon a dit:


> Et non, pas de sauvegarde. En fait ce qui est important pour moi (photos, documents et musique) est stocké dans le cloud, pour moi c'est suffisant.
> Pour télécharger 200Go de données, si le serveur en face répond correctement, il me faut environ 2 minutes (je télécharge à 30Mo/sec environ).


200 GB en 2 minutes. Bigre.
Je ne sais pas s'il y a beaucoup de gens aussi bien équipés, côté réseau.


----------



## BigMonster (15 Décembre 2016)

Logiciels:
-Disparition de MacProject
-Disparition de MacDraw

Système:
- La fonction Publication Abonnement (système 7, sauf erreur)
- «Nouveautés» fracassantes qui disparaissent ensuite (dans le silence et la honte) par ex. Widgets…
- Disparition de la police Geneva, seule police parfaitement adaptée à l'écran
- Disparition de la commande Enregistrer sous, incommensurable stupidité
- Compatibilité avec anciens logiciels (ne plus pouvoir lancer Myst, Riven, Exile, c'est insupportable…)
- Absence de support des cartes graphiques qui vont bien, désintérêt pour les jeux

Interface système:
- Flat Design (laideur absolue et anti-ergonomie accomplie)
- Dock plat, icône Finder de guignol
- Case de zoom «intelligent» devenue «stupide» et dysfonctionnelle

Interface applications:
- iTunes, chef d'œuvre de lourdeur et d'absurdité
- iWork, mal foutu, comportements imprédictibles

- Et maintenant la synthèse, accumulation de bugs, MàJ de système bâclées, matériels mal foutus et prix stratosphériques.

J'ai mis tout ça en vrac. Je précise que je continue à préférer le Mac aux PC sous Windows.
Et pour ceux qui voudraient des détails, je peux les fournir pour chaque point.


----------



## wip (15 Décembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> 200 GB en 2 minutes. Bigre.
> Je ne sais pas s'il y a beaucoup de gens aussi bien équipés, côté réseau.


30mo/sec= 1.8Go /min. Pour 200Go il mettrait pas 111 minutes plutôt ?


----------



## thierry37 (15 Décembre 2016)

fabrik94 a dit:


> Je regrette "l'épaisseur" de mon très élégant iMac de 2010/2011.
> Je n'ose rêver des composants qu'Apple pourrait y loger aujourd'hui.



C'est tellement vrai !!
Moins de problèmes à refroidir l'intérieur. Moins besoin de tout souder


----------



## bompi (15 Décembre 2016)

wip a dit:


> 30mo/sec= 1.8Go /min. Pour 200Go il mettrait pas 111 minutes plutôt ?


Tu avais remarqué, toi aussi ? 
J'étais même arrivé à 113'47" parce que je continue de considérer que 1 GB = 1024 MB (à l'ancienne, quoi).


----------



## pocketalex (15 Décembre 2016)

Concernant les nouveaux MBPr, je tiens à dire à ceux qui ont préféré investir dans un modèle 2015 (ou 2014 ... enfin bref ceux juste avant les 2016) qu'ils .... n'ont rien perdu

Franchement, et après une bonne journée passée sur le 15" de la nouvelle gamme, je ne peux que saluer le travail d'Apple, les nouveaux modèles sont magnifiques, depuis la mise a jour tous les soucis sont résolus (transfert USB, glitch graphiques, autonomie) et les machines donnent leur plein potentiel, la connectique USB-C c'est de la balle, touchID c'est juste une tuerie, mais la grande nouveauté que je pensais gadget et que je salue avec insistance, c'est la touch bar

Voila, mon avis sur les machines est plus que positif, mais....

Mais d'un point de vue design, certes on gagne une sublime couleur noire, les boitiers sont un chouille plus fin, les bordures autour des écrans moins imposantes, mais pour autant, je n'ai pas l'impression d'un changement et les anciennes gammes n'ont pas pris une ride

D'un point de vue performances, le CPU est kif kif, le GPU est clairement plus puissant mais encore faut il avoir besoin de cette puissance supplémentaire, le SSD est plus rapide mais je défie quiquonque de le ressentir à l'utilisation, et les E/S USB-C sont des monstres de vitesse, mais certains préféreront avoir moins rapide mais plus facile à connecter à ses périphériques actuels

Reste le prix, et là Apple fait mal, très mal
Avec des tarifs qui montent fortement sans raison valable - et c'est bien la 1e fois que je vois Apple renouveler une gamme et monter ses tarifs à ce niveau - j'avoue que je ne vois aucune raison légitime de payer aussi cher ces machines

Bref si vous avez acheté un modèle 2015, franchement, vous ne perdez rien au change. Ni en design, ni en puissance (sauf GPU), ni en fonctionnalités


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Décembre 2016)

Je n'ajouterai rien aux nombreuses interventions avec les propos desquelles je suis en accord.
J'avais envie de faire long …
Je vais donc essayer de faire court :

La langue de bois  "by Apple" est devenue si convenue qu'on ne croit plus à rien. À force de vouloir nous faire prendre des vessies pour des lanternes on ne croit plus un mot du discours de "tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil". Dit autrement, le discours d'Apple est essentiellement un discours de lessivier pour nous faire croire que c'est plus beau que beau, et surtout, plus blanc que blanc. En ce qui me concerne, je ne crois plus à de tels discours depuis longtemps qui ont rejoint ceux des "politiques" en crédibilité.

Même sous OSX, les couches ajoutées par Apple ont parfois été de réels progrès, sinon d'étonnantes innovations. J'ai même cru "mordicus" que le "bac à sable" allait porter la sécurité sur Mac a un niveau jamais atteint, très au-delà de Windows. Lorsque j'ai appris que le "bac à sable" pouvait être "contourné" (pas par le commun des mortels, bien sûr) je me suis alors dit qu'il y avait un problème. Du coup, ma méfiance à l'égard des logiciels d'Apple a notablement changé de niveau. Dit autrement, la qualité des logiciels gratuits ou plus ou moins gratuits n'a rien d'impressionnante. La course au "grand public qui n'y connait pas grand-chose" a un effet pervers sur les applications qui évoluent au petit bonheur la chance. Avec cette manie de faire du neuf avec du vieux on arrive une sorte de quasi paradoxe : chaque évolution est en fait une nouvelle application, et des cas précis comme Pages, iTunes, iMovie, iPhotos et Photos sont là pour montrer un manque de continuité. Bien sûr j'utilise plutôt Pages comme traitement de texte, car il suffit à ce que je fais en général, mais Word est toujours là en cas de souci. Bien sûr j'utilise Photos après iPhotos, mais je comprend parfaitement ceux qui ont eu quelques désagréments dans le passage de l'un à l'autre, et lorsque cette application est la base de la gestion de leur photos.

Le problème des applications Apple est qu'elle sont passées d'une extrême simplicité et d'une ergonomie incomparable à la grisaille des multiples applications sans grand intérêt.

Quant aux matériels Mac, les derniers surtout, l'utilisateur ne pouvant plus les faire évoluer par lui même, il est condamné soit à les remplacer fréquemment parce que ne correspondant plus aux besoins, soit à payer le prix fort pour disposer d'une machine capable d'absorber les évolutions de l'OS, des applications, et de ses besoins en espérant garder son "bijou" au moins 5 ans. Sans compter quelques compléments indispensables parfois, comme un "grand écran" digne de ce nom, de multiples adaptateurs pour récupérer ses périphériques. Ainsi Apple, en ce qui concerne les matériels, a franchi le dernier pas qu'il restait à franchir : faire des produits informatiques qu'elle produit des objets luxueux de consommation aussi jetable qu'une brosse à dents. Chercher l'erreur ! Il ne reste plus qu'une ligne rouge à franchir, uniformiser tous les OS qui sont encore différenciés. C'est en cours, mais pas avec le succès escompté. Peut-être même avec un échec consommé ! Le même OS pour une montre qui est loin d'avoir atteint le niveau de succès, et un ordinateur qui prétend être le plus avancé du monde ? Un même Os pour un objet connecté, un téléphone, et un ordinateur ? Quand un discours de progrès est basé sur l'augmentation du nombre d'émoticônes, on peut se poser des questions à propos du sérieux de ce discours. On préfèrerait sans doute que le logiciel soit exempt de bugs.

Je sais que mes propos sont vains et sans aucune influence sur la stratégie d'Apple, entreprise devenue une entreprise comme les autres. Je n'ai jamais été un "fan" d'Apple au sens obscur du terme. Le succès de MS et de ses " Surface " au détriment des derniers MacBook ne m'intrigue pas, mais m'intéresse au plus haut point. Il semble qu'il s'agisse de "switch" de retour. Et ça, c'est la preuve que l'arrogance d'Apple a commencé de se retourner contre elle.


----------



## jmtweb (15 Décembre 2016)

Je pense également à la solution Hackintosh. Je me demande s'il est possible de le faire monter par un tiers à Montgallet... Si vous avez une expérience à ce sujet...


----------



## jmtweb (15 Décembre 2016)

Remords Sincères a dit:


> Leurs économies mesquines (256gb de stockage dans des ordis à 2700 euros par exemple) et le fait de downgrader certains composants comme avec l'histoire du wifi moins performant sur les derniers MacBook pro que sur les version 2015 !
> 
> Les tarifs qui s'envolent pour que l'on ait au final ce qui s'apparente comme de plus en plus étant du made in China lambda bien emballé. Ce MacBook Pro 2016 sur lequel on découvre 5 problèmes 1mois après sa sortie, c'est honteux. Les écrans des iPhones 6, batteries des iPhones 6S, bref c'est pas glorieux les produits qui sortent actuellement. Non seulement ils tendent à leur retirer tout sens pratique au détriment d'un design poussé à l'extrême ce qui ennuie profondément l'expérience utilisateur, mais si en plus il y a des problèmes dessus, non, juste non.
> 
> J'ai acheté le mois dernier un Leica M6 avec 2 objectifs 50 et 35 pour 1900 euros afin de faire de l'argentique, un appareil photo qui a presque 30 ans maintenant. J'ai compris en le voyant pourquoi je l'ai payé ce prix là alors qu'il est vieux. Non seulement il fonctionne à la perfection comme s'il était neuf, 0 traces d'usure mais en plus la qualité de fabrication ...... non dieu, ça fait passer Apple pour une marque comme Acer. C'est ça qu'on est en droit d'attendre d'un ordinateur à 2700 euros, qu'il soit irréprochable et pas simplement une démonstration technologique semi fonctionnelle vendue à prix d'or à cause de son design.



Le M6 est mon plus beau souvenir dans le domaine de la photo. J'avais le 21 et le 50.
Le système M est à la photographie ce que Rolex est à l'horlogerie.
Un produit pommé est une association d'éléments technologiques bon marchés qui se retrouvent chez les concurrents.
Seule l'habillage  diffère.
En revanche, certains choix peuvent faire la différence telle qu'une grosse batterie pour une meilleure autonomie ce qui n'est pas le cas du produit pommé. La pomme mise à fond sur le marketing. Quand tu vois les photos, d'emblée, tu es impressionné mais si tu te débarrasses des clichés et prends un iphone 7 en main, tu te rends compte que la finition est loin d'être top. La zone où se situe la lentille ressemble ni plus ni moins à un morceau de tôle embouti. Un iphone en sortie d'usine coûtait en 2011 une cinquantaine d'euros ! Je te laisse imaginer le profit pommé...


----------



## melaure (15 Décembre 2016)

jmtweb a dit:


> Je pense également à la solution Hackintosh. Je me demande s'il est possible de le faire monter par un tiers à Montgallet... Si vous avez une expérience à ce sujet...



Il faudrait demander à MacG d'ouvrir un service  

Sinon je rejoins aussi l'avis sur iPhoto et Aperture, quel sabordage ...


----------



## loulou31tlse (15 Décembre 2016)

beaucoup de chose ne vont plus chez apple:
- soudure des ram et ssd, ou format sortie de je ne sait pas ou.
- volonté de brider les mise a jours sur des machines dite "obsolète", alors que elle sont a même de supporter les nouveaux OS.

mais sinon dans l'ensemble bien comptant d'être un utilisateur apple.


----------



## jmtweb (15 Décembre 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Il faudrait demander à MacG d'ouvrir un service
> 
> Sinon je rejoins aussi l'avis sur iPhoto et Aperture, quel sabordage ...



C'est à cause de moi si ce fil a été ouvert suite à mes commentaires hors sujet sur le fil "iphone 7 autonomie catastrophique" page 99 ou 100...
Si je me lâche en faisant dans l'excès sur ce fil, ils vont finir par me bannir.


----------



## thierry37 (15 Décembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Tu avais remarqué, toi aussi ?
> J'étais même arrivé à 113'47" parce que je continue de considérer que 1 GB = 1024 MB (à l'ancienne, quoi).



Il aura une belle surprise le jour où il devra récupérer sa sauvegarde du cloud. ;-) 

Est ce qu'un SSD Apple ultra rapide peut copier 200Go en 2' ? En interne ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (15 Décembre 2016)

Aujourd'hui,
Ce qui me prend la tête, ce sont les utilisateurs d'Evernote qui encouragent certaines firmes à penser qu'on peut faire un business de la violation de la vie privée.

Si vous cherchez une alternative à Evernote, il y a Devonthink qui est bien plus complet.


----------



## Pâtikwékawa (15 Décembre 2016)

Y a pas que les périphériques qui soient soudés. L'OS aussi. Quant aux prix des MBP... A tous les coups, je garde mon 17" late 2011 avec 16 Go, un SSD de 500 Go pour les applis et l'OS plus un SSD de 1 To pour les DATA. Machine de guerre pour du graphisme et de l'enregistrement multipistes / édition séquenceur audio. La meilleure machine que la pomme ait produite mais je crains l'obsolescence programmée, façon iPhone 4S.


----------



## usurp (15 Décembre 2016)

Hello

Moi une des choses qui me déplait le plus actuellement, c'est la qualité du matériel.

Avec les vieux iMac indigo G3 (une cinquantaine à l'époque) que nous avions au taff, et que nous avons utilisé jusqu'à la limite de leur obsolescence "logiciel", je n'ai du changer que 2 disques durs(des 20 et 40 Go à l'époque), quelques piles, et quelques-uns on eu des défaillances de lecteur cd.

Lorsqu'on est passé sur du iMac intel : sur les 10 premiers livrés, l'un était reparti direct, un autre 1 semaine après.
J'ai changés moult disques durs, de la ram, j'ai des macbooks avec nappes disques durs défaillantes, avec des cartes graphique HS. Bref plein de problèmes matériels que je ne rencontrais pas avant. J'avais à l'époque du matériel de très bonne qualité, qui justifiait en parti son prix (déjà) nettement supérieurs au monde PC.

Je me retrouve aujourd'hui avec des machines fabriquées au même endroit que celle des concurrents, avec des composants pas plus fiables, pour un prix exorbitant, et surtout irréparable (enfin part mes soins) ou non upgradable.

Donc je pense sérieusement qu'au prochain renouvellement de notre parc ça va être vite vu : exit le mac
De toute façon ils n'en ont rien à battre du monde pro (MacPro?!? heu je ne comprend pas son nom, fin du Xserve un peu brutale, impossibilité de downgrader le système des nouvelles machines, etc...)

-usurp-


----------



## dbanon (15 Décembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Tu avais remarqué, toi aussi ?
> J'étais même arrivé à 113'47" parce que je continue de considérer que 1 GB = 1024 MB (à l'ancienne, quoi).



Ouais faut que j'arrête la fumette


----------



## jmtweb (15 Décembre 2016)

Analysons la situation concernant les câbles pommés.

- Les câbles earpods.
- Les câbles des iPad mini écran rétina.
- Les câbles des iphones

Pas un seul est en parfait état de fonctionnement ! La plupart des gaines sont dénudées.
Je n'ai encore jamais vu ce problème sur l'ensemble des câbles que je possède depuis des lustres toutes marques confondues.
Un câble non dénudé ne recharge plus l'iphone.

Comment peuvent-ils vendre des trucs pareils qui plus est à ce tarif élevé ?


----------



## Remords Sincères (15 Décembre 2016)

jmtweb a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 112355
> 
> Analysons la situation concernant les câbles pommés.
> 
> ...



Les câbles Apple il faut systématiquement les attraper par là pour les insérer et les retirer.





Tous mes câbles Apple depuis celui de l'iPod Nano Chromatic de 2007 ou 2008 sont intacts et en parfait état mais il fait toujours les prendre juste en dessus du connecteur et jamais tirer dessus.
Pour le MagSafe, je le retire directement à partir du connecteur en alu, sans toucher le plastique du câble !
Et là pareil même le MagSage du MBP 2010 est comme neuf.


----------



## JIl (15 Décembre 2016)

Bonsoir,

Vieux machin utilisateur depuis 1989, j'adore les produits Apple depuis mon MacPlus mais finit toujours par les maudire tout en reconnaissant que ce sont les moins pires !!!!
D'abord, les trucs qui sont soudés… de plus en plus ! On ne peut plus faire évoluer en fonction de son budget… Dommage, quand on ne roule pas sur l'or !!!
Ensuite, les largages sans prévenir dans le domaine logiciel ! Claris, AppleWorks dont sa base superbe base de données…, l'abandon complet d'iWeb !!!
iTunes qui est devenu une vraie usine à gaz, Mail qui tourne au ralenti (mais c'est moins pire en ce moment), Safari dont je ne vois pas la valeur ajoutée par rapport à d'autres navigateurs !

Mais j'aime toujours l'ergonomie, le design, la gratuité du système depuis un bon bout de temps, le nombre de gratuiciels, la qualité de tous les logiciels tiers qui tournent sur la plateforme !
Mon mac best off : le tournesol ! Nostalgie quand tu nous tiens ! ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (15 Décembre 2016)

Hors de prix, plus aucune innovation. Bref, je m'arrête là, c'est cause perdue.


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (15 Décembre 2016)

Remords Sincères a dit:


> Les câbles Apple il faut systématiquement les attraper par là pour les insérer et les retirer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're using it wrong! Lol, j'adore les donneurs de leçon à 2 balles : "ben ton MacBookPro tu n'as qu'à le laisser branché en permanence dans une pièce à 20°C, moi je fais ça depuis 4 ans je n'ai pas de souci". "Ton iMac tu ne dois l'utiliser que pour faire du Web et des documents Word, moi je fais ça depuis 3 ans je n'ai pas de problème". "Ton Mac Mini, tu n'as qu'à le laisser sous blister sans l'utiliser, tu verras, à la revente c'est nickel !"


----------



## ech1965 (15 Décembre 2016)

Moi ce qui m'énerve

La régression comme innovation:
EX: le magsafe 1 de 2010 ( coudé) !! le TOP de l'innovation qui est utile
"INNOVATION à reculon #1"  le magsafe 2 qui n'est plus coudé ... flute c'est quand même bien que le fil parte vers l'endroit de la table derrière le mac ou il n'y a en général rien d'important
"INNOVATION à reculon #2 " l' USBC non magnétique...

autre truc: le manque de courage de montrer la liste complète des bugs corrigés !!!

exemple la verision 10.12.2 qui refait marcher subitement les connexions samba au NAS

et évidement, le PRIX ( pasque +/ 500€ pour un téléphone... c'est quand même trop) et ne parlons pas des nouveaux macbook pro
des machines mais aussi des accessoires ... Souris, claviers, alim...., 

Ce que j'aime:: la relative bienveillance par rapport aux hackintosh !!


----------



## jmtweb (15 Décembre 2016)

Remords Sincères a dit:


> Les câbles Apple il faut systématiquement les attraper par là pour les insérer et les retirer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je branche et débranche de la même façon les autres câbles (caméscopes Sony, APN, deux smartphones Samsung etc.) et je n'ai jamais eu ce type de déconvenue. J'en déduis peut être trop hâtivement que les câbles pommés sont de la merdasse... Peux-tu argumenter sur le fait que seuls les câbles pommés ne tiennent pas le choc ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Remords Sincères (15 Décembre 2016)

Deleted member 340362 a dit:


> You're using it wrong! Lol, j'adore les donneurs de leçon à 2 balles : "ben ton MacBookPro tu n'as qu'à le laisser branché en permanence dans une pièce à 20°C, moi je fais ça depuis 4 ans je n'ai pas de souci". "Ton iMac tu ne dois l'utiliser que pour faire du Web et des documents Word, moi je fais ça depuis 3 ans je n'ai pas de problème". "Ton Mac Mini, tu n'as qu'à le laisser sous blister sans l'utiliser, tu verras, à la revente c'est nickel !"



Je cherche pas à défendre Apple, mais pour le coup, c'est le cas, sans vouloir vexer personne.
C'est soit du à un mauvais stockage avec câble plié en position anormale, soit tiré au niveau du câble pour le débrancher, ou tortillé à force de s'en servir branché.
Si les câbles avaient des problèmes, ils auraient été revus.

C'est la même chose avec les petits picots sur la connectique des câbles micro USB qui ont tendance à s'enfoncer et à créer un faux contact. C'est parce que les gens les retirent ou les enfoncent comme des bourrins. Deja que c'est une belle merde, si on y va comme un branque avec cette connectique là, elle tient pas 2 semaines.


----------



## Remords Sincères (15 Décembre 2016)

jmtweb a dit:


> Je branche et débranche de la même façon les autres câbles (caméscopes Sony, APN, deux smartphones Samsung etc.) et je n'ai jamais eu ce type de déconvenue. J'en déduis peut être trop hâtivement que les câbles pommés sont de la merdasse... Peux-tu argumenter sur le fait que seuls les câbles pommés ne tiennent pas le choc ? Merci d'avance.



Pourquoi ils tiennent le choc chez l'immense majorité des gens?
Surtout que tu sembles les abîmer tous, sans exception, quelque soit le produit. Ca interpelle.
Le câble Lightning de mon iPhone 5 acheté day one. Je m'en sers tous les jours depuis sa sortie et il me sert sur mon SE aujourd'hui.





 Une explication rationnelle pour qu'il soit quasi neuf? (il reste branché sur un chargeur dans une pièce et je le manipule seulement pour le charger et brancher sur le mac)

Les câbles Apple n'ont strictement aucun problème de conception.


----------



## jmtweb (16 Décembre 2016)

ft5777 a dit:


> J'ai qu'un seul vrai reproche à faire à Apple : les prix insensés !
> 
> Côté logiciel effectivement y'a de plus en plus de râtés mais le nombre d'OS et de fonctions augmente de façon quasi exponentielle donc c'est pas étonnant. Pour l'instant ça se tient plutôt bien de mon côté.
> 
> ...



Ok JE mÔa JE,

D'une part, j'ai downgradé car Maverick et Yosemite alourdissait inutilement l'imac alu de 2008. De surcroît, cela permettait de récupérer frontrow que nous utilisons énormément. Je monte pas mal de vidéos et le fait d'utiliser la télécommande pour les regarder est plus commode notamment quand nous sommes plusieurs derrière l'écran. Par ailleurs, pour certaines vidéos de sport, les ralentis peuvent être intéressants pour diverses raisons. Vois-tu mon bon brave et honnête JE mÔa JE, nous n'avons pas tous et toutes le même cadre de référence. Frontrow était certes un petit logiciel comme tu dis mais super bien réalisé et parfait pour mon utilisation très régulière. Bref, il était petit mais costaud.

Quant à la disparition de la prise Jack, il s'agit d'une connerie monstrueuse de la part de la pomme. En vérité, leur but est purement mercantile. Pour profiter pleinement du message audio, seul le casque filaire est en mesure de le faire. Il est en effet possible de placer un adaptateur mais dans la mesure du possible, il faut éviter les connections inutiles car cela dénature également le message audio. Si tu écoutes du MP3 et de la soupe FM, ton bluetooth te ravira mais si tu es exigeant et écoutes des morceaux non compressés avec une multitude d'instruments comme la musique classique, le jazz, le filaire reste le meilleur choix actuellement.


----------



## jmtweb (16 Décembre 2016)

Remords Sincères a dit:


> Pourquoi ils tiennent le choc chez l'immense majorité des gens?
> Surtout que tu sembles les abîmer tous, sans exception, quelque soit le produit. Ca interpelle.
> Le câble Lightning de mon iPhone 5 acheté day one. Je m'en sers tous les jours depuis sa sortie et il me sert sur mon SE aujourd'hui.
> 
> ...








Cela n'engage que toi. Il existe pléthore d'articles à ce sujet et je suis loin d'être l'exception qui confirme la règle.
Tapes "câbles apple abîmés" dans google et tu atterris chez la pomme. Tu vas pouvoir constater que ce problème est rédhibitoire.
Chez-moi, seuls les câbles pommés sont abîmés. Les autres câbles et prises diverses sont comme neuves. Je n'imaginais pas un instant qu'ils soient si fragiles. En deux ans à peine, ils sont déjà usés et nécessiteront d'être remplacés avant l'heure. Le tarif élevé chez la pomme n'est pas synonyme de qualité.


----------



## Le mexicain (16 Décembre 2016)

je n'aime pas le discours champion du monde de la firme
nous allons vous rendre la vie meilleure
Faux 
en effet
les produis   sont inopérants sur


La guérison des addictions: Alcool, tabac, jeux, sexualité.
Le rapprochement des cœurs.
Trouver l’âme sœur.
Les réconciliations amoureuses, familiales, amicales, relationnelles...
Protections contre les ennemis malveillants.
Le retour de l’être aimé.
Destruction efficace de l’infidélité.
Renforcement des liens amoureux.
suppression de la guigne et le mauvais œil.
Chance dans tous les domaines: travail, affaires, finances, familial, études. 
La guérison de l’impuissance sexuelle et de l’infertilité.
Protection des lieux et des affaires.
Faire démarrer les mobylettes russes
Réussite aux examens.
Résolutions des conflits.

une honte


----------



## melaure (16 Décembre 2016)

+1 usurp, mais tellement de gens étaient content de passer sur Intel ... pour finir figé de manière encore pire que le G4 sur l'évolution de la puissance des CPU. Et le terme pro c'est pour faire mousser les fanboys comme feefee dans les réactions des articles


----------



## melaure (16 Décembre 2016)

Remords Sincères a dit:


> ...
> Les câbles Apple n'ont strictement aucun problème de conception.



Donc en fait il n'ont pas de problèmes quand on n'y touche pas ou qu'on ne les utilise pas ...

Est-ce que tu te rends compte que ton explication tient autant de la fumisterie que la fois ou Steve Jobs nous a appris à tenir un iPhone 4 ???

Désolé mais en utilisation réelle, on trimbale son câble avec soi, et on charge son iPhone à différents endroits. Et dans cette vie bien réelle, les câbles Apple ont une durée de vie d'un an, l'enrobage ne dure pas plus longtemps ... et curieusement les câbles qu'on achète ailleurs eux résistent ...


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Décembre 2016)

Remords Sincères a dit:


> Les câbles Apple il faut systématiquement les attraper par là pour les insérer et les retirer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depuis que j'utilise des câbles Apple, et ça fait longtemps, je n'ai jamais eu ce problème.
Le seul câble que j'ai cassé est celui que l'on branche à l'iPhone, mais pas en le branchant ou en le débranchant, mais en marchant dessus, sur le connecteur …


----------



## jmtweb (16 Décembre 2016)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Depuis que j'utilise des câbles Apple, et ça fait longtemps, je n'ai jamais eu ce problème.
> Le seul câble que j'ai cassé est celui que l'on branche à l'iPhone, mais pas en le branchant ou en le débranchant, mais en marchant dessus, sur le connecteur …


Forcément, avec ton casque sur la tête qui couvre tes yeux, pas étonnant que tu marches sur tes câbles. (Je plaisante)


----------



## melaure (16 Décembre 2016)

On a pas mal cité les problème de prix dans les Macs, mais coté tablette ? La puce 4G, 120 euros sur iPad Air, 150 pour iPad Pro. Pas un truc qui énerve pour une puce à 33$ ??? Comme le prix réel de la mémoire flash d'ailleurs (13,50 $ pour 32 Go, 27$ pour 64 Go, 54$ pour 128 Go) ...


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Décembre 2016)

melaure a dit:


> On a pas mal cité les problème de prix dans les Macs, mais coté tablette ? La puce 4G, 120 euros sur iPad Air, 150 pour iPad Pro. Pas un truc qui énerve pour une puce à 33$ ??? Comme le prix réel de la mémoire flash d'ailleurs (13,50 $ pour 32 Go, 27$ pour 64 Go, 54$ pour 128 Go) ...



Lorsqu'on commence à parler de prix des composants, Apple fait figure, à raison de repoussoir.
Mais, il faut aussi financer le logiciel, me dira-t-on !
Et depuis le départ de Steve Jobs, il faut aussi payer les actionnaires …


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Décembre 2016)

jmtweb a dit:


> Forcément, avec ton casque sur la tête qui couvre tes yeux, pas étonnant que tu marches sur tes câbles. (Je plaisante)



Le casque, c'est pour éviter de me faire mal quand je me cogne la tête pour contourner ls bugs de Photos ou de Pages …


----------



## Remords Sincères (16 Décembre 2016)

Ouais le prix des composants chez Apple a toujours été délirant.
Je me souviens des barrettes mémoire en 2011/2012 et avant, 200 euros la barrette de 8GB, garantie 1an, quasi de la noname ou pas réputé, quand tu avais des Corsair ou Gskill compatibles, garanties à vie, pour 60 balles mdr .....

Même les constructeurs comme Dell qui font aussi du CTO délirent pas autant sur le prix des upgrades. Apple prends vraiment ses clients pour des vaches à lait.


----------



## Arno (16 Décembre 2016)

Alors ce qui m'énerve chez Apple :
- la disparition de la prise jack sur les iPhone
- avoir arrêté le gris sidéral sur les iPhone alors qu'il vient d'arriver sur les MB Pro (logique quand tu nous tiens...)
- plus de bugs dans les versions de iOS qu'à l'époque de Steeve, c'est en tout cas mon impression. 
- la disparition du MagSafe aimanté, c'était tellement pratique cet aimant 
- plus de USB3, une honte absolue !!! 
- plus de range fil sur le transfo de la recharge d'un MB Pro, une honte absolue aussi !!!
- les prix très très élevés. 

Par contre ca reste mieux que Windows ou Android. Je ne pourrai pas aller ailleurs. Mais ils font ch... un peu !


----------



## bompi (16 Décembre 2016)

Arno a dit:


> Alors ce qui m'énerve chez Apple :
> - la disparition de la prise jack sur les iPhone
> - avoir arrêté le gris sidéral sur les iPhone alors qu'il vient d'arriver sur les MB Pro (logique quand tu nous tiens...)
> - plus de bugs dans les versions de iOS qu'à l'époque de Steeve, c'est en tout cas mon impression.
> ...


Prise jack : c'est pourtant "courageux", non ? 
Steeve : en fait, c'est Steve
Le MagSafe, c'est le genre de petit plus qui rend(ait) les portables d'Apple _un peu_ différents. Ça m'a sauvé mes portables quelques fois : pas souvent mais deux-trois fois et c'est bien suffisant pour justifier le MagSafe.
USB3 : pas cool ; surtout : pour le prix conséquent, ils pourraient fournir un ou deux adaptateurs, histoire de faciliter la transition des utilisateurs (lesquels ne sont pas "courageux", comme chacun sait...)
Plus que le range-fil, c'est surtout le fil qui manque ; les MBP branchés sans prise de terre sont désagréables à utiliser.
Le prix : il y a un large consensus sur le sujet, en effet.


----------



## jmtweb (16 Décembre 2016)

Arno a dit:


> Alors ce qui m'énerve chez Apple :
> - la disparition de la prise jack sur les iPhone
> - avoir arrêté le gris sidéral sur les iPhone alors qu'il vient d'arriver sur les MB Pro (logique quand tu nous tiens...)
> - plus de bugs dans les versions de iOS qu'à l'époque de Steeve, c'est en tout cas mon impression.
> ...



Euh... ça reste mieux qu'Android... Hum... J'utilise Lollipop, Marshmallow et maintenant Nougat et aussi IOS. Concrètement, peux-tu argumenter sur ce qu'il y a de mieux sur IOS par rapport à Android. J'ai certainement dû rater quelque chose. Il me tarde de connaître ce qui m'a échappé.


----------



## jmtweb (16 Décembre 2016)

Pour transférer les données de l'iphone 5 sur l'imac, il faut passer par itunes et l'interface est incompréhensible tellement c'est mal fichu. Pour la même opération avec Android quelque soit le smartphone, Samsung ou Huawei, il suffit d'installer sur l'imac, l'application "Android file transfer" et on accède directement à toute l'arborescence des fichiers internes du smartphone et de la carte SD.
Le processus de transfer dans ce cas est rapide, un simple copié collé et c'est terminé soit une dizaine de secondes. 

Avec l'iphone par le biais d'itunes, c'est la croix et la bannière. Le moindre fichier à transférer prend au minimum une minute à condition de comprendre l'interface et les différentes opérations à effectuer. Le mec chez la pomme qui a pondu ce processus est complètement à la masse.
Quand certains osent mettre en avant l'écosystème pommé, je pense qu'ils sont réellement paumés et qu'ils critiquent Android sans savoir de quoi ils parlent.

Par ailleurs, comment mettre en avant IOS au détriment d'Android tandis qu'IOS est figé à moins d'être craqué et qu' Android est personnalisable à souhait ? Merci aux défenseurs d'IOS de développer les différents points permettant d'affirmer sa suprématie sur Android. Il me tarde de vous lire... A vos claviers !


----------



## Remords Sincères (17 Décembre 2016)

Pourquoi IOS devrait ou serait supérieur à Android? Ce sont deux systèmes différents et pas comparables, le principal c'est que les gens y trouvent leur compte.
Perso j'apprécie Android mais dans sa version pure, sans surcouche constructeur, sans fioritures, sans gadgets et grigris comme en mets 700 Samsung dans chaque téléphone, même s'ils se sont calmés.
Le fait de ne pas pouvoir faire n'importe quoi sur IOS est plus sécurisant. Sur android on peut même désactiver le processus principal, ce qui te donne un beau message d'erreur quand t'arrives sur le système et comme t'as accès à rien vu que l'erreur revient en boucle, t'es obligé de restaurer. On peut quasiment suicider volontairement le téléphone, c'est du n'importe quoi sérieusement ... y'a des limites à la souplesse.
C'est comme Windows qui par default n'offre aucune protection sur les fichiers système non utilisés que tu peux dégager tranquillement dans la corbeille. MacOS demande même le mot de passe root pour supprimer les fonds d'écran par défaut, c'est quand même autre chose.

IOS c'est simple et ça fonctionne et des gens se contentent de ça; d'autres sont contents de bidouiller de partout. Tout comme il y a des gens qui préfèrent acheter une petite automobile pour ensuite la trafiquer esthétiquement. C'est deux écoles, les deux se valent.


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Décembre 2016)

jmtweb a dit:


> Pour transférer les données de l'iphone 5 sur l'imac, il faut passer par itunes



Ben non, ça commence mal.
Il y a mille façons de le faire sans utiliser iTunes (via le wifi ou en utilisant un logiciel dédié comme il en existe des dizaines), et de façon souvent bien plus conviviale qu'avec tous les utilitaires que j'ai testés pour Android.

Moi je veux bien discuter des insuffisances d'iOS, mais à condition qu'en face on connaisse un minimum ce système et son environnement.


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2016)

Le fil, c'est pour râler contre Apple, pas pour relancer la guéguerre inepte entre iOS et Android, au moins aussi tarte et improductive que la guéguerre entre macOS et Ouinedoze.


----------



## Madalvée (17 Décembre 2016)

Ce qui me parait le plus grave c'est la capitulation en rase campagne sur la qualité des contenus : avec des capacités d'appareil accrues et des connexions plus rapides, iTunes pourrait au moins vendre du contenu Lossless, plus de dix ans après l'tunes +.


----------



## jmtweb (17 Décembre 2016)

Remords Sincères a dit:


> Pourquoi IOS devrait ou serait supérieur à Android? Ce sont deux systèmes différents et pas comparables, le principal c'est que les gens y trouvent leur compte.
> Perso j'apprécie Android mais dans sa version pure, sans surcouche constructeur, sans fioritures, sans gadgets et grigris comme en mets 700 Samsung dans chaque téléphone, même s'ils se sont calmés.
> Le fait de ne pas pouvoir faire n'importe quoi sur IOS est plus sécurisant. Sur android on peut même désactiver le processus principal, ce qui te donne un beau message d'erreur quand t'arrives sur le système et comme t'as accès à rien vu que l'erreur revient en boucle, t'es obligé de restaurer. On peut quasiment suicider volontairement le téléphone, c'est du n'importe quoi sérieusement ... y'a des limites à la souplesse.
> C'est comme Windows qui par default n'offre aucune protection sur les fichiers système non utilisés que tu peux dégager tranquillement dans la corbeille. MacOS demande même le mot de passe root pour supprimer les fonds d'écran par défaut, c'est quand même autre chose.
> ...


Mouais... Tu as un message de mise en garde sous Android quand la suppression d'une application peut engendrer des problèmes par rapport à des fichiers systèmes partagés donc si tu t'es retrouvé dans l'obligation de restaurer, c'est tout simplement parce que tu n'as pas respecté l'avertissement. Cette possibilité du système permise par Android assure une évolution du système en testant des choses spécifiques.
Quand je me balade dans une forêt et que je vois un panneau interdisant un accès, je ne transgresse pas l'interdit et si je prenais l'initiative malheureuse de le faire, je ne viendrais pas jouer les veuves éplorées si la situation ne tourne pas à mon avantage.

Je peux comprendre que certains utilisateurs se contentent d'un système fermé tel qu'IOS mais quel ennui, quelle austérité !
Il faut croire que nous sommes nombreux à ressentir cette frustration sinon le jailbreak n'existerait pas.

Quant à ta surcouche des constructeurs, c'est du réchauffé. Il faudrait évoluer pour se rendre compte à quel point les choses ont changé. Samsung et Huawei et je suppose bien d'autres offrent de nouvelles perspectives. J'utilise volontiers certaines de leur appli car elles valent le coup et il serait dommage de s'en priver sous prétexte qu'elles ne dépendent pas exclusivement d'Android.


----------



## jmtweb (17 Décembre 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben non, ça commence mal.
> Il y a mille façons de le faire sans utiliser iTunes (via le wifi ou en utilisant un logiciel dédié comme il en existe des dizaines), et de façon souvent bien plus conviviale qu'avec tous les utilitaires que j'ai testés pour Android.
> 
> Moi je veux bien discuter des insuffisances d'iOS, mais à condition qu'en face on connaisse un minimum ce système et son environnement.


Mille façons, Hum...
Quand d'autres possibilités plus rapides s'offrent à moi, je teste et adhère mais tu sais bien que l'écosystème est dépendant des mises à jour. Si le smartphone est mis à jour et l'imac non, ça ne marche pas. Il s'avère que nous avons des téléphones différents avec des versions différentes donc je fais comme je peux quand la situation se présente.
Avec la pomme ça coince mais avec Android, quelque soit la version, je transfère sans souci.
Noël arrive à grands pas et dans quelques jours, je serai enfin débarrassé une fois pour toute des iphones. Nous sommes en 2016 et nous plus aux balbutiements de l'ère informatique.


----------



## jmtweb (17 Décembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Le fil, c'est pour râler contre Apple, pas pour relancer la guéguerre inepte entre iOS et Android, au moins aussi tarte et improductive que la guéguerre entre macOS et Ouinedoze.



Difficile de ne pas franchir la ligne blanche quand un fil à pour titre : "Ce qui vous prend la tête chez la pomme."
Ce n'est pas non plus un hasard si j'ai switché. La pomme me gonflait sérieusement et depuis que je suis sous Android, j'ai trouvé un système qui correspond à mon attente. Aussi, il est normal que la comparaison transparaisse dans nos échanges respectifs.
Pour autant, il y avait quand même des trucs pas mal chez la pomme d'où ma présence ici-même.
Récemment, je mettais en avant un superbe programme nommé frontrow, preuve que je peux aussi être clément et constructif.
Cela dit, je ne me voile pas la face. Je suis quelqu'un d'entier et je ne supporte pas la complaisance exacerbée de la part des fans boys & girls pour leur joujou pommé.


----------



## melaure (17 Décembre 2016)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Lorsqu'on commence à parler de prix des composants, Apple fait figure, à raison de repoussoir.
> Mais, il faut aussi financer le logiciel, me dira-t-on !
> Et depuis le départ de Steve Jobs, il faut aussi payer les actionnaires …



Financer le logiciel ? Mais il ne font qu'enlever des fonctions (tu vas pas me dire que ça coûte cher), et il n'y a plus de frais de tests puisque le client est là pour ça ...


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Décembre 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Financer le logiciel ? Mais il ne font qu'enlever des fonctions (tu vas pas me dire que ça coûte cher), et il n'y a plus de frais de tests puisque le client est là pour ça ...



Es-tu si fatigué que tu passes par dessus l'ironie ?


----------



## MixUnix (18 Décembre 2016)

La qualité générale plus du tout en rapport avec les prix.
Ecran brillant intolérable
Minceur excessive complètement démente.
Connectique plus qu'indigne d'un portable.
Aucune ouverture.
Blabla marketing et autosuffisance de la marque.
Non reconnaissance des faiblesses de concept


----------



## Apple.Geek (18 Décembre 2016)

MixUnix a dit:


> La qualité générale plus du tout en rapport avec les prix.
> Ecran brillant intolérable
> Minceur excessive complètement démente.
> Connectique plus qu'indigne d'un portable.
> ...




Après moi j'aime bien les écrans brillants et la finesse des appareils


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2016)

Moi aussi et j'aime aussi le poids d'une macbook


----------



## jmtweb (19 Décembre 2016)

*Ce qui me prend la tête, épisode 3.*

Difficile de trouver un produit aussi bien fini esthétiquement que le produit pommé.
Aussi, nous sommes tentés de croire que l'intérieur est aussi bien fini que l'extérieur.
Il suffit de jeter un oeil sur le site d'iFixit pour se rendre compte que tout est bien casé.
Les différents éléments technologiques forment un puzzle quasi parfait et joliment décoré.

Jusque-là, tout va bien mais en analysant chaque élément à part, on se rend vite compte que ceux-ci sont sous dimensionnés.
Prenons par exemple la partie photo. Le Samsung S7 edge élu smartphone de l'année 2016 est indéniablement supérieur à l'iphone dans ce domaine. Prenons maintenant la partie autonomie. Là encore, le S7 edge possède une batterie supérieure à celle de l'iphone. Il suffit donc d'analyser les différents composants de l'iphone pour se rendre compte qu'au final, il s'agit d'un assemblage non haut de gamme.

C'est à mon sens là où le bas blesse. Si le produit pommé était vendu à un prix équivalent ou proche du produit concurrent avec une carte de visite pas trop édulcorée, je ne dénigrerais pas cette marque.
Hélas, quand on voit le tarif exorbitant de chaque produit et la pub présentant le produit comme la dernière merveille du monde alors qu'il s'agit d'un assemblage inférieur à celui d'un produit haut de gamme concurrent, je m'étrangle.

N.B : Je ne suis pas actionnaire chez Samsung et je n'aime pas le Samsung S7 edge à cause de son écran biseauté.
J'ai l'ai juste prit en exemple car il s'agit d'un concurrent direct de l'iphone.


----------



## Alino06 (19 Décembre 2016)

jmtweb a dit:


> Jusque-là, tout va bien mais en analysant chaque élément à part, on se rend vite compte que ceux-ci sont sous dimensionnés.
> Prenons par exemple la partie photo. Le Samsung S7 edge élu smartphone de l'année 2016 est indéniablement supérieur à l'iphone dans ce domaine. Prenons maintenant la partie autonomie. Là encore, le S7 edge possède une batterie supérieure à celle de l'iphone. Il suffit donc d'analyser les différents composants de l'iphone pour se rendre compte qu'au final, il s'agit d'un assemblage non haut de gamme.



Et c'est là que tu te trompes, je t'invite à regarder le comparatif précis et détaillé de NowTech TV à ce sujet


----------



## jmtweb (19 Décembre 2016)

Alino06 a dit:


> Et c'est là que tu te trompes, je t'invite à regarder le comparatif précis et détaillé de NowTech TV à ce sujet


Ce test est du grand n'importe quoi. Un test de cet acabit nécessite une procédure très pointue. Je n'ai pas dépassé cinq minutes de ta vidéo tant cette procédure est perfectible. Je t'invite à jeter un oeil aux ISO sur les clichés comparatifs et tu vas vite te rendre compte combien l'erreur grave du testeur est manifeste. Evidemment, le résultat est complètement faussé.
Je t'invite à consulter "chasseur d'images" pour découvrir les vrais procédures de test.
Je ne pense pas que ce mec l'ait fait sciemment. C'est juste pas son boulot et ça se voit. L'ouverture de l'objectif, les ISO et la vitesse doivent absolument être égaux pour se faire un avis précis. Tu vois tout de suite les disparités car les données de prises de vue apparaissent sur les photos ce qui prête à penser qu'il s'agit davantage de méconnaissance de sa part qu'une erreur intentionnelle.


----------



## Alino06 (19 Décembre 2016)

jmtweb a dit:


> Ce test est du grand n'importe quoi. Un test de cet acabit nécessite une procédure très pointue. Je n'ai pas dépassé cinq minutes de ta vidéo tant cette procédure est perfectible. Je t'invite à jeter un oeil aux ISO sur les clichés comparatifs et tu vas vite te rendre compte combien l'erreur grave du testeur est manifeste. Evidemment, le résultat est complètement faussé.
> Je t'invite à consulter "chasseur d'images" pour découvrir les vrais procédures de test.
> Je ne pense pas que ce mec l'ait fait sciemment. C'est juste pas son boulot et ça se voit. L'ouverture de l'objectif, les ISO et la vitesse doivent absolument être égaux pour se faire un avis précis. Tu vois tout de suite les disparités car les données de prises de vue apparaissent sur les photos ce qui prête à penser qu'il s'agit davantage de méconnaissance de sa part qu'une erreur intentionnelle.



Haha ... n'importe quoi sans déconner
Il prend les photos dans les mêmes conditions avec les 2 appareils, après les réglages obscurs on s'en fout, ce n'est pas ce qu'on demande à ce type d'APN ou 98% des photos sont prises en mode auto, on ne parle pas d'un Réflex en full manuel ou là oui tu dois jauger la machine en fonction de son réglage

En clair les 2 trucs sont réglés automatiquement, il prend les photos, il compare, et on voit la différence

Le reste c'est de la branlette pour geek


----------



## medtun (19 Décembre 2016)

jmtweb a dit:


> Euh... ça reste mieux qu'Android... Hum... J'utilise Lollipop, Marshmallow et maintenant Nougat et aussi IOS. Concrètement, peux-tu argumenter sur ce qu'il y a de mieux sur IOS par rapport à Android. J'ai certainement dû rater quelque chose. Il me tarde de connaître ce qui m'a échappé.


En effet, pour les fonctionnalités majeures d'un smartphone, Android(lollipop dans mon cas), ça fait l'affaire ...


----------



## melaure (19 Décembre 2016)

Alino06 a dit:


> Le reste c'est de la branlette pour geek



Ton intervention qui montre bien que le matos d'Apple est maintenant bien destiné aux bobos, qui ne font que survoler les produits (du moment que c'est joli), et plus du tout aux pros, et ce n'est pas très sympa de les traiter de geek, car ce n'est pas du tout pareil pro et geek


----------



## wip (19 Décembre 2016)

Alino06 a dit:


> Haha ... n'importe quoi sans déconner
> Il prend les photos dans les mêmes conditions avec les 2 appareils, après les réglages obscurs on s'en fout, ce n'est pas ce qu'on demande à ce type d'APN ou 98% des photos sont prises en mode auto, on ne parle pas d'un Réflex en full manuel ou là oui tu dois jauger la machine en fonction de son réglage
> 
> En clair les 2 trucs sont réglés automatiquement, il prend les photos, il compare, et on voit la différence
> ...


Comment veux tu qu'on entende tes arguments ? "La branlette pour Geek", c'est justement ce qui fait la différence entre un amateur et un pro dans le monde de la photo. Jmtweb à bien raison d'indiquer que ton test ne peux pas être pris au sérieux par un pro... On ne s'improvise pas testeur de matériel photo comme ça ! Il faut une méthodologie très rigoureuse pour obtenir des résultats qui veulent dire quelque chose . Un appareil peux être très bon dans certaine conditions et très mauvais dans d'autres. Un bon test doit mettre en lumière chaque point fort et chaque défaut d'un matériel, avec chiffres à l'appuis.


----------



## Alino06 (19 Décembre 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Ton intervention qui montre bien que le matos d'Apple est maintenant bien destiné aux bobos, qui ne font que survoler les produits (du moment que c'est joli), et plus du tout aux pros, et ce n'est pas très sympa de les traiter de geek, car ce n'est pas du tout pareil pro et geek



Aucun rapport tu es gentil, je me considère moi même comme un geek
Relis mon message et essaye de le comprendre


----------



## Alino06 (19 Décembre 2016)

wip a dit:


> Comment veux tu qu'on entende tes arguments ? "La branlette pour Geek", c'est justement ce qui fait la différence entre un amateur et un pro dans le monde de la photo. Jmtweb à bien raison d'indiquer que ton test ne peux pas être pris au sérieux par un pro... On ne s'improvise pas testeur de matériel photo comme ça ! Il faut une méthodologie très rigoureuse pour obtenir des résultats qui veulent dire quelque chose . Un appareil peux être très bon dans certaine conditions et très mauvais dans d'autres. Un bon test doit mettre en lumière chaque point fort et chaque défaut d'un matériel, avec chiffres à l'appuis.



Alors fais moi plaisir, regarde la vidéo de NowTech avant d'émettre ta critique, parce que c'est exactement ce qu'il fait

Quand aux photos je t'invite à consulter ma galerie photo FlickR, à me présenter ensuite la tienne, et après on discutera photo

https://www.flickr.com/photos/alino06/

Merci


----------



## Alino06 (19 Décembre 2016)

Quand aux tests rigoureux sur des capteurs de la taille d'une tête d'épingle et donnant au mieux un résultat médiocre/correct t'es très drôle, on parle pas d'un 5D mark IV face au dernier Nikon en date hein

J'étais sur que ma dernière phrase serait mal interprété.

C'est d'ailleurs l'ironie, parce que Samsung s'adresse d'abord à la photo tape à l'oeil, en exagérant sur les couleurs criardes et en jouant sur le filtre de netteté ce qui a pour conséquence de massacrer les détails. Mais ouais sur un écran 5' Amoled a 1ère vu ça tape.
C'est justement fait pour ceux qui ne sont pas exigeant
(Par contre je fais parti des gens qui pensent également que la photo sur smartphone n'est là que pour dépanner)


----------



## Remords Sincères (19 Décembre 2016)

Dépanner, mais alors vraiment dépanner quoi . Du genre capturer un moment quand tu es tranquille en train de manger entre midi et deux à ta pause au boulot, mais pas mieux. Aimer la photo et penser que les smartphones ont vocation à mieux, franchement c'est même pas un point de vue élitiste de dire que c'est un peu risible. Surtout quand tu vois que sur les iPhones, aucun réglage n'est disponible. Même pas la balance des blanc...

Parce que même le "dépannage" de ne pas pouvoir prendre le reflex justifie pas vraiment si on est amateur de photo qu'on n'ait pas un RX100 mark III ou autre compact expert à capteur 1 à disposition...

A mais par contre à les entendre Cook et compagnie, aucun problème. Leur iPhone et Galaxy sX rivalise avec le cul (Q) de Leica sans soucis...


----------



## jmtweb (19 Décembre 2016)

Alino06 a dit:


> Haha ... n'importe quoi sans déconner
> Il prend les photos dans les mêmes conditions avec les 2 appareils, après les réglages obscurs on s'en fout, ce n'est pas ce qu'on demande à ce type d'APN ou 98% des photos sont prises en mode auto, on ne parle pas d'un Réflex en full manuel ou là oui tu dois jauger la machine en fonction de son réglage
> 
> En clair les 2 trucs sont réglés automatiquement, il prend les photos, il compare, et on voit la différence
> ...



D'accord pour la majorité des utilisateurs qui appuient sans se poser de questions. Je ne suis pas forcément en désaccord avec ta remarque "les réglages obscurs on s'en fout" pour un pourcentage élevé d'utilisateurs.
En ce qui me concerne, je l'utilise en "bloc note photographique" et parfois, j'aime me faire plaisir et fouiller dans les menus pour faire quelques clichés en RAW et les traiter ultérieurement sous photoshop. Aussi, il est important de se reposer sur un test avant acquisition pour ne pas se sentir spolié.

Pour en revenir à son test, il doit au minimum effectuer les prises de vue avec les mêmes réglages. Exemple : 100 iso, vitesse 250ème, ouverture du diaphragme 2,8. Il est possible d'effectuer les réglages ci-dessus sous Android Nougat. Je suppose que c'est le cas sous IOS. Je suppose donc qu'il s'agit de négligence ou de méconnaissance de la part de notre ami en question.
Dans l'absolu, pour ce type de smartphones présentés comme haut de gamme, les différences sont nuancées et jamais contrastés.
Je tiens également à attirer ton attention sur les propos de notre homme. Il dit : "Le RAW de l'iphone subit un traitement de l'image et le samsung non." 
Rien que cette remarque aurait dû te mettre la puce à l'oreille. En effet, le format RAW est un format brut de capteur. L'avantage du RAW est de pouvoir effectuer tes réglages toi-même par le biais des logiciels de traitement adaptés pour modifier les hautes lumières, la colorimétrie etc. S'il s'avère exact que la pomme a effectué un traitement électronique de l'image en RAW, il s'agit d'une ignominie supplémentaire. Bref, à cela, il ajoute concernant le JPEG : "C'est en zoomant que l'on observe un traitement dur de l'image." Il reconnait que le rendu général est flatteur en visualisant la photo à sa taille réelle.
Je te pose la question suivante : Regardes-tu tes photos à leur taille réelle ou ressens-tu la nécessité de les agrandir en jouant du zoom ? Si tu optes pour la seconde éventualité, je t'invite à choisir le bon smartphone c'est à dire celui présentant un format RAW brut de capteur. Tu pourras zoomer à ta guise après post-traitement avec le maximum de détails que puissent donner ton petit capteur de photons.


----------



## jmtweb (19 Décembre 2016)

_QUOTE="Remords Sincères, post: 13102234, member: 1131833"]Dépanner, mais alors vraiment dépanner quoi . Du genre capturer un moment quand tu es tranquille en train de manger entre midi et deux à ta pause au boulot, mais pas mieux. Aimer la photo et penser que les smartphones ont vocation à mieux, franchement c'est même pas un point de vue élitiste de dire que c'est un peu risible. Surtout quand tu vois que sur les iPhones, aucun réglage n'est disponible. Même pas la balance des blanc...

Parce que même le "dépannage" de ne pas pouvoir prendre le reflex justifie pas vraiment si on est amateur de photo qu'on n'ait pas un RX100 mark III ou autre compact expert à capteur 1 à disposition..._

_A mais par contre à les entendre Cook et compagnie, aucun problème. Leur iPhone et Galaxy sX rivalise avec le cul (Q) de Leica sans soucis...[/QUOTE]_

*Ci-joint* les screens shots permettant d'infirmer ton propos quant aux différents réglages.
Les smartphones ont vocation à l'instar des Reflex à prendre des instantanés.
Des professionnels et des amateurs éclairés utilisent les smartphones ne t'en déplaise.
Il ne s'agit en aucun cas de comparer un smartphone avec un reflex mais de rendre à César ce qui lui appartient.
Le smartphone est un formidable bloc note photographique.


----------



## Remords Sincères (19 Décembre 2016)

jmtweb a dit:


> _QUOTE="Remords Sincères, post: 13102234, member: 1131833"]Dépanner, mais alors vraiment dépanner quoi . Du genre capturer un moment quand tu es tranquille en train de manger entre midi et deux à ta pause au boulot, mais pas mieux. Aimer la photo et penser que les smartphones ont vocation à mieux, franchement c'est même pas un point de vue élitiste de dire que c'est un peu risible. Surtout quand tu vois que sur les iPhones, aucun réglage n'est disponible. Même pas la balance des blanc...
> 
> Parce que même le "dépannage" de ne pas pouvoir prendre le reflex justifie pas vraiment si on est amateur de photo qu'on n'ait pas un RX100 mark III ou autre compact expert à capteur 1 à disposition..._
> 
> _A mais par contre à les entendre Cook et compagnie, aucun problème. Leur iPhone et Galaxy sX rivalise avec le cul (Q) de Leica sans soucis..._



*Ci-joint* les screens shots permettant d'infirmer ton propos quant aux différents réglages.
Les smartphones ont vocation à l'instar des Reflex à prendre des instantanés.
Des professionnels et des amateurs éclairés utilisent les smartphones ne t'en déplaise.
Il ne s'agit en aucun cas de comparer un smartphone avec un reflex mais de rendre à César ce qui lui appartient.
Le smartphone est un formidable bloc note photographique.





Voir la pièce jointe 112406
Voir la pièce jointe 112407
Voir la pièce jointe 112408
Voir la pièce jointe 112409
Voir la pièce jointe 112410
Voir la pièce jointe 112411
Voir la pièce jointe 112412

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Je spécifie bien les IPHONES (tu sais, les trucs rectangulaires que tu peux pas voir même en peinture)
Je sais que les tels Android l'ont, en général, tout comme les Lumia (qui étaient encore plus avancés à ce niveau là, raison pour laquelle ils ont eu longtemps quasi dominé le secteur de la photo sur smartphones, entre autres, et pas seulement à cause de leur surenchère de millions de pixels)

Le smartphone c'est un gadget. Un compact à 120 balles bien utilisé lui foutra une valise les doigts dans le nez en terme de qualité d'image dans la plupart des situations.


----------



## Remords Sincères (19 Décembre 2016)

Par contre, finalement, c'est pas plus mal que les iPhones n'aient pas de réglages photo avancés. Ca montre au moins que même si chez Apple ils oserait dire, tellement il ont peur de rien, que le 7 Plus rivalise avec un Eos 5D en terme de qualité d'image et de réactivité (ils considèrent bien l'Apple Watch comme "de l'horlogerie de précision".....), les iPhones n'ont pas pour vocation de rivaliser avec les vrais appareils dédiés à la photo. Tu cadres, tu shoot, t'assumes ta capture et tu te tais.

Tandis que les fabricants sur Android s'y croient ... à fond dedans les mecs.  Si tu prends des photos de merde, c'est parce que tu paramètres pas bien quoi en gros.


----------



## jmtweb (19 Décembre 2016)

Remords Sincères a dit:


> *Ci-joint* les screens shots permettant d'infirmer ton propos quant aux différents réglages.
> Les smartphones ont vocation à l'instar des Reflex à prendre des instantanés.
> Des professionnels et des amateurs éclairés utilisent les smartphones ne t'en déplaise.
> Il ne s'agit en aucun cas de comparer un smartphone avec un reflex mais de rendre à César ce qui lui appartient.
> ...



_Je spécifie bien les IPHONES (tu sais, les trucs rectangulaires que tu peux pas voir même en peinture)
Je sais que les tels Android l'ont, en général, tout comme les Lumia (qui étaient encore plus avancés à ce niveau là, raison pour laquelle ils ont eu longtemps quasi dominé le secteur de la photo sur smartphones, entre autres, et pas seulement à cause de leur surenchère de millions de pixels)

Le smartphone c'est un gadget. Un compact à 120 balles bien utilisé lui foutra une valise les doigts dans le nez en terme de qualité d'image dans la plupart des situations.[/QUOTE]_

Tu me fais marrer avec ta remarque :
"tu sais, les trucs rectangulaires que tu peux pas voir même en peinture"

Tu les considères comme un gadget et pourtant ils avancent à grands pas dans pas mal de domaines y compris celui de la photo.
J'ai beaucoup photographié à une période de ma vie avec différents boîtiers plus ou moins pro et au final, je me suis retrouvé avec un M6 réglé en permanence sur l'hyperfocale.
Le smartphone pourvu qu'il soit réactif sans latence, fait l'affaire. Il est léger et passe partout soit beaucoup moins inquisiteur que le gros caillou qui dérange trop souvent.
Il est discret et tu peux ramener un instantané sans devoir te justifier.
Il est le compagnon fidèle du quotidien tel un couteau suisse.


----------



## Remords Sincères (19 Décembre 2016)

jmtweb a dit:


> _Je spécifie bien les IPHONES (tu sais, les trucs rectangulaires que tu peux pas voir même en peinture)
> Je sais que les tels Android l'ont, en général, tout comme les Lumia (qui étaient encore plus avancés à ce niveau là, raison pour laquelle ils ont eu longtemps quasi dominé le secteur de la photo sur smartphones, entre autres, et pas seulement à cause de leur surenchère de millions de pixels)
> 
> Le smartphone c'est un gadget. Un compact à 120 balles bien utilisé lui foutra une valise les doigts dans le nez en terme de qualité d'image dans la plupart des situations._



Tu me fais marrer avec ta remarque :
"tu sais, les trucs rectangulaires que tu peux pas voir même en peinture"

Tu les considères comme un gadget et pourtant ils avancent à grands pas dans pas mal de domaines y compris celui de la photo.
J'ai beaucoup photographié à une période de ma vie avec différents boîtiers plus ou moins pro et au final, je me suis retrouvé avec un M6 réglé en permanence sur l'hyperfocale.
Le smartphone pourvu qu'il soit réactif sans latence, fait l'affaire. Il est léger et passe partout soit beaucoup moins inquisiteur que le gros caillou qui dérange trop souvent.
Il est discret et tu peux ramener un instantané sans devoir te justifier.
Il est le compagnon fidèle du quotidien tel un couteau suisse.[/QUOTE]

Non mais ce que je veux dire, c'est que si t'es vraiment amateur de photo, et que tu dois aller dans un endroit où tu sais que tu vas pouvoir/devoir en prendre mais que t'as pas envie de trimballer les 3 kilos d'une saccoche reflex, tu t'équipes à côté d'un compact à capteur 1, plutôt que d'y aller avec ton iPhone.

Un téléphone ça sert à capturer un pigeon que tu as vu en rentrant du travail se crasher dans le parc, et qui titube, sonné, semblant saoul. C'est pour ça que les réglages avancés sur Android, lol, m'enfin bon bref.

Perso j'ai un D750 et à côté un RX100 quand je vais à un évènement et que je peux/veux pas apporter le reflex.
Entre un compact expert correctement utilisé et un iPhone 7 plus, le gouffre est aussi grand qu'entre du DVD et de la 4K (sauf que les photos ça se garde, d'où la necessité de chercher à avoir quand même de la qualité), pour un encombrement pas hyper important. Une mini saccoche à la ceinture et c'est tout.


----------



## jmtweb (20 Décembre 2016)

Je peux comprendre ton optique sans faux jeu de mot. J'étais également dans ta logique à une époque. Aujourd'hui, je préfère me promener avec mon petit bloc note et prendre un paysage ou une scène de vie au moment pile où je perçois la lumière, les couleurs, le contexte qui m'intéressent. Avant, c'était impossible car je n'avais pas le matos durant ces moments éphémères et furtifs et quand j'étais équipé, j'avais tellement le choix que je n'en faisais pas.
La technologie n'est pas tout. Même si la marge de manoeuvre est faible avec un smartphone en comparaison avec celle d'un reflex, l'essentiel est de pouvoir immortaliser la scène quand elle se produit. Il est toujours possible d'améliorer les choses en post traitement. L'appareil est important car sans lui, il n'est pas possible de figer l'instant présent mais le regard attentionné que l'on porte à notre environnement est essentiel et permet de réaliser une belle prise de vue avec n'importe laquelle des chambres noires ; smartphone, compact ou reflex.


----------



## huexley (20 Décembre 2016)

jmtweb a dit:


> Concrètement



Non c'est impossible ou presque (et je suis sur Androïd depuis qq années aussi)… Mais si je devais l'aider je dirais pour ma part que les deux points ou Androïd est à la traine par rapport à iOS c'est :

- La gestion des Backups. Certes il existe des super softs sur Androïd, mais clairement rien de pratique et d'unifié au travers des différents constructeurs. Cela devrait être une fonctionnalité incluse au service de Google peut importe le téléphone et son constructeur, c'est déjà un peu le cas mais on est encore loin du snapshot restore proposé par Apple.

- les PUTA*** de mise à jour de sécurité. C'est vraiment traité comme des branleurs. Au mieux ils s'en foutent ou presque et c'est à mon sens une grave défaillance sur Android.

Après en terme d'interface / stabilité / fonctions et autres bien malin à qui sera capable de dire que la sienne est plus grosse que celle du voisin. 

Rien qu'à voir la réaction épidermique de certains quand ils voient le mot "Androïd"  on peut être sur qu'il n'en n'ont jamais utilisé biaisant à la machette leur avis de FanBoy. Après, c'est générationnel, y'a 10 ans c'était la gueguerre PC Mac, mais aussi PC Console, Sega Nintendo PS, AMD ou Intel, nVidia ou AMD/ATI etc…


----------



## huexley (20 Décembre 2016)

jmtweb a dit:


> je préfère me promener avec mon petit bloc note et prendre un paysage ou une scène de vie au moment pile où je perçois la lumière, les couleurs, le contexte qui m'intéressent. Avant, c'était impossible car je n'avais pas le matos durant ces moments éphémères et furtifs et quand j'étais équipé, j'avais tellement le choix que je n'en faisais pas.



Je suis d'accord avec toi sur ce point avec un petit bémol, au tirage je me dit souvent "Aahhh si j'avais eu mon RX ou mon 7D" x-)


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Décembre 2016)

S je comprends ce débat de duellistes concernant la qualité des photos obtenue avec des smartphone en général et des iPhone en particulier, cette fameuse fonction de photographie est un grief fondamental à l'encontre d'Apple. Pourquoi pas ?
Personnellement je ne partage pas du tout ce point de vue. Possesseur d'un appareil réflex, d'un bridge de secours, et d'un iPhone, je me trouve donc dans la même configuration d'équipement. Mais je ne fais pas de la photo un grief de mécontentement. Je dirai même que c'est se tromper  d'endroit et de site par rapport au titre de ce fil de discussion. C'est comme si j'allai donner mon grain de sel dans un fil de discussion spécialisé dans la photo en disant que le logiciel des reflex des Canon, Nikon, et autres étaient de la plus grande nullité.

Que l'on ait des griefs à l'encontre des OS et des applications d'Apple, oui c'est l'endroit. Tout comme pour les matériels, leur évolution, leur insuffisance, leur outrance. Mais ces échanges sur la qualité photographique des smartphones me semblent la être d'une grande confusion à propos de la fonction fondamentale de ces appareils addictifs : " téléphoner". En conclusion, il s'agit d'un détournement d'usage. En 2016, j'ai pris plus de 2700 photos avec mon appareil reflex, une centaine avec le bridge de secours, une dizaines avec l'iPhone. Si j'ai un grief à faire à mon appareil reflex, cela portera sur une fonction qui m'est très utile, mais que je ne retrouve pas en montée de gamme, et non pas à propos du traitement informatique de l'image.

En fait, utiliser une paire de ciseaux à la place d'une pince coupante et se plaindre ensuite du résultat me hérisse et me conforte dans la confusions des genres, des outils, et idées d'usage.


----------



## bompi (20 Décembre 2016)

C'était couru d'avance : c'est devenu le énième match inutile iOS/Android.

Je vous rappelle que la question n'est pas de (faire semblant de) débattre des mérites comparés de telle ou telle fonction mais, généralement, ce qui peut être agaçant (ou pire, mais restons poli) chez Apple.

C'est à croire qu'il vous est impossible de suivre une consigne, même minimale.
Faites un effort, pour une fois (rappel : on n'est pas dans les commentaires de niouzes...)


----------



## jmtweb (20 Décembre 2016)

Ok ok, s'il faut se limiter à du commentaire binaire j'aime ou j'aime pas sans creuser un peu le sujet histoire de partager des expériences vécues, je me lance.

J'aime pas leconsystème initié par Jobs pour fidéliser sa clientèle.
J'aime pas la politique des remplaçants qui suppriment des éléments nécessaires sur leur produit pour vendre le plus d'accessoires possibles.
J'aime pas le tout collé et soudé pour mieux tuer la maintenance tiers.
J'aime pas le sans fil qui au final apporte plus de contraintes que d'avantages.
J'aime pas le côté schizo pommé qui d'un côté oblige l'utilisateur à acheter une tonne d'adaptateurs filaire et de l'autre, pond du sans fil. Quel amas grossier d'adaptateurs en tout genre !
Si les gens voyaient lors de l'achat, la machine avec toutes ses dérivations, la pomme en vendrait beaucoup moins.


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Décembre 2016)

jmtweb a dit:


> Ok ok, s'il faut se limiter à du commentaire binaire j'aime ou j'aime pas sans creuser un peu le sujet histoire de partager des expériences vécues, je me lance.
> 
> J'aime pas leconsystème initié par Jobs pour fidéliser sa clientèle.
> J'aime pas la politique des remplaçants qui suppriment des éléments nécessaires sur leur produit pour vendre le plus d'accessoires possibles.
> ...




Voilà une excellente énumération qui, à mon humble avis, peut être reprise par un important pourcentage de mécontents.


----------



## jmtweb (21 Décembre 2016)

Une vidéo à voir absolument pour ceux qui seraient passés à côté.
L'homo sapiens qui après 2011 pense acheter un bien de consommation durable en y mettant le prix se trompe de siècle.






L'usine Foxconn située en Chine fabrique l'ensemble des smartphones, pc & mac distribués dans le monde.
Le reste appartient au marketing et aux croyances.
Quand vous achetez un produit plus onéreux, vous achetez un niveau de performance et non une durabilité dans le temps.


----------



## Apple.Geek (21 Décembre 2016)

jmtweb a dit:


> Une vidéo à voir absolument pour ceux qui seraient passés à côté.
> L'homo sapiens qui après 2011 pense acheter un bien de consommation durable en y mettant le prix se trompe de siècle.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Un Vertu ? ;p


----------



## Alino06 (21 Décembre 2016)

Oui mais quel rapport avec Apple ? C'est une des sociétés qui aujourd'hui "maintient' (même si ça devrait être la règle dans l'industrie, et pas un exploit) ses produits à jour le plus longtemps
Je rappelle qu'elle permet les MAJ jusqu'à des produits sortis il y a 4 voir 5 ans, quand, la norme du marché se situe autour des 18 mois


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2016)

Ça, ça serait plutôt à mettre dans le fil "Ce qui vous plaît chez Apple", en effet.
Pour avoir eu des téléphones Android de différentes versions et chez divers constructeurs, ça a toujours été le mauvais point jusqu'ici [les Nexus faisant sans doute exception mais ils ne sont pas dans ma grille de caractéristiques donc je n'en achète pas].
Et si les iPhones ont pas mal de temps de mises à jour, les Macs ont eux aussi une assez bonne compatibilité avec les nouveaux systèmes (heureusement, vu le rythme des mises à jour).
Mais, il y a toujours un "mais", cette compatibilité matérielle assez longue, liée au fait que le système évolue relativement peu ou avec des fonctionnalités _relativement_ peu gourmandes, s'accompagne d'un support bien trop court des systèmes.

Si on récapitule :

support des deux derniers systèmes : l'actuel et le précédent, dans leur dernière mise à jour respective ;
sortie d'un système majeur (au sens de : version majeure) tous les deux ans ;
on doit ainsi mettre son système à jour au maximum tous les deux ans.
0n peut conserver ses machines assez longtemps (plus de huit ans pour celle que j'utilise à l'instant) mais il faut les modifier bien trop souvent. C'est un peu pénible, surtout s'il y a des bugs en nombre dans les mises à jours.


----------



## jmtweb (22 Décembre 2016)

Alino06 a dit:


> Oui mais quel rapport avec Apple ? C'est une des sociétés qui aujourd'hui "maintient' (même si ça devrait être la règle dans l'industrie, et pas un exploit) ses produits à jour le plus longtemps
> Je rappelle qu'elle permet les MAJ jusqu'à des produits sortis il y a 4 voir 5 ans, quand, la norme du marché se situe autour des 18 mois



Samsung reçoit chaque année les mises à jour. Le S6 a été livré avec Lollipop puis ce fut la Maj. Marshmallow et bientôt Nougat. 
Quand le suivi cesse, c'est pour éviter de faire pédaler dans la semoule le proc.
La pomme permet davantage de Maj. pour rendre caduque l'utilisation de ses "anciens" smartphones. Les articles ne manquent pas à ce sujet. Moi-même, j'ai été touché par cette manoeuvre perfide.
Mettre en avant leur initiative démontre soit une mauvaise foi de ta part soit une ignorance du problème. Pourtant, celui-ci a fait la une des forums avec les possesseurs du 4S...


----------



## Alino06 (22 Décembre 2016)

jmtweb a dit:


> Samsung reçoit chaque année les mises à jour. Le S6 a été livré avec Lollipop puis ce fut la Maj. Marshmallow et bientôt Nougat.
> Quand le suivi cesse, c'est pour éviter de faire pédaler dans la semoule le proc.
> La pomme permet davantage de Maj. pour rendre caduque l'utilisation de ses "anciens" smartphones. Les articles ne manquent pas à ce sujet. Moi-même, j'ai été touché par cette manoeuvre perfide.
> Mettre en avant leur initiative démontre soit une mauvaise foi de ta part soit une ignorance du problème. Pourtant, celui-ci a fait la une des forums avec les possesseurs du 4S...



Mais le S6 est sorti il y a moins de 2 ans bordel ! Il est sorti 6 mois après l'iPhone 6 encore heureux qu'il soit encore à jour !
Quid du Galaxy S4 ? Quid du S5 ?
J'ai été le malheureux propriétaire de Galaxy Nexus, la pauvre bête n'a eu droit qu'à un peu plus de 12 mois de support, tu trouves ça normal ? Quel produit Apple a t-elle traité de la sorte ?
C'est toi qui est d'une mauvaise foi abyssale, je te rappelle au passage Que Le 4S est sorti en ... 2011 à la mort de Jobs, c'est en dire avant ... Le Galaxy S2 !!!! Qui n'est plus à jour lui depuis 2012 !


----------



## David1er (22 Décembre 2016)

jmtweb a dit:


> Une vidéo à voir absolument pour ceux qui seraient passés à côté.
> L'homo sapiens qui après 2011 pense acheter un bien de consommation durable en y mettant le prix se trompe de siècle.
> 
> 
> ...



Ok mais tu changes de matériel pourquoi ? Sinon parce qu'il n'est plus assez performant ? Pour la nouveauté mais il y en a peu. Donc bien souvent performance=+-durabilité


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2016)

jmtweb a dit:


> Samsung reçoit chaque année les mises à jour. Le S6 a été livré avec Lollipop puis ce fut la Maj. Marshmallow et bientôt Nougat.
> Quand le suivi cesse, c'est pour éviter de faire pédaler dans la semoule le proc.
> La pomme permet davantage de Maj. pour rendre caduque l'utilisation de ses "anciens" smartphones. Les articles ne manquent pas à ce sujet. Moi-même, j'ai été touché par cette manoeuvre perfide.
> Mettre en avant leur initiative démontre soit une mauvaise foi de ta part soit une ignorance du problème. Pourtant, celui-ci a fait la une des forums avec les possesseurs du 4S...


Hum. Tout ceci n'est pas très précis et tu compares de manière désordonnée.
Avant que tu ne me répliques que je suis un _fanboy_ enamouré d'Apple, autant préciser d'emblée que j'ai depuis longtemps, et simultanément, des téléphones sous différents OS (iOS, Android, BBOS, WebOS, Sailfish...) que j'utilise à tour de rôle pour tester des applications, mettre à jour les systèmes, voir comment ils se comportent etc. Cela reste empirique mais permet de constater concrètement ce que peuvent faire Apple, Blackberry, Motorola, SONY/SONY Ericsson, Samsung, Xiaomi et d'autres.
Par ailleurs, j'ai deux Macs personnels en double boot sous Linux et je poste présentement sous Windows.
Personnellement, je vais pouvoir (re)faire le test _réellement_ puisque j'ai un iPhone SE (depuis octobre) et un Samsung S7 (depuis peu ; pas très fun mais très agréable) : on verra qui aura les mises à jour du système le plus longtemps, tant les majeures (changement de version majeure du système) que mineures (disons, quelque chose entre patchs, de sécurité notamment, et _service packs_).

Pour revenir sur la durabilité : elle est effectivement toute relative et, pour les PC comme pour les téléphones, tout le monde utilise les mêmes usines, les mêmes composants, les mêmes matériels etc. Cependant on peut _espérer_ que, quelle que soit la marque, l'utilisation de meilleurs composants dans les appareils plus chers entraîne une plus grande durée de vie.
En général, pour peu que l'on soit soigneux, un téléphone dure assez longtemps, plus longtemps que sa prise en compte dans les mises à jour du système.

PS : pour revenir un peu, dans un hors sujet assumé, à "ce que, quand même, j'aime bien chez Apple", il y a effectivement le souci de quelques détails. Autant j'aimerais bien qu'ils prêtent davantage d'attention à l'autonomie de leurs appareils (l'iPhone SE est une superbe exception : son autonomie, pour mon utilisation, est épatante), autant certains détails sont agréables. Exemple : le petit tiroir pour la carte SIM. Sur le S7, c'est un bidule en plastique léger et peu inspirant, qui s'insère de manière incertaine (pas de _clic_). Pour le SE, comme pour les autres iPhones, c'est un petit bidule en métal qui s'insère parfaitement et nettement (on _sent _exactement le moment où il est à sa place).
C'est vraiment un petit rien, mais je trouve cela très plaisant.


----------



## jmtweb (26 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Je peux à nouveau m'exprimer maintenant que je suis libéré. Décidemment, toutes les vérités ne sont pas bonnes à dire et je viens d'en faire l'amère expérience.

Si je disparais quelques temps, vous saurez désormais que je suis victime d'un censeur zélé, à la fois gardien du temple et cerbère du pommier.

Bref, je me lance cette fois-ci, sur un sujet d'ordre plus général et qui me tient à coeur. Il touche la plupart des marques dont la pomme qui se trouve être plutôt bon élève en la matière.

Je vous invite à regarder cette vidéo notamment à partir de la 46ème minute.






J'aime beaucoup quand l'avocat dit : "En tant que défenseur des consommateurs, je suis toujours étonné de voir ce que les gens peuvent tolérer."
Si vous voulez mesurer ce degré de tolérance, je vous invite à jeter un oeil sur le forum de macgé à la page intitulée "autonomie catastrophique de l'iphone 7" et vous serez à votre tour très étonné.

L'avocat dit aussi : "Comme toujours l'entreprise évite le procès et propose aux plaignants de s'assoir à la table des négociations."
Cela ne vous rappelle t-il pas un passage de l'article évoquant le conflit entre l'association de consommateurs américains et la pomme avec son nouveau macbook pro kleenex ?


----------



## bompi (26 Décembre 2016)

jmtweb a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je peux à nouveau m'exprimer maintenant que je suis libéré. Décidemment, toutes les vérités ne sont pas bonnes à dire et je viens d'en faire l'amère expérience.
> 
> ...


Il y aura sans doute une bonne âme pour alerter Amnesty International.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2016)

jmtweb a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je peux à nouveau m'exprimer maintenant que je suis libéré. Décidemment, toutes les vérités ne sont pas bonnes à dire et je viens d'en faire l'amère expérience.
> 
> Si je disparais quelques temps, vous saurez désormais que je suis victime d'un censeur zélé, à la fois gardien du temple et cerbère du pommier.



Il arrive aussi parfois que  la disparition ne soit pas que temporaire


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Plus que le range-fil, c'est surtout le fil qui manque ; les MBP branchés sans prise de terre sont désagréables à utiliser.
> Le prix : il y a un large consensus sur le sujet, en effet.



C'est vrai que ça picote un peu  , mais la prise aimantée est tellement pratique


----------



## jmtweb (28 Décembre 2016)

L'anorexie chronique des batteries pommées m'interpelle...

A raison d'une perte sensible d'autonomie après quatre cents cycles de recharges complètes soit entre un et deux ans d'utilisation quotidienne, une batterie pommée montre des signes visibles de fatigue.

Si à l'origine, l'autonomie est déjà perfectible, au bout d'un an ou deux, l'utilisateur doit-il changer de machine ?
A mille euros le smartphone et trois mille euros en moyenne le dernier macbook pro, reste t-il une solution viable vu que tout est collé, fixé, soudé ?

A ce tarif exorbitant, qui est en mesure de remplacer ce type de produit ?
Dans ce cas, quels sont les choix possibles pour les utilisateurs ?

Merci d'éclairer ma lanterne.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2016)

J'ai un iPhone 6 acheté le jour de sa sortie qui tient toujours aussi bien la batterie , ub MacBook Pro de 2013 qui ne présente aucun signe de fatigue .

Pour le remplacement en cas de besoin , je conseil fortement de passer par Apple


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Décembre 2016)

En voilà une qui m'énerve particulièrement, la qualité des logiciels "maison" comme Pages. Tout à fait par hasard, hier, j'ai ouvert un document Pages créé en 2014. Ce document contient, entre autres, six photos, placées deux par deux sur 3 pages successives, et séparées sur chaque page par une légende. Quand j'ai ouvert ce document, les six photos en question se sont toutes retrouvées sur une même page ! Bonjour la mise en page ! Le pire n'est pas là ! Il apparait avec un autre document, plus gros, où sont regroupés, les uns à la suite ds autres, plusieurs documents individuels. C'est comme si chaque document individuel était un des chapitres du document final. Je ne vous dis pas la pagaïe ! je savais, pour m'y être cassé le nez, que la compatibilité ascendante des versions de Pages était truffées de petits trucs, mais pas en perdre la mise en page à ce point-là

Pour réparer les dégâts, après un examen précis du problèmes, il faut que j'examine chaque document individuel, que je le mette à jour dans la version actuelle de Page, et, ensuite, que je corrige éventuellement les styles, et la manière de placer ou replacer chaque image. Bravo la productivité !  Bravo la compatibilité ascendante !

Il y a des jours où l'on se dit qu'on aurait mieux de rester avec Word, et parfois d'y retourner malgré la lourdeur.


----------



## Bambouille (29 Décembre 2016)

pocketalex a dit:


> Bref si vous avez acheté un modèle 2015, franchement, vous ne perdez rien au change. Ni en design, ni en puissance (sauf GPU), ni en fonctionnalités


On le savait


----------



## Bambouille (29 Décembre 2016)

J'ai déjà pas vu de différences flagrantes entre mon MBP 2011 et le 2014, alors entre le 2014 et le 2016......


----------



## bompi (29 Décembre 2016)

jmtweb a dit:


> L'anorexie chronique des batteries pommées m'interpelle...
> 
> <...>
> 
> ...


C'est malheureux mais, pour ne pas perdre sa garantie, le mieux est de passer par Apple.
Mais si on est _au-delà_ de la garantie, autant aller chez quelqu'un d'autre. Pour les téléphones, il y a le choix. Pour les ordinateurs, c'est moins évident.
Ce que je reproche à Apple est de ne pas mettre des batteries adaptées à ses produits : à mon sens, pas assez puissantes. Jusqu'à présent, du côté des téléphones que j'ai eu sous la main, l'exception est l'iPhone SE, qui est pour moi une réussite à tous points de vue.
Quant aux batteries elles-mêmes, elles sont sans doute tout à fait au niveau de celles que l'on trouve chez les concurrents.

Par ailleurs, pour être juste, le côté soudé se retrouve chez d'autres qu'Apple : si on prend un ultra-portable chez Asus, il me semble que c'est pareil sur ce point.


iluro_64 a dit:


> En voilà une qui m'énerve particulièrement, la qualité des logiciels "maison" comme Pages.
> <...>
> Il y a des jours où l'on se dit qu'on aurait mieux de rester avec Word, et parfois d'y retourner malgré la lourdeur.


Ça... C'est assez confondant, en effet. Ils font le choix d'un nombre relativement limité de fonctionnalités mais toutes ne fonctionnent pas bien, les mises à jour sont erratiques et nul ne sait quand elles interviendront. La liste des griefs possibles est longue.
En fait, d'une manière générale, je déconseille fortement l'utilisation professionnelle (et même l'utilisation non professionnelle mais sur des sujets d'importance) des logiciels d'Apple. Ou alors uniquement pour du jetable.
Je déteste MS Office (bugs, aberrations typographiques, inepties conceptuelles etc.) mais on doit reconnaître que le support est bon, que la compatibilité ascendante est excellente pour l'essentiel des fonctions que tout le monde utilise, avec des mises à jour et des patchs réguliers, donc que c'est une suite logicielle (relativement) cohérente et assez fiable.
LibreOffice a peu ou prou les mêmes qualités (et défauts...)
Mais la suite d'Apple, non merci. [En plus personne ne l'utilise donc ce n'est pas bien pratique]

PS : dans le genre fiable, on peut aussi "s'amuser" avec TeX, LaTeX (ou XeLaTeX) : là aussi on est dans le solide et le professionnel. Je m'y suis récemment remis et le résultat est décidément bigrement satisfaisant.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> C'est malheureux mais, pour ne pas perdre sa garantie, le mieux est de passer par Apple.



Je plussoie


----------



## Apple.Geek (2 Janvier 2017)

Bon dans l'OS mon MacBook Pro mid-2012 est *tout aussi fluide* qu'un 2016... Et vu les différences au niveau du processeur qui sont,.... pas fameuses du tout, je ne suis pas attiré par cette machine (hormis de design). Mon MPB me ferra bien l'affaire jusqu'a la fin d'année  Et après pourquoi pas prendre la deuxième version du MBP TB 15". 

Enfin au final tout ce qui me plait sur ces nouveaux Mac c'est *le design, *la Touch Bar et le SSD ultra-rapide (pour FCP).


----------



## melaure (3 Janvier 2017)

Tu remarqueras que c'est très difficile de trouver des MBP mid-2012 d'occasion ... et ils restent cher. Ca montre bien comment Apple nous a pris pour des pigeons après ...


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Janvier 2017)

Pigeonnage ! Vous avez dit pigeonnage !
J'ajouterai " arrongance", oui arrogance"

Les faits et l'actualité nous démontrent qu'Apple s'est fourvoyé dans l'anorexie de ses matériels !
Si l'on en croit les informations publiées par Mac G récoltées au CES 2017, selon l'article intitulé *L’autonomie est tendance au CES * il est clair, pour ne pas dire évident, qu'Apple, avec ses MBP 2016, est passé de la place de championne (contestée) de l'autonomie à la dernière place de cette "discipline".

Belle et réjouissante claque sur ce point essentiel de tout matériel portable où le discours doit être accompagnée de faits tangibles et véridiques et non de bla-bla-bla marketing et suspicieux.


----------



## jmtweb (7 Janvier 2017)

La pomme est résolument tournée vers le profit à tout va.
L'autonomie est le critère essentiel du produit nomade.
La pomme en shuntant ce point primordial démontre son désintérêt pour les clients.

La batterie d'accessoires qu'ils proposent pour suppléer aux manquements délibérés de leur part montre à quel point ils sont avides de vendre le plus possible.

 Ainsi, le piège se referme sur le client prisonnier de l'écosystème et de ce fait contraint et forcé d'acheter une multitudes d'accessoires hors de prix.

Le client pense à tort que chez les concurrents, c'est pire, alors il casse la tirelire sans rechigner pour un produit qui n'a d'amazing que le marketing.


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Janvier 2017)

Toujours dans le sens du discours marketing, donc mensonger …
L'article intitulé Le Mac Pro 2010 : cette éternelle bête de course montre que le Mac Pro  2010, le dernier en "tour" est la machine la plus remarquable qu'Apple ait jamais produite.
Que fait-il en penser ?
Contrairement à tous les discours lénifiants, en particulier ceux promouvant le dernier Mac Pro, le "cylindre", Apple n'a pas progressé en dépit des progrès technologiques. Les progrès technologiques n'ont été utilisé que pour augmenter les profits en jouant aux deux extrémités : baisse des coûts de production, augmentation des prix de vente. Quant à dire que le fiabilité a augmentée, je n'en suis par certain.

Je connais quelqu'un qui utilise professionnellement un Mac de cette époque, équipé de 2 CPU 6 cœurs avec hyperthreading. Gonflé avec une bonne dose de SSD, et des GPU récents cette machine est si robuste que l'heureux propriétaire n'envisage même pas le besoin de s'en séparer. 24 cœurs mis à la disposition de HandBrake, ça dépote …


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2017)

Si tu pars sur ce sujet, je suis persuadé que les MBP 2016 coûtent moins chers à fabriquer que ceux de 2015 ... on verra pour la fiabilité, mais il est clair qu'Apple essaye de monter ses marges pourtant déjà colossales ...


----------



## huexley (9 Janvier 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Si tu pars sur ce sujet, je suis persuadé que les MBP 2016 coûtent moins chers à fabriquer que ceux de 2015 ... on verra pour la fiabilité, mais il est clair qu'Apple essaye de monter ses marges pourtant déjà colossales ...



Bah vu que la pression sur la marge des fournisseurs à semble t'il été un échec, il faut bien prendre l'argent ailleurs.


----------



## jmtweb (9 Janvier 2017)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Toujours dans le sens du discours marketing, donc mensonger …
> L'article intitulé Le Mac Pro 2010 : cette éternelle bête de course montre que le Mac Pro  2010, le dernier en "tour" est la machine la plus remarquable qu'Apple ait jamais produite.
> Que fait-il en penser ?
> Contrairement à tous les discours lénifiants, en particulier ceux promouvant le dernier Mac Pro, le "cylindre", Apple n'a pas progressé en dépit des progrès technologiques. Les progrès technologiques n'ont été utilisé que pour augmenter les profits en jouant aux deux extrémités : baisse des coûts de production, augmentation des prix de vente. Quant à dire que le fiabilité a augmentée, je n'en suis par certain.
> ...





J'ai trouvé ce lien https://strategie-et-marketing.com/2014/01/11/quel-est-le-role-du-marketing/ qui résume assez bien le fond de ma pensée.
Ton sentiment : "Toujours dans le sens du discours marketing, donc mensonger..." est le reflet de ta perception de la politique pommée. La responsabilité de cette politique leur incombe et ne doit pas entacher le marketing au sens général du terme.
Bref, dans mon esprit, marketing n'est pas forcément synonyme de mensonge à condition que la relation entre l'entreprise et le client s'inscrive dans un scénario "gagnant gagnant".
Mon ressenti du marketing pommé est négatif. Selon la perception que j'ai du marketing et de leur politique, la pomme est borderline (écosystème fermé, batterie soudée et sous dimensionnée etc.).

Dans le billet que tu trouveras en cliquant sur le lien ci-dessus, je retiens cela :
"Finalement, le marketing est un outil puissant. Il en va du professionnalisme des responsables marketing de ne pas s’engager sur les voies tortueuses de la manipulation immorale."

*Histoire d'en rire :*





,


----------



## Alino06 (9 Janvier 2017)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Toujours dans le sens du discours marketing, donc mensonger …
> L'article intitulé Le Mac Pro 2010 : cette éternelle bête de course montre que le Mac Pro  2010, le dernier en "tour" est la machine la plus remarquable qu'Apple ait jamais produite.
> Que fait-il en penser ?
> Contrairement à tous les discours lénifiants, en particulier ceux promouvant le dernier Mac Pro, le "cylindre", Apple n'a pas progressé en dépit des progrès technologiques. Les progrès technologiques n'ont été utilisé que pour augmenter les profits en jouant aux deux extrémités : baisse des coûts de production, augmentation des prix de vente. Quant à dire que le fiabilité a augmentée, je n'en suis par certain.
> ...



Bon maintenant que tu as fait ton pavé, et que finalement on sait que le Mac Pro de 2010 qui a servi dans les tests est en réalité une machine qui a été trafiqué et ou le mec a mis un processeur de ouf et une CG dernier cri, tu le vis comment ? 
Parce qu'au final, le test tombe par terre
Attention le Mac Pro de 2010 est une superbe machine, c'est juste à remettre en perspective

Comme quoi quand on veut se convaincre de quelque chose, on fini par voir ce qu'on veut voir


----------



## wip (9 Janvier 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Bon maintenant que tu as fait ton pavé, et que finalement on sait que le Mac Pro de 2010 qui a servi dans les tests est en réalité une machine qui a été trafiqué et ou le mec a mis un processeur de ouf et une CG dernier cri, tu le vis comment ?
> Parce qu'au final, le test tombe par terre
> Attention le Mac Pro de 2010 est une superbe machine, c'est juste à remettre en perspective
> 
> Comme quoi quand on veut se convaincre de quelque chose, on fini par voir ce qu'on veut voir


Ou vois tu que le MacPro est trafiqué ? C'est juste des pièces qui ont été changées et qui sont faites pour ça.
Tu trafiques ta voitures quand tu changes les pneus  ou les plaquettes de frein ?


----------



## Alino06 (9 Janvier 2017)

wip a dit:


> Ou vois tu que le MacPro est trafiqué ? C'est juste des pièces qui ont été changées et qui sont faites pour ça.
> Tu trafiques ta voitures quand tu changes les pneus  ou les plaquettes de frein ?



Les pneus et les freins, ce sont eux les éléments jouant sur la puissance sur une voiture ? Tu m'aurais dit, il a change l'alimentation du Mac Ok mais là ...
Tu veux reprendre l'analogie de l'automobile ?
Si tu fais courir une 911 de 1998 avec un moteur de 2014 contre une 911 de 2013 et que tu trouves que finalement, celle de 1998 s'en sort très bien, est ce que tu conclus que Porsche n'a pas su faire évoluer son modèle en presque 15 ans ?

Non ?

Pour l'informatique c'est pareil, le Mac Pro, aussi top que soit cette machine (je l'aime beaucoup je le redis, bien plus que la version 2013), n'a pas concouru dans le test en étant d'origine, 2 pièces cruciales pour les performances sur la machine ont été changé

Ca n'enlève rien à ses qualités, ça permet juste de relativiser ce genre d'article qui ne sert qu'à faire du bashing gratuit

Et dernier point, important quand même (je vois que certains journalistes sérieux l'ont fait remarquer) mais Apple n'est pas un fondeur, elle n'est pour rien dans la stagnation des processeurs Intel depuis maintenant presque 8 ans. Elle est logée à la même enseigne que les autres constructeurs PC
Elle essaye même en concevant ses propres processeurs ARM de s'en défaire ...


----------



## Romuald (9 Janvier 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Pour l'informatique c'est pareil, le Mac Pro, aussi top que soit cette machine (je l'aime beaucoup je le redis, bien plus que la version 2013), n'a pas concouru dans le test en étant d'origine, 2 pièces cruciales pour les performances sur la machine ont été changé


Sauf que ce genre de bidouille est impossible avec les machines d'aujourd'hui, et que c'est  - entre beaucoup d'autres choses - ce qu'on leur reproche 
Le test révèle qu'une machine de 7 ans upgradée à moindre frais (moindre qu'un remplacement pur et simple, s'entend) dame le pion à une machine actuelle. C'est ce que j'en retiens.


----------



## wip (9 Janvier 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Les pneus et les freins, ce sont eux les éléments jouant sur la puissance sur une voiture ? Tu m'aurais dit, il a change l'alimentation du Mac Ok mais là ...
> Tu veux reprendre l'analogie de l'automobile ? ...


C'est le mot "trafiqué" que je te reproche. La Macpro à été upgradé, comme il est prévu de le faire. Et c'est pour ça que les gens l'achetaient. Ce n'est pas une bidouille.
Il est comparé avec un MacPro d'aujourd'hui, qui lui, ne pourra pas vraiment évoluer. La comparaison ne se situe pas uniquement au niveau de la puissance, mais aussi sur la possibilité d'évolution. C'est ça qu'il faut remarquer.


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Janvier 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Les pneus et les freins, ce sont eux les éléments jouant sur la puissance sur une voiture ? Tu m'aurais dit, il a change l'alimentation du Mac Ok mais là ...
> Tu veux reprendre l'analogie de l'automobile ?
> Si tu fais courir une 911 de 1998 avec un moteur de 2014 contre une 911 de 2013 et que tu trouves que finalement, celle de 1998 s'en sort très bien, est ce que tu conclus que Porsche n'a pas su faire évoluer son modèle en presque 15 ans ?
> 
> ...



Ce cliché éculé de la comparaison d'une voiture et d'un ordinateur est tellement hors de propos qu'il laisse à penser que tu n'a pas compris grand-chose aux évolutions technologiques.

C'est facile de critiquer la stagnation technologique d'Intel ! Pour le moment, il n'y a pas de technologie de microélectronique de remplacement. La prochaine étape est peut-être, voire sans doute, la microélectronique quantique. Elle permettra des gains de puissance dans l'échelle des particules en jeu. Par rapport à nos connaissance actuelles, elle serait mieux adaptée à des ordinateurs "monstres" qu'à de pauvres PC. Entre la butée actuelle de la finesse de fabrication et les possibilités de l'électronique quantique il y a un fossé à franchir pour passer entre les deux dimensions.

L'ARM, soit, très bien pour les iBidules. Même en 10nm il n'est pas certain que l'ARM puisse permettre de faire l'équivalent d'un Xeon ou d'un Core i7. Il faudra sûrement qu'Apple choisisse entre Mac OS et iOS pour arriver à ses fins. Le jour où il n'y aura plus que des ARM chez Apple, l'écosystème se refermera sur lui-même au grand dam des utilisateurs.

Pour en revenir au débat initial, à savoir la performance pure des ordinateurs Apple, je pense que tu as tout faux dans la mesure où la technologie a copieusement progressé depuis le Mac Pro 2010, mais que les ordinateurs Apple n'en ont pas profité pleinement comme ils auraient pu le faire. Par contre, dans le monde Windows il semble que ça ne soit pas le cas.

Pour conclure : Apple a beau nous rabâcher les oreilles avec "nous sommes les plus beaux et nous sommes les meilleurs", cette assertion apparaît de moins en moins crédible. Même dans "le plus beau", la concurrence a pointé le bout de son nez.

Quant à mon "bashing", je ne sais pas trop de quoi il s'agit. J'utilise des matériels Apple depuis 1986, soit depuis l'Apple IIC. L'évolution des matériels et des OS durant toutes ces années a enchanté une minorité d'utilisateurs qui a résisté vaille que vaille aux sirènes MS-Windows. Je fus un membre de cette minorité à titre privé, tout en étant confronté à d'autres constructeurs à titre professionnel. Ma vue n'est donc pas limitée à Apple. Dire que mon pavé, comme tu qualifies ma prose est du bashing prouve que tu  n'as pas saisi le sens de mon propos. Je ne dénigre pas Apple, je me contente d'appuyer là où ça fait mal, c'est-à-dire au virage pris par la pomme pour qui l'informatique de base semble ne plus avoir ou n'a plus d'attrait parce qu'on n'y gagne plus assez d'argent pour rémunérer les actionnaires. Dit autrement, l'ère Steve Jobs est définitivement achevée, l'ère Tim Cook l'a définitivement remplacée. Maintenant, je suis curieux se voir comment la pomme va se comporter avec Donald. Ça, ça va être très rigolo.


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Janvier 2017)

jmtweb a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ce lien https://strategie-et-marketing.com/2014/01/11/quel-est-le-role-du-marketing/ qui résume assez bien le fond de ma pensée.
> Ton sentiment : "Toujours dans le sens du discours marketing, donc mensonger..." est le reflet de ta perception de la politique pommée. La responsabilité de cette politique leur incombe et ne doit pas entacher le marketing au sens général du terme.
> Bref, dans mon esprit, marketing n'est pas forcément synonyme de mensonge à condition que la relation entre l'entreprise et le client s'inscrive dans un scénario "gagnant gagnant".
> Mon ressenti du marketing pommé est négatif. Selon la perception que j'ai du marketing et de leur politique, la pomme est borderline (écosystème fermé, batterie soudée et sous dimensionnée etc.).
> ...



Non, je ne pense pas que marketing et mensonge soient indissociables ou complémentaires. Je dirai que ce sont deux disciplines distinctes dont l'une a un caractère qui se veut scientifique, l'autre un caractère irrationnel.

Mais, cela n'empêche pas les dirigeants de toute nature et de toute entreprise de mélanger allègrement les deux. Je pense que le président élu des USA est une exemple parfait de marketing politique étayé par des mensonges tellement grossiers qu'on se demande comment certains s'y sont laissés prendre.

Dans la cas d'Apple, c'est autre chose, et c'est plus fin. Je pense qu'Apple est très douée en marketing, mais qu'elle ment par omission de vérités découvertes par les utilisateurs, ou par rabâchage de slogans qui n'ont plus de valeur. Ça, ce n'est pas bon pour l'image et la confiance.


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2017)

iluro_64 a dit:


> NJe pense que le président élu des USA est une exemple parfait de marketing politique étayé par des mensonges tellement grossiers qu'on se demande comment certains s'y sont laissés prendre.



On sort du sujet, et vu ce qu'on a élu en France, on a aucune leçon à donner ...

La stagnation du matériel est factuelle, enfin pas pour le GPU, mais le problème c'est surtout le coté soudé.jetable du Mac. C'est pour ça qu'un ancien Mac peut rivaliser. Et ça craint. Cook a transformé Apple en GAP ...


----------



## Alino06 (9 Janvier 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> Sauf que ce genre de bidouille est impossible avec les machines d'aujourd'hui, et que c'est  - entre beaucoup d'autres choses - ce qu'on leur reproche
> Le test révèle qu'une machine de 7 ans upgradée à moindre frais (moindre qu'un remplacement pur et simple, s'entend) dame le pion à une machine actuelle. C'est ce que j'en retiens.



Sauf que non justement l'upgrade qu'il a fait sur la machine coute justement cher ! Ce n'est pas à "moindre frais"
Mais je le redis, je le préfère à la nouvelle version, mon propos concernait simplement le fait qu'il faille remettre les choses dans le contexte, on ne comparait pas vraiment un ordinateur de 2010 face un ordinateur de 2016 (2017) 



iluro_64 a dit:


> Ce cliché éculé de la comparaison d'une voiture et d'un ordinateur est tellement hors de propos qu'il laisse à penser que tu n'a pas compris grand-chose aux évolutions technologiques.



C'est surement pour ça que l'analogie au départ ne venez pas de moi, mais du post auquel je répondais, l'auteur appréciera 

Pour le reste, ton "CV" ne te donne pas plus de légitimité qu'un autre à la critique, tu as le droit de le faire bien entendu, et il y a des raisons de
Mais prendre un fait biaisé pour en tirer ce que tu veux entendre n'en fait pas une vérité brut pour autant


----------



## Alino06 (9 Janvier 2017)

melaure a dit:


> On sort du sujet, et vu ce qu'on a élu en France, on a aucune leçon à donner ...
> 
> La stagnation du matériel est factuelle, enfin pas pour le GPU, mais le problème c'est surtout le coté soudé.jetable du Mac. C'est pour ça qu'un ancien Mac peut rivaliser. Et ça craint. Cook a transformé Apple en GAP ...



Ben tu sais quoi, sur ta conclusion je suis d'accord, comme quoi et je le dis souvent il y a beaucoup de raisons de se plaindre et celle là, avec une politique tarifaire parfois dénuée de sens sont pour moi les 2 raisons les plus lourdes à reprocher à Apple


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Janvier 2017)

melaure a dit:


> On sort du sujet, et vu ce qu'on a élu en France, on a aucune leçon à donner ...
> 
> La stagnation du matériel est factuelle, enfin pas pour le GPU, mais le problème c'est surtout le coté soudé.jetable du Mac. C'est pour ça qu'un ancien Mac peut rivaliser. Et ça craint. Cook a transformé Apple en GAP ...



D'accord avec toi. À force de vulgariser l'informatique personnelle Apple l'a complètement dépersonnalisée. C'est bien là que réside le grief. La boîte ouverte dans laquelle on pouvait plonger les mains pour voir, découvrir et apprendre s'est fermée définitivement, ou presque. On verra bien comment sera le prochain iMac, si prochain iMac il y a. Oui, le matériel Apple est devenu vulgaire et jetable. Comme une vieille brosse à dents. Mais beaucoup plus cher …


----------



## Alino06 (9 Janvier 2017)

iluro_64 a dit:


> D'accord avec toi. À force de vulgariser l'informatique personnelle Apple l'a complètement dépersonnalisée. C'est bien là que réside le grief. La boîte ouverte dans laquelle on pouvait plonger les mains pour voir, découvrir et apprendre s'est fermée définitivement, ou presque. On verra bien comment sera le prochain iMac, si prochain iMac il y a. Oui, le matériel Apple est devenu vulgaire et jetable. Comme une vieille brosse à dents. Mais beaucoup plus cher …



Et pourtant, même si je le cautionne pas (moi aussi j'ai ouvert les entrailles de mon MBP pour y changer des pièces et l'upgrader à moindre frais) c'est la philosophie de Jobs depuis le 1er Mac

Ne pas oublier qu'il voulait au départ, inclure des visses "spéciales" pour empêcher l'utilisateur d'ouvrir la machine ...

Moi je pense surtout que Jobs aurait plus que validé cette politique du "tout fermé"


----------



## flotow (9 Janvier 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Ne pas oublier qu'il voulait au départ, inclure des visses "spéciales" pour empêcher l'utilisateur d'ouvrir la machine ...



Avec le tout soudé, c'est maintenant possible de fermer l'appareil avec un simple clip en plastique. Reduction de coût !


----------



## jmtweb (10 Janvier 2017)

iluro_64 a dit:


> D'accord avec toi. À force de vulgariser l'informatique personnelle Apple l'a complètement dépersonnalisée. C'est bien là que réside le grief. La boîte ouverte dans laquelle on pouvait plonger les mains pour voir, découvrir et apprendre s'est fermée définitivement, ou presque. On verra bien comment sera le prochain iMac, si prochain iMac il y a. Oui, le matériel Apple est devenu vulgaire et jetable. Comme une vieille brosse à dents. Mais beaucoup plus cher …




"On verra bien comment sera le prochain iMac..."

Il n'y a rien à attendre de positif avec le prochain imac.

Il faudra une crise majeure au sein de la firme pour voir à nouveau poindre à l'horizon une gamme de produits interpellant les clients dans le bon sens.


----------



## huexley (10 Janvier 2017)

jmtweb a dit:


> Il n'y a rien à attendre de positif avec le prochain imac.



Amen… Toutes nos gesticulations ne servent hélas à rien. Ce serait bien une première que Apple en ai quelque chose à carrer de notre avis. Perso j'ai fait mon deuil d'acheter/conseiller du matériel Apple, je suis sur Androïd et à la maison je me suis acheté un joli PC avec sa 980GTX et son joli 32" 4K acheté petit à petit et d'occasion. Demeure mon Mac de boulot, qui m'est payé.


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Et pourtant, même si je le cautionne pas (moi aussi j'ai ouvert les entrailles de mon MBP pour y changer des pièces et l'upgrader à moindre frais) c'est la philosophie de Jobs depuis le 1er Mac
> 
> Ne pas oublier qu'il voulait au départ, inclure des visses "spéciales" pour empêcher l'utilisateur d'ouvrir la machine ...
> 
> Moi je pense surtout que Jobs aurait plus que validé cette politique du "tout fermé"



Ha oui ? C'est quand même Jobs qui nous a sorti les PM G3 beige, puis le bleu avec la porte magique, puis les PM G4, G5, une décennie de machines géniales à upgrader !!! Cook a tué tout ça !


----------



## Alino06 (10 Janvier 2017)

A reculons, suffit de lire ses bios ... Il ne voulait pas d'intervention de l'utilisateur, et l'iPhone puis l'iPad sont peut être les plus aboutis de ses produits dans ce sens là

Mais je suis entièrement d'accord avec vous sur ce sujet, ça ne coutait rien à Apple de laisser certains éléments à la discrétion du client, pouvoir changer sa RAM, son disque (SSD ou pas) c'était le MINIMUM.


----------



## wip (10 Janvier 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Ha oui ? C'est quand même Jobs qui nous a sorti les PM G3 beige, puis le bleu avec la porte magique, puis les PM G4, G5, une décennie de machines géniales à upgrader !!! Cook a tué tout ça !


Je crois que malheureusement, le virage à été prit par Jobs... bien avant l'arrivé de Cook qui a suivi le mouvement bille en tête.
C'est vrai, le G3 bleu, le G4 & le G5 étaient vraiment des machines extra pour ce qui est de l'upgrade (même si ça restait plus compliqué que le PC). Mais ensuite, et en commençant par l'iPod puis l'iPhone et l'iPad, Jobs à bien montré qu'il avait changé d'avis au niveau de l'ouverture des machines


----------



## Alino06 (10 Janvier 2017)

wip a dit:


> Je crois que malheureusement, le virage à été prit par Jobs... bien avant l'arrivé de Cook qui a suivi le mouvement bille en tête.
> C'est vrai, le G3 bleu, le G4 & le G5 étaient vraiment des machines extra pour ce qui est de l'upgrade (même si ça restait plus compliqué que le PC). Mais ensuite, et en commençant par l'iPod puis l'iPhone et l'iPad, Jobs à bien montré qu'il avait changé d'avis au niveau de l'ouverture des machines



Il a toujours été de ce côté là, je le répète, mais il ne voulait pas que les gens puissent ouvrir le tout 1er Mac, jusqu'à y mettre un système de visses propriétaires


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2017)

Quand tu as une gamme qui te propose les deux, ça va, et ça a presque toujours été le cas. Jobs n'a sorti que le Macbook Air en figé. Tout le reste c'est Cook !!!

L'iPod et l'iPhone c'est une autre série de produits. Rien à voir avec le Mac. Ils n'auraient pas existé, ça n'aurait pas changé ma vie ...


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Il a toujours été de ce côté là, je le répète, mais il ne voulait pas que les gens puissent ouvrir le tout 1er Mac, jusqu'à y mettre un système de visses propriétaires



Et après il a fait les Next ... comme quoi ...


----------



## usurp (10 Janvier 2017)

wip a dit:


> Je crois que malheureusement, le virage à été prit par Jobs... bien avant l'arrivé de Cook qui a suivi le mouvement bille en tête.
> C'est vrai, le G3 bleu, le G4 & le G5 étaient vraiment des machines extra pour ce qui est de l'upgrade (même si ça restait plus compliqué que le PC).


C'était, je pense, ce qui justifiait leur terme "Pro" : évolutif/modifiable en fonction des besoins, upgradable pour suivre un minimum les nouvelles technologies.
A contrario, leurs machines "grand public" (iMac, iBook) étaient un peu plus galère à ouvrir, mais en utilisation "domestique" peu d'utilisateur sont amené à bricoler leur machines comme nous le faisons, et les besoins était rarement autre que le changement d'un DD ou changement de ram (aujourd'hui rajouter la CG, la nappes dd, l'inverter, etc...). Mais ça restait largement faisable pour celui qui est un minimum bricoleur.


wip a dit:


> Mais ensuite, et en commençant par l'iPod puis l'iPhone et l'iPad, Jobs à bien montré qu'il avait changé d'avis au niveau de l'ouverture des machines



Oui, sauf que les tel et autres n'ont pas vocation à être upgradés. J'ai jamais vu personne changé le proc de son tel ou lui rajouter de la ram. Pour ces appareils ils ont trouvé un autre moyen d'obsolescence : l'application de possible évolution du système, rendant l'appareil quasi inutilisable, sans pouvoir ré-installer le système d'origine opérationnel.


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2017)

Tous les iMacs et iBook/PowerBook/MacBook de la famille/amis ont eu droit un jour à un ajout de mémoire et un disque neuf ... (voire plusieurs). Personne n'est resté dans la config d'origine. Et il n'y a que l'iBook coquillage qui était vraiment difficile (mais j'en ai fait quelques uns et il m'en reste cinq chez moi).


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Janvier 2017)

Il ne faut pas perdre de vue les séries de Mac II  et des Power Mac qui ont suivi les premiers Mac monoblocs. Tous ceux-là étaient des boîtes "à plat" sur lesquelles on posait l'écran cathodique, et ensuite les Mac Pro ont été proposés en "tour". Tout au long de cette époque, avec ou sans Steve Jobs l'on avait accès à quasiment tous les spus-ensembkes fonctionnels que l'on pouvait changer au fil du temps. C'est ainsi que j'ai eu un PM 7500 dont j'ai remplacé à peu près tous les sous-ensemble, CPU, mémoire; GPU, contrôleurs en fonction de l'évolution de l'utilisation. L'alimentation a tenu le choc, ainsi que les DD. J'ai gardé cette machine 12 ans, et j'ai dû m'en séparer non plus parce que je ne pouvais plus augmenter sa puissance, mais parce que les logiciels ne tournaient pas dessus. Lorsque je m'en suis suis séparé pour un iMac blanc 17" le PM 7500 était toujours opérationnel.

Aujourd'hui, même si mon iMac 27"  de fin 2013 a de belles réserves de puissance et de confort, je ne suis pas certain que je pourrait le faire évoluer beaucoup. En effet, si je voulais changer le SSD pour un autre de plus grosse capacité et le GPU pour un modèle plus "costaud", je ne pourrai pas le faire moi-même, et je serai obligé de passer par un revendeur Apple.


----------



## huexley (10 Janvier 2017)

Rien ne battra le LC475 pour sa facilité d'ouverture… Pizza Box forever.


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2017)

Enfin tous les LC en fait, mais dans le III et 475 il manquait le superdrive complètement assisté


----------



## jmtweb (11 Janvier 2017)

J'observe un brin de nostalgie dans vos commentaires...

A l'époque, la pomme était une sorte de lilliputien contre le géant Gulliver alias windaube.
Après une énième réinstallation de la version 95 ou 98 on prenait d'emblée fait et cause pour le gentil petit contre le grand méchant.
Mais ça, c'était avant.

Aujourd'hui, l'élève a dépassé le maître et qui plus est, a chopé le melon.
Et nous clients ou ex futurs clients, on est mal, on est très mal...

En attendant, les solutions palliatives existent mais il faut réapprendre à travailler avec de nouveaux outils.
Autant le switch en smartphone ne m'a posé aucun problème bien au contraire, autant le switch en PC...
Je suis encore sursitaire le temps qu'il faudra à mon second Imac de 2008 pour expirer mais après ?

Je ne m'imagine plus entrer dans un apple store commander un nouvel imac. 
Rien que de voir le personnel de bleu vêtu équipé du terminal et les "génius" au fond qui font la pluie et le beau temps pour les victimes de l'obsolescence programmée, quémandant l'objet tant convoité, perdus dans la file d'attente du SAV qui ne cesse de s'allonger. 
Ce rouage "bien" huilé me fait tellement penser à celui du film "The wall" des Pink Floyd...
Je ne veux plus entrer dans la danse. Au suivant !

Jobs est à l'origine de l'écosystème fermé pour mieux "fidéliser" les clients.
Son successeur n'a fait qu'enfoncer le clou.
Si ce n'est déjà fait, je vous suggère de lire le bouquin suivant.
Un gros pavé qui se lit d'une traite tant il est passionnant.
https://www.amazon.fr/Steve-Jobs-Walter-Isaacson/dp/2709638320


----------



## bompi (11 Janvier 2017)

Dans mon cas, nulle nostalgie.

Par mon métier, je suis habitué à utiliser divers systèmes et par goût, j'ai l'habitude d'en utiliser encore davantage.

Pour les téléphones, j'ai essayé Symbian, MaeMo, Meego, Sailfish, divers BBOS, WebOS, diverses versions d'Android (le normal, CyanogenMod (pas encore LineageOS ), d'autres ROM d'extrême-Orient) et bien sûr iOS depuis sa première version.

En fait, j'ai toujours été copieusement agacé par le marketing et la mentalité d'Apple, avec Jobs, sans Jobs, avec Jobs de nouveau et sans Jobs de nouveau. Je me souviens de mon effarement à la lecture de la charte des employés d'Apple, en 1986 : plus sectaire, c'est assez difficile. Et, pour moi, Mac OS a toujours été un système pitoyable, jusqu'au passage à OS X, où on est enfin passé à quelque chose de sérieux.

Pour revenir au sujet du fil (ce qui nous agace chez Apple, aujourd'hui), ce qui m'embête est que, si j'aime toujours les machines, qui ont une esthétique qui me convient très bien [d'ailleurs, les PC qui me plaisent le plus sont les Razer, une copie sans vergogne des MBP, en version sombre], l'équilibre qui me plaisait a été rompu :

plus cher mais bien construit (très peu de pannes en 12 ans pour six portables) et agréable à utiliser ;
un système assez stable et simple avec une interface agréable ;
un minimum de souplesse permettant de changer un disque ici, une barrette de RAM là.
De mon point de vue (qui peut être erroné, mais c'est ma perception), on est passé à :

toujours bien construit mais très (donc trop) cher et moins agréable à utiliser ; je trouve le nouveau clavier, même légèrement retouché pour le nouveau MBP _vraiment _désagréable : je l'ai encore essayé cette semaine en tapant un texte un peu long et je ne m'y fais pas ; 
au passage : je me suis rendu compte que sur les nouveaux MBP les ouvertures de ventilation sous l'appareil sont pénibles : leurs arêtes sont coupantes et elles courent sur une bonne partie de la profondeur, juste là où je saisis l'appareil donc, quand je le prends en main pour le déplacer, l'impression est désagréable aussi ;

l'interface me convient toujours, quoique un peu tristounette, mais les évolutions du système m'indisposent, avec des éléments de complexité malvenus, plus ou moins bien gérés, ainsi qu'une fermeture de plus en plus importante : les choix faits par Apple ne me plaisent pas ;
de fait, j'ai quand même l'impression que macOS fonctionne bien sur mes portables tout simplement parce que j'ai désactivé toute ce que j'ai pu de nouvelles fonctionnalités ajoutées depuis quelques années (sans compter celles auxquelles je n'ai pas droit en raison de la vétusté de mes portables) ; le coeur du système demeure bien stable mais le reste... (pour ceux qui connaissent, ça me fait irrésistiblement penser à WinDev, sans les filles en bikini : surtout ne pas utiliser les gadgets ) ;
la souplesse dans les configurations a disparu, totalement ; on est donc contraint, si on achète une machine pour longtemps (c'est plutôt mon genre), de prendre le maximum de RAM et un bon volume de disque ; bien entendu c'est au prix Apple, ce qui contribue à cette impression de cherté exagérée.
Encore une fois, ce n'est que ma perception. Et il faut avoir à l'esprit que plein d'autres font la même chose : acheter un ultra-portable signifie que tout est soudé, chez Apple certes mais chez les autres aussi. Il y a aussi des problèmes de verrouillage des PC qui peuvent empêcher d'installer simplement un système alternatif.
Au moins les autres ont plus de connexions disponibles...


----------



## Alino06 (11 Janvier 2017)

Il manque une vraie "gamme" aujourd'hui dans le catalogue:

- Un ultra portable: Le MacBook, l'utilisateur sait qu'il achète une machine complètement fermée mais très fine, légère <- Ok il existe

- Un portable pro: Moins fin, plus lourd, avec la possibilité de le moduler raisonnablement, c'est à dire au moins pouvoir changer le disque dur et la RAM. Pour le GPU et le processeur c'est plus compliqué, car Apple n'optimise l'OS que pour des éléments bien précis et demander à ce que macOS supporte "tout" revient à le transformer en Windows <- Il n'existe pas

- Un iMac fermé, très fin, réservé à la bureautique <- existe déjà

- Un iMac Pro <- un tout en un module facilement <- Il existait encore récemment mais il n'existe plus 

- Un Mac Pro, un vrai, modulable, upgradable, adaptable au besoin des gros demandeurs en ressources et surtout mis à jour régulièrement <- N'existe plus

Aujourd'hui la différence réel entre le MacBook et le MacBook Pro 13 se joue un peu sur la puissance, mais les 2 machines ont presque la même philosophie, le MacBook Air est en fin de vie et à part son prix, n'a plus beaucoup de qualité à faire valoir
Reste le MacBook Pro 15 qui quand il est un peu gonflé, reste une machine très compétitive mais ... trop cher et complètement fermé


----------



## YanCT (11 Janvier 2017)

De mon côté La pression est vraiment en train dans ma tête par rapport à apple qui se fout de plus en plus de nous. Trop de chose ces derniers temps pour que je puisse passer à côté. 

Voilà un bon exemple pour ma part. 

Mon A.Watch ne réagit pas au lever de poignet...

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=1289016&share_fid=78712&share_type=t


----------



## Alino06 (11 Janvier 2017)

YanCT a dit:


> De mon côté La pression est vraiment en train dans ma tête par rapport à apple qui se fout de plus en plus de nous. Trop de chose ces derniers temps pour que je puisse passer à côté.
> 
> Voilà un bon exemple pour ma part.
> 
> ...



C'est un problème technique, ça n'a rien à faire dans ce sujet, aucune entreprise au monde n'est capable de fournir des produits usinés fabriqués à des millions d'exemplaires en ayant une fiabilité de 100%

Désolé pour toi


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Janvier 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Il manque une vraie "gamme" aujourd'hui dans le catalogue:
> 
> - Un ultra portable: Le MacBook, l'utilisateur sait qu'il achète une machine complètement fermée mais très fine, légère <- Ok il existe
> 
> ...



Tout à fait d'accord.

Quand on lit les annonces quasi quotidiennes de départ de cadres dirigeants quittant Apple, on peut se demander si les Mac vont continuer à "s'étioler", voire "disparaitre".


----------



## bompi (12 Janvier 2017)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord.
> 
> Quand on lit les annonces quasi quotidiennes de départ de cadres dirigeants quittant Apple, on peut se demander si les Mac vont continuer à "s'étioler", voire "disparaitre".


Pour le moment, il reste nécessaire d'avoir une gamme d'ordinateur, ne serait-ce que pour pouvoir créer des applications pour iOS. Disons : il faut pour une société qui développe des applications iOS, avoir _au moins un Mac_, donc il faut des Macs...  Mais pour ça, on n'a vraiment pas besoin d'une puissance de calcul démesurée.

On pourrait aussi se dire tout bonnement que *la* tromperie, si tromperie il y a, est de faire croire que macOS est gratuit. Si on veut macOS, on _doit_ acheter un Mac : la différence de prix et de fonctionnalités (je pense à la connectique notamment) entre un MB/MBA/MBP et un PC de même nature est le prix réel de macOS.
Il faut donc bien évaluer le prix : on choisit le matériel qui nous conviendrait chez Apple puis son équivalent chez un autre constructeur et on compare. Puis on se demande : macOS vaut-il la différence de prix. Oui/non => on fait son choix.

De fait, on a l'impression, justifiée ou non, que macOS est de plus en plus cher.

Rappelons-nous que Tim Cook avait égratigné Google au sujet de la gratuité de son produit principal : la gratuité a toujours un prix.

[Quant au départ de personnes plus ou moins importantes : il n'est pas impossible qu'il y ait quelques soucis chez Apple mais c'est surtout démesurément médiatisé (au moins sur les sites centrés sur Apple et ses produits). Cela fait beaucoup plus de bruit que ça n'en mérite.]


----------



## Alino06 (12 Janvier 2017)

bompi a dit:


> On pourrait aussi se dire tout bonnement que *la* tromperie, si tromperie il y a, est de faire croire que macOS est gratuit. Si on veut macOS, on _doit_ acheter un Mac : la différence de prix et de fonctionnalités (je pense à la connectique notamment) entre un MB/MBA/MBP et un PC de même nature est le prix réel de macOS.



C'est ce que j'expliquais récemment à Melaure qui réclamait à cor et à crie qu'Apple autorise les clones. Apple n'a aucun intérêt, et tu le démontres bien, à désolidariser le soft et le hard ...

Sauf à faire payer macOS très très cher


----------



## jmtweb (13 Janvier 2017)

La tolérance des clients pommés m'interpelle.
Je n'ai pas leur patience.
Je considère qu'un produit même moyenne gamme doit être parfaitement fonctionnel dans le temps.
Les déboires à répétitions que vivent de plus en plus de clients *attachés *à cette marque me choquent, m'écoeurent.
La complaisance exacerbée des utilisateurs pour la pomme me surprend, m'inquiète.

Je pourrais comprendre et non excuser cette attitude indulgente envers la pomme si ses produits étaient bon marché ou uniques.
Hélas, les produits sont hors de prix et l'offre concurrentielle réelle.
La question que je me pose est la suivante.
Pourquoi tant d'acharnement à demeurer au pied du pommier ?

Il y a dix ans, la pomme sortait le premier imac et le premier iphone.
Ces produits étaient novateurs et fiables.
Aussi, l'engouement était compréhensible et justifié.
Depuis quelques années, le scénario a sensiblement évolué.
Les tarifs explosent et la qualité est nettement en baisse.

On observe aisément de leur part sans être fin limier, une volonté farouche de sortir des produits nécessitant pléthore d'adaptateurs pour mieux combler les lacunes dues aux composants sous dimensionnés ou absents (carte graphique, mémoire,batterie, ports) des mac et iphones.
La machine à cash embourbe le blé au détriment de la déontologie de base.

Cette situation malsaine perdure et les consommateurs râlent mais ne réagissent pas ou peu.
Sur le fil d'à côté intitulé "autonomie catastrophique de l'iphone 7", ce phénomène d'attitude figée prend toute sa dimension.
Pierre présente ses screens d'autonomie alarmante puis c'est au tour de Paul puis Jacques prend le relais.
Au final, la question qui revient en boucle est : "Les génius vont-ils accepter de m'échanger l'iphone 7 ?"
Ils m'ont tellement énervés à les voir si figés que j'ai même fini par les provoquer et au final me faire bannir.

Scrogneugneu, sapristi saprista, mille milliards de mille sabords ! Qu'ils se fassent rembourser leur bouse une fois pour toute !
Bon sang, l'offre de qualité existe ! Le logiciel de qualité existe ! Qu'ils se réveillent une fois pour toute et qu'ils sortent de leur torpeur !
Cette sclérose collective devient insupportable.

Je vais finir par monter une association de consommateurs anti pommier si ça continue...


----------



## Alino06 (13 Janvier 2017)

jmtweb a dit:


> Il y a dix ans, la pomme sortait le premier imac et le premier iphone.
> Ces produits étaient novateurs et fiables.
> .



J'ai arrêté de lire à cet endroit précis, visiblement tu connais absolument pas la marque et donc tes gesticulations sont basées essentiellement sur du vent
Moi je me souviens il y a un peu moins de 10 ans du lancement de Mobile Me, ça permet de relativiser beaucoup de chose


----------



## bompi (13 Janvier 2017)

*@jmtweb* :
hum...
Ce qui me surprend, dans tout ce laïus c'est le côté méprisant du donneur de leçon, tendance _je-sais-tout_.

D'une part, ça ne mène pas bien loin : juste à antagoniser les intervenants, ce qui ne sert à rien et n'est pas le propos du fil. D'autre part, c'est vraiment à très courte vue puisque ce n'est vu qu'à l'aune d'un jugement péremptoire.

De fait, il faudrait un jour arriver à en finir avec ce mépris infondé pour tout ce qui n'est pas du même bord ou du même avis.

Je serais de mauvaise humeur, je serais presque tenté d'y voir un comportement de troll. Tu devrais donc baisser d'un ton et réfléchir un peu : le fil est sur ce qui prend la tête chez Apple, pas chez ses clients.


----------



## jmtweb (13 Janvier 2017)

Les clients sont un bras de levier puissant pour agir auprès des décisionnaires.
Ce n'est en rien méprisant de croire en cette force collective bien au contraire.
La complaisance est une voie sans issue.


----------



## melaure (14 Janvier 2017)

Oui Alino, mais si Apple ne veut plus faire de matos correct, ou de matos tout court, qu'ils vendent cet OS, même 200/300 euros la licence !!! Car en attendant on est coinçé, on ne peut plus acheter de matériel !


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Oui Alino, mais si Apple ne veut plus faire de matos correct, ou de matos tout court, qu'ils vendent cet OS, même 200/300 euros la licence !!! Car en attendant on est coinçé, on ne peut plus acheter de matériel !


Le matériel n'est pas si mal, _quand même_. Il est simplement pas toujours très récent (disques 5400 RPM, on croit rêver, tout de même) et très cher (vu le prix de l'iMac, mettre un 7200 RPM serait le _strict_ minimum, à mon avis).

Surtout, comme la plupart des gens qui râlent dans ce fil, tu ne fais plus partie des cibles d'Apple (pas de chance). Et tu ne peux pas acheter OS X.

Toutefois, même si je pouvais l'acheter, je pense que les 129 € de naguère sont acceptables, mais 200 ou 300 €, faut pas pousser, non plus.


----------



## melaure (14 Janvier 2017)

Vu l'économie que tu fais sur du matériel "standard" avec une config péchue, tu peux t'offrir 4 ou 5 licences avec la différence de prix face à Apple


----------



## HDDD (15 Janvier 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> J'ai arrêté de lire à cet endroit précis, visiblement tu connais absolument pas la marque et donc tes gesticulations sont basées essentiellement sur du vent
> Moi je me souviens il y a un peu moins de 10 ans du lancement de Mobile Me, ça permet de relativiser beaucoup de chose



Stop de faire l'autruche. Apple a merdé dans le passé, c'est vrai, mais il y a clairement un nivellement vers le bas ces 5 dernières années. Que ce soit au niveau hardware, software et au niveau innovation. Flemme d'écrire un pavé, mais je crois que tu pourras aisément trouver des tonnes de témoignages à travers le web qui le confirme.


----------



## HDDD (15 Janvier 2017)

bompi a dit:


> *@jmtweb* :
> hum...
> Ce qui me surprend, dans tout ce laïus c'est le côté méprisant du donneur de leçon, tendance _je-sais-tout_.
> 
> ...



Bah il trouve la réaction des clients curieuse, rien de plus. Et il a parfaitement raison. Vu la médiocrité de leurs produits et l'explosion des tarifs qui les accompagnent, y a de quoi se poser la question ? Comment peut on encore suivre et accepter tout ça en chantant ? 



bompi a dit:


> *@jmtweb* :
> Je serais de mauvaise humeur, je serais presque tenté d'y voir un comportement de troll. Tu devrais donc baisser d'un ton et réfléchir un peu : le fil est sur ce qui prend la tête chez Apple, pas chez ses clients.



Il l'a dit, il n'est pas hors sujet. Mais il a également dénoncer la réaction de certaines clients par la même occasion.


----------



## Alino06 (16 Janvier 2017)

HDDD a dit:


> Stop de faire l'autruche. Apple a merdé dans le passé, c'est vrai, mais il y a clairement un nivellement vers le bas ces 5 dernières années. Que ce soit au niveau hardware, software et au niveau innovation. Flemme d'écrire un pavé, mais je crois que tu pourras aisément trouver des tonnes de témoignages à travers le web qui le confirme.



Mouais, je pourrais te trouver "des tonnes" de témoignages disant l'inverse
Qu'Apple pratique à outrance la trop grande "fermeture de son matériel, ok, que la politique tarifaire n'ait ni queue ni tête, ok, un problème de gamme ok

Mais que le matos ne soit pas de qualité (sauf 1ère série mais comme TOUJOURS ou presque avec Apple), que le software soit tiré vers le bas (On est à peu près tous d'accord pour dire que Sierra est peut être la meilleure mouture d' OSX depuis Snow Léopard), pas d'accord avec toi

Après je le redis (puisque tu ne sembles pas avoir lu les messages précédents), Apple n'est pas un fondeur, elle ne produit pas elle même ses processeurs, elle est donc tenu, comme l'ensemble du marché, par les avancées d'Intel en la matière


----------



## huexley (16 Janvier 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Mais que le matos ne soit pas de qualité (sauf 1ère série mais comme TOUJOURS ou presque avec Apple)



Désolé mais pour moi faire le test de son matériel par sa clientèle c'est pour moi la définition même d'un problème de qualité…


----------



## Alino06 (16 Janvier 2017)

huexley a dit:


> Désolé mais pour moi faire le test de son matériel par sa clientèle c'est pour moi la définition même d'un problème de qualité…



On est d'accord, mais Apple le fait depuis les années 80, ce n'est donc pas un problème récent
Il y qu'à voir, puisque c'est l'actualité en ce moment, les acheteurs du tout 1er iPhone ... Si eux n'ont pas essuyé de plâtre, c'est que personne n'en a jamais essuyé ;p


----------



## melaure (16 Janvier 2017)

Je ne suis pas d'accord, on est vraiment à un pic sur le bas rarement connu depuis les années 80, et injustifiable vu la maitrise des technologies actuelles. C'est simplement bâclé.


----------



## dragao13 (16 Janvier 2017)

Un truc que j'avais oublié qui me prend la tête est qu'on ne vire pas la direction !


----------



## Alino06 (16 Janvier 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord, on est vraiment à un pic sur le bas rarement connu depuis les années 80, et injustifiable vu la maitrise des technologies actuelles. C'est simplement bâclé.



Ok mais actuellement, sur quel sujet ?

Parce que toi ce qui te gêne, c'est pas vraiment la qualité du matos mais la direction prise par Apple (fermeture du matériel, abandon du secteur pro etc.), mais c'est pas le sujet du post auquel je répond (qui lui parle d'une baisse qualitative du matériel et du software)


----------



## melaure (16 Janvier 2017)

Oui il y a la direction que prend Apple, mais enfin fait le récap de tous les articles sur les soucis des MacBook Pro 2016, il est clair que le boulot est plus bâclé que jamais !


----------



## Alino06 (16 Janvier 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Oui il y a la direction que prend Apple, mais enfin fait le récap de tous les articles sur les soucis des MacBook Pro 2016, il est clair que le boulot est plus bâclé que jamais !



Pas plus que sur les versions précédentes, à chaque REV A chez Apple c'est un peu le bordel, on peut le regretter, le critiquer et s'en plaindre, mais dire que c'est nouveau, c'est juste faux


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Oui il y a la direction que prend Apple, mais enfin fait le récap de tous les articles sur les soucis des MacBook Pro 2016, il est clair que le boulot est plus bâclé que jamais !


Ça, ce n'est pas _si_ évident : il me semble que c'est un problème récurrent des premières séries des produits d'Apple et ça ne date pas d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## dragao13 (16 Janvier 2017)

Leur rythme de merde notamment ... OS tous les ans, fonctions ou options abandonnées pour respecter le timing etc ...


----------



## Alino06 (16 Janvier 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord, on est vraiment à un pic sur le bas rarement connu depuis les années 80, et injustifiable vu la maitrise des technologies actuelles. C'est simplement bâclé.



D'ailleurs et si on demandait à ceux qui l'ont cette machine ce qu'ils en pensent, car au final, ce sont bien eux les clients (et surtout on critique on critique mais ni toi ni moi n'avons un de ces ordis)

http://forums.macg.co/threads/appel-a-temoins-satisfait-de-votre-macbook-pro-2016.1289157/

Fais attention, tu risques d'être un peu déçu, figure toi que les gens en sont plutôt satisfait, même les pros ... (et les avis sont étayés, tu as de quoi lire)

Comme quoi finalement, ceux qui râlent sont souvent ceux qui n'utilisent pas le produit


----------



## melaure (16 Janvier 2017)

Tu sais bien que la satisfaction des produits Apple tient surtout à un public de fanboy (mon Mac est génial parce qu'il est fin, il est joli, y a une pomme dessus, y a des émojis dans la touchbar (petit cri de jouissance) ... etc ... bref on dirait des blondes devant un micro ... ça va pas vraiment plus loin), et quand tu as mis 4000 euros dans une machine avec une config décente, tu viens pas dire que tu t'es fais .... par la pomme ... Plus l'escroquerie est grosse, moins les gens veulent le reconnaitre ... c'est humain.

Je l'ai testé en Apple Store : hé bien ça n'a rien de vraiment plus que le mien à part des tonnes de contraintes. Et le clavier est pourri. C'est du flan ces machines, du flan !!! On s'est déjà tapé 5 ans de Hollande, c'est pas pour récidiver avec ça !


----------



## Alino06 (16 Janvier 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Tu sais bien que la satisfaction des produits Apple tient surtout à un public de fanboy (mon Mac est génial parce qu'il est fin, il est joli, y a des émojis dans la touchbar ... gnagnagna ... bref on dirait des blondes devant un micro ... ça va pas vraiment plus loin), et quand tu as mis 4000 euros dans une machine avec une config décente, tu viens pas dire que tu t'es fais .... par la pomme ... Plus l'escroquerie est grosse, moins les gens veulent le reconnaitre ... c'est humain.
> 
> Je l'ai testé en Apple Store : hé bien ça n'a rien de plus que le mien à part des tonnes de contraintes. C'est du flan ces machines, du flan !!!



Heu t'es gentil, certains sont autant "pro" que tu ne peux l'être, et les avis sont suffisamment étayés pour ne pas avoir dire que "ça ne va pas plus loin" 
Moi cette machine je ne l'ai pas, j'ai comme toi pu la voir, mais pas assez pour la juger, je bosse avec un modèle 2015 qui m'apporte satisfaction


----------



## peyret (16 Janvier 2017)

melaure a dit:


> bref on dirait des blondes devant un micro ...


----------



## melaure (16 Janvier 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Moi cette machine je ne l'ai pas, j'ai comme toi pu la voir, mais pas assez pour la juger, je bosse avec un modèle 2015 qui m'apporte satisfaction



Et moi je suis "coinçé" à vie avec mon 2012 qui n'a pas de successeur ... enfin chez Apple.

Bon j'ai réagi un peu à chaud, mais je n'aime pas ces machines qui sont plus des produits de mode que des produits informatiques. Et la mode j'en ai rien à cirer. Plus futile que ça tu meurs


----------



## jmtweb (16 Janvier 2017)

_"Merci pour ta réponse. Après comme ton smartphone est sûrement sous Android (ou Windows phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) je ne sais pas si on peut vraiment comparer, Apple optimisant assez bien son iOS"_ me répondit récemment un internaute.

Le sujet du fil évoquant des problèmes de gestion de l'autonomie comporte pratiquement cent vingt pages web et le gars me fait la remarque suivante :  "Apple optimise assez bien son iOS".
A la lecture de son commentaire en guise de réponse, j'en ai eu le souffle coupé. Tandis que je devais redémarrer régulièrement mon iphone de l'époque (Idem pour mon enfant qui possédait un iphone plus récent) et que sous Android, je n'ai pas encore redémarré mon Mate 9 ne serait-ce qu'une seule fois depuis son acquisition, j'ai préféré abdiquer me disant que j'allais encore me faire bannir par le gardien du temple.

J'ignore d'où viennent ces idées reçues comme quoi IOS soi-disant ultra hyper méga optimisé serait capable de gérer une batterie *nettement sous dimensionnée* pour en faire un monstre d'autonomie. Victimes d'un étrange phénomène appelé plus communément "champs de distorsion", les fanboys & girls s'imaginent détenteur d'un objet magique défiant les lois physiques.
N'est-il pas salutaire de se fier aux faits, rien qu'aux faits, uniquement à ceux-ci ?

Quand des blagues du style "à quoi reconnaît-on un détenteur d'iphone ?" circulent un peu partout ou que les parodies pommées se développent sur le web et que les forums spécialisés du www démontrent de façon irréfutable un réel souci avec les produits du pommier, n'est-il pas sain de reconnaître qu'il y a anguille sous roche ? Que dis-je... baleine sous gravillon ?
Briser le thermomètre comme vient de le faire la pomme en supprimant l'indicateur d'autonomie sur son macbook kleenex n'éradiquera pas la fièvre.


----------



## Alino06 (16 Janvier 2017)

Tu fatigues, tu ne fais que troller ...


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2017)

J'ai toujours été agacé par l'autonomie de mes iPhones (1ère génération, 3GS, 4, 4S, 5C, 5S) : certains étaient neufs, d'autres d'occasion. Dans tous les cas c'étaient très moyen (doux euphémisme). Côté Android, parallèlement, ce n'était pas extramidable mais mieux (on tient 24h si on est sage).

Du moins, jusqu'à l'iPhone SE, que j'ai acheté neuf en octobre. Il me tient le week-end sans problème et, en semaine, une journée et demie. Mon S7, à côté, avec un peu moins d'activité, tient la journée mais guère plus [le plus costaud est sans contestation mon Redmi 3S]. Précisons que j'ai des activités similaires sur les deux téléphones : mêmes applications, simplement un peu moins d'usage sur le S7. Le S7 a simplement un peu plus de messagerie à traiter.

De fait, mieux vaut préciser de quel appareil on parle (je ne sais vraiment pas comment se comportent les 6/6S/7 dans la réalité).

Quant à l'optimisation, à mon avis Apple surjoue un peu ce point-là, c'est bien naturel. Mais je ne peux pas non plus contester qu'avec moins de RAM, mon SE (2 GB) est largement aussi fluide dans son utilisation que le S7 (2 GB).


----------



## HDDD (16 Janvier 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Mouais, je pourrais te trouver "des tonnes" de témoignages disant l'inverse
> Qu'Apple pratique à outrance la trop grande "fermeture de son matériel, ok, que la politique tarifaire n'ait ni queue ni tête, ok, un problème de gamme ok
> 
> Mais que le matos ne soit pas de qualité (sauf 1ère série mais comme TOUJOURS ou presque avec Apple), que le software soit tiré vers le bas (On est à peu près tous d'accord pour dire que Sierra est peut être la meilleure mouture d' OSX depuis Snow Léopard), pas d'accord avec toi
> ...




Je me suis peut être mal exprimé concernant l'OS. Je ne voulais pas dire qu'il était pourri (sinon j'aurais pas d'hackintosh) mais il accuse de sérieux retard aujourd'hui. Un bête exemple, Windows 10 démarre à froid en moins de 5 secondes sur SSD, il a été ultra optimisé pour ce support de stockage. Rien du côté de macOS.


----------



## HDDD (16 Janvier 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Ok mais actuellement, sur quel sujet ?
> 
> Parce que toi ce qui te gêne, c'est pas vraiment la qualité du matos mais la direction prise par Apple (fermeture du matériel, abandon du secteur pro etc.), mais c'est pas le sujet du post auquel je répond (qui lui parle d'une baisse qualitative du matériel et du software)




C'est le cas, la qualité des produits ont chutés depuis la venu de Cook.

- ordinateurs dépassés dû aux renouvellement extrêmement long (mais le prix bouge pas évidemment...)
- ordinateurs dépassés MEME lorsqu'il a une nouvelle gamme
- carte graphique iris (je veux bien pour les Macbook Air à 999€, mais pour le Macbook "Pro" à 2000€ c'est juste à pleurer de rire)
- choix stratégiques désastreux (suppression de la prise jack qui est encore massivement utilisée, virement des ports standards pour les remplacer par QUE de l'USB-C qui est encore très loin d'être implantés)
- qualité de finition exécrable (noir de Jais ultra fragile, qui est selon moi un projet non fini et baclé, balancé à la gueule du client avec le sourire. Total manque de respect)
- fiabilité des ordi merdiques (cf: le Mac Pro 2013)
- ordinateurs déséquilibrés (iMac 5K: carte graphique sous-dimensionnées pour l'écran qui fait lagué le pc juste avec les animations de l'OS. Un tel niveau d'amateurisme n'a jamais été vu dans l'industrie)

Bref, j'ai sans doute oublié des trucs, mais ce que je peux dire c'est qu'Apple ne fait plus rien de bons. Et ce qui est encore plus marrant c'est qu'elle OSE encore AUGMENTER ses prix!


----------



## Alino06 (16 Janvier 2017)

HDDD a dit:


> Je me suis peut être mal exprimé concernant l'OS. Je ne voulais pas dire qu'il était pourri (sinon j'aurais pas d'hackintosh) mais il accuse de sérieux retard aujourd'hui. Un bête exemple, Windows 10 démarre à froid en moins de 5 secondes sur SSD, il a été ultra optimisé pour ce support de stockage. Rien du côté de macOS.



Ben c'est à peu près que prend le temps pour mon macOS pour démarrer sur mon MBPr 2015 ...
Et comme je n'utilise pas de hackintosh, je ne sais pas si le problème ne viendra pas plutôt de là ...


----------



## Alino06 (16 Janvier 2017)

HDDD a dit:


> - ordinateurs dépassés dû aux renouvellement extrêmement long (mais le prix bouge pas évidemment...)



On est d'accord



HDDD a dit:


> - ordinateurs dépassés MEME lorsqu'il a une nouvelle gamme



Ca dépend, c'est un constat un peu expéditif que tu fais ...



HDDD a dit:


> - carte graphique iris (je veux bien pour les Macbook Air à 999€, mais pour le Macbook "Pro" à 2000€ c'est juste à pleurer de rire)



Complètement d'accord, c'est à mon sens là le gros souci, le prix par rapport à ce qui est proposé




HDDD a dit:


> - choix stratégiques désastreux (suppression de la prise jack qui est encore massivement utilisée, virement des ports standards pour les remplacer par QUE de l'USB-C qui est encore très loin d'être implantés)



Tu mélanges un peu tout, mais Apple a toujours fait ça, je me souviens début 2000 quand Apple a supprimé un lecteur très utilisé, pour mettre un connecteur que personne ne connaissait, tous les pros (dont mon secteur) ont gueulé

C'était le lecteur de disquette, qui fut remplacé par un connecteur presque inconnu, l'USB



HDDD a dit:


> - qualité de finition exécrable (noir de Jais ultra fragile, qui est selon moi un projet non fini et baclé, balancé à la gueule du client avec le sourire. Total manque de respect)



Faux, la finition des machines Apple n'a jamais été aussi bonne, ne t'en déplaise.



HDDD a dit:


> - fiabilité des ordi merdiques (cf: le Mac Pro 2013)



L'industrialisation fait que tu ne peux pas avoir une fiabilité à 100%, la réalité de mon côté, c'est que toute mon agence tourne sur Mac et que les problèmes sur les machines sont rarissimes, ce qui n'était pas le cas (lointain certes) quand nous avions des PC



HDDD a dit:


> - ordinateurs déséquilibrés (iMac 5K: carte graphique sous-dimensionnées pour l'écran qui fait lagué le pc juste avec les animations de l'OS. Un tel niveau d'amateurisme n'a jamais été vu dans l'industrie)



Malheureusement je te rejoins ... Tu peux aussi rajouter l'iMac avec un DD 5400 tours en 2016, c'est de la pingrerie mal placée et c'est pour moi le principal reproche que je fais à Apple



HDDD a dit:


> Bref, j'ai sans doute oublié des trucs, mais ce que je peux dire c'est qu'Apple ne fait plus rien de bons. Et ce qui est encore plus marrant c'est qu'elle OSE encore AUGMENTER ses prix!



Personne n'est parfait, ni toi, ni Apple, ni Cook (peut être moi et encore ...)


----------



## jmtweb (18 Janvier 2017)

"TOUTES CES OPTIONS QUE L'ON DOIT DÉSACTIVER MÊME SI ON N'AS PAS BESOIN DE TOUT"


Ce possesseur d'objet "amazing" a fait cette remarque qui peut sembler anodine au demeurant mais qui en dit long sur la politique pommée. Notre bon, brave et honnête pommé se rend compte mais un peu tard que la pièce maîtresse d'un objet nomade est la batterie.

Notre victime a cédé aux chants des sirènes du marketing pommé. Les raisons de se faire plaisir et de faire chauffer la carte de crédit sont multiples et savamment orchestrées par la pomme. Qui d'entre nous n'a pas succombé une fois dans sa vie à l'envie de se faire plaisir ?
Le bel objet (reconnaissance sociale), un processeur puissant (number one chez Antutu), le fait de se sentir en confiance (cadre policé) et le sentiment de ne pas se faire avoir après coup (promesse d'un SAV optimisé) boostent l'envie de consommer.

Une fois dépackagingué le joyau (coût exorbitant du consommable), il reste à appuyer sur le bouton. Le mode d'emploi est rarement lu. D'ailleurs, comment le serait-il vu la taille minuscule de la police... Est-ce déjà un signe annonçant les prémisses d'une première dérive ? Les fanboys & girls inventifs me rétorqueront qu'il s'agit d'une démarche écologique.

De nombreuses propositions défilent sur l'écran mais déjà la batterie montre de sérieux signes de faiblesse.
Qu'à cela ne tienne, en deux temps trois mouvements, le chargeur fait sa première excursion au pays des électrons. Il s'ensuivra un pèlerinage à n'en plus finir.

Une batterie sous dimensionnée nécessite des intervalles de charges écourtés et donc une espérance de vie faible.
Ce mal chronique touchant en majorité les produits pommés génère un trouble chez l'utilisateur.
Confronté à une offre pléthorique d'items à paramétrer, il se voit confronté à un cruel dilemme.

Soit il joue la carte "open bar" pour profiter pleinement de la gadgétisation à outrance de son joujou et se retrouve très vite acculé.
Soit il shunte désespérément les différents paramètres pour éviter de zieuter en permanence le petit pictogramme symbolisant la batterie.

Ne voyons-nous pas régulièrement des tas de salariés malchanceux faire la chasse aux prises de courant ?
Je croyais initialement qu'ils s'agissaient de gens pingres ou appauvris souhaitant profiter, hors du lieu d'habitation, de recharges gratuites. J’ai cru ensuite qu’ils étaient victimes d’une pokémonite aigüe et c’est récemment que j’ai compris qu'ils étaient devenus les victimes consentantes d'un mal insidieux appelé plus communément ; obsolescence programmée.


----------



## Alino06 (18 Janvier 2017)

Honnêtement, fais toi soigner.


----------



## bompi (18 Janvier 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Honnêtement, fais toi soigner.


Je ne suis pas toujours d'accord avec toi, mais, je dois reconnaître que c'en devient inquiétant, en effet. 

Le fait est qu'Apple m'agace (marketing) ou me déçoit (coût en général, rapport matériel/coût) assez souvent, et ce n'est pas nouveau.
Mais pour autant je ne saisis pas bien l'intérêt de ce genre de diatribe outrancière. Encore moins ici : dire à 99% des membres de ce site que ce sont des nigauds (au mieux), voire des crétins incurables, ce n'est pas vraiment d'une grande pertinence.

J'en reviens à l'hypothèse du troll, ou du besoin incontrôlable de se sentir supérieur à la masse grouillante des imbéciles (dans laquelle je suis bien forcé de me reconnaître, aïe !).

Conclusion logique : comme ma patience connaît des limites très courtes (_nobody's perfect_, hein ?) je dis pour la dernière fois :

chacun peut dauber sur Apple et dire ce qui l'énerve dans les différents aspects de sa politique, sans pour autant que ça tourne à l'obsession (il y a des endroits où ça se soigne, mais ce n'est pas ici) : aucun problème ;

cependant, le premier/la première que je prends à traiter les autres (clients ou utilisateurs) de quelque substantif méprisant, ira prendre le frais quelque temps et exprimer son mépris ailleurs qu'ici.


----------



## dragao13 (18 Janvier 2017)

Je suis un client d'  et je suis un gros con ... je vais me prendre un carton rouge du coup... hein @bompi ? [emoji29]


----------



## dragao13 (18 Janvier 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Honnêtement, fais toi soigner.



Incurable d'après moi ! 

Tous ces avis sont parfois intéressants mais si on prend juste un peu de distance ... on se rendra vite compte que ce qu'est aujourd'hui  est ce qu'il a toujours été !

Comme on s'est habitué à une qualité supérieure à ce qu'on avait connu sous Windows avec Microsoft ... on a tendance à exiger le max sans nuances et sans objectivité !


----------



## bompi (18 Janvier 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Je suis un client d'  et je suis un gros con ... je vais me prendre un carton rouge du coup... hein @bompi ? [emoji29]


Tu me tentes, Démon ?

Mais non : je ne vais quand même pas punir un masochiste, je ne lui ferai pas ce plaisir.


----------



## dragao13 (19 Janvier 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Tu me tentes, Démon ?
> 
> Mais non : je ne vais quand même pas punir un masochiste, je ne lui ferai pas ce plaisir.


Tu manques de sadisme, cher ami !!!


----------



## RobinL (19 Janvier 2017)

jmtweb a dit:


> "TOUTES CES OPTIONS QUE L'ON DOIT DÉSACTIVER MÊME SI ON N'AS PAS BESOIN DE TOUT"
> 
> 
> Ce possesseur d'objet "amazing" a fait cette remarque qui peut sembler anodine au demeurant mais qui en dit long sur la politique pommée. Notre bon, brave et honnête pommé se rend compte mais un peu tard que la pièce maîtresse d'un objet nomade est la batterie.
> ...



Merci de m'aider à réaliser que je suis totalement écervelé, naïf et un brin masochiste si je continue à utiliser un iPhone et si, crime ultime, je le renouvelle assez régulièrement (tous les deux ans). On peut simplement ne pas avoir une utilisation ultra-poussée de son téléphone et donc se content d'apprécier, chez Apple, la simplicité, l'habitude, l'iOS et le catalogue d'applications.

Qui plus est, à titre professionnel, j'utilise un Galaxy S6 qui m'offre un bon moyen de comparaison. Bien que je lui reconnaisse de nombreuses qualités, il n'arrive en rien, à mes yeux (ce qui n'en fait pas une généralité mais bien un avis subjectif), à la cheville de mon iPhone.



bompi a dit:


> Mais pour autant je ne saisis pas bien l'intérêt de ce genre de diatribe outrancière. Encore moins ici : dire à 99% des membres de ce site que ce sont des nigauds (au mieux), voire des crétins incurables, ce n'est pas vraiment d'une grande pertinence.



@Alino06 a peut-être répondu trop "violemment" mais les propos de @jmtweb sont bien plus insultants.


----------



## jmtweb (19 Janvier 2017)

RobinL a dit:


> Merci de m'aider à réaliser que je suis totalement écervelé, naïf et un brin masochiste si je continue à utiliser un iPhone et si, crime ultime, je le renouvelle assez régulièrement (tous les deux ans). On peut simplement ne pas avoir une utilisation ultra-poussée de son téléphone et donc se content d'apprécier, chez Apple, la simplicité, l'habitude, l'iOS et le catalogue d'applications.
> 
> Qui plus est, à titre professionnel, j'utilise un Galaxy S6 qui m'offre un bon moyen de comparaison. Bien que je lui reconnaisse de nombreuses qualités, il n'arrive en rien, à mes yeux (ce qui n'en fait pas une généralité mais bien un avis subjectif), à la cheville de mon iPhone.
> 
> ...


----------



## jmtweb (19 Janvier 2017)

Bonsoir,
C'était juste un mélange de poil à gratter et d'humour, rien de méprisant.
Je me reconnais également dans ce portrait sarcastique à prendre au second degré.
C'est raté, je m'arrête-là. Si j'ai offensé l'un d'entre-vous : mea culpa.


----------



## RobinL (19 Janvier 2017)

Excuses (pas forcément nécessaires mais toujours bonnes pour l'ego ) évidemment acceptées !

Ce qui me "dérange" avec le sarcasme c'est qu'on s'arrête souvent sur le ton qui est, selon qu'on partage le point de vue ou non, irritant ou drôle et on oublie les arguments qui peuvent être très pertinents. Et, d'ailleurs, dans le fond, nos avis ne sont pas totalement différents : je suis dépité de voir qu'Apple peut proposer des Macbooks avec une autonomie monstrueuse et des iPhones nous obligeant à vivre le chargeur à la main.


----------



## dragao13 (19 Janvier 2017)

RobinL a dit:


> Ce qui me "dérange" avec le sarcasme c'est qu'on s'arrête souvent sur le ton qui est, selon qu'on partage le point de vue ou non, irritant ou drôle et on oublie les arguments qui peuvent être très pertinents.


Moi ... ce qui aurait plutot tendance à me déranger, c'est cette génération vegan...gluten...fitness qui a remplacé la sex...drug& rocknroll qui n'a aucun sens du second degré et qui nous gerbe une sensibilité de pucelle à la moindre écartade !!!
Mais bon ... je m'éloigne du sujet ... mea culpa (encore une daube à la mode !!!)


----------



## dragao13 (19 Janvier 2017)

RobinL a dit:


> je suis dépité de voir qu'Apple peut proposer des Macbooks avec une autonomie monstrueuse et des iPhones nous obligeant à vivre le chargeur à la main.



La course à la finesse, mon vieux !!!
J'en suis même à me demander si les ingénieurs d'  n'ont pas pris le pari, que l' iPhone devra finir par pouvoir se ranger dans la raie des fesses d'une brésilienne de Copacabana !!!
Je pense que c'est l'objectif inavoué d'  !!! 
Mais bon, je suis trop visionnaire ... la masse bêlante n'est pas encore prête à entendre ça !!!


----------



## bompi (20 Janvier 2017)

Il y a eu un jour (mais il me faudrait chercher...) un article sur cette question spécifique de la finesse. Force est de constater que sur nombre des objets techniques qui nous environnent, les évolutions ont porté notamment sur leur finesse, leur poids et, pour certains, leur capacité (ou le ratio encombrement/capacité). Il semble que Apple suive cette logique pour l'iPhone aussi, mais en mettant le curseur trop sur la finesse.
Je me répète (l'âge, peut-être), mais l'iPhone SE, avec une batterie assez modeste, est vraiment à part sur cette question dans la ligne des iPhone.


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Janvier 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Tu sais bien que la satisfaction des produits Apple tient surtout à un public de fanboy patati, patata...



Non, moi je ne sais pas.
Mais je sais que ce discours  aussi récurrent que stupide m'agace.
Tu as besoin de déconsidérer les choix et les valeurs des autres pour te rassurer par rapport aux tiens, c'est récurrent dans les news. Moi, ça m'interpèlerai, mais si tu es heureux comme, ça, après tout... Mais peut-être que tu pourrais nous faire moins partager ton bonheur et ta condescendance ?



> On s'est déjà tapé 5 ans de Hollande, c'est pas pour récidiver avec ça !


Sans voix face au rapport évident entre ces choses.


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Janvier 2017)

HDDD a dit:


> Je me suis peut être mal exprimé concernant l'OS. Je ne voulais pas dire qu'il était pourri (sinon j'aurais pas d'hackintosh) mais il accuse de sérieux retard aujourd'hui. Un bête exemple, Windows 10 démarre à froid en moins de 5 secondes sur SSD, il a été ultra optimisé pour ce support de stockage. Rien du côté de macOS.



Ou l'art d'affirmer n'importe quoi avec le principe du plus c'est gros, plus ça passe.
MacOS st ultra optimisé pour les SSD, et pour certains un peu trop, même, avec des performances sui s'effondrent sur HDD de façon parfois problématique.
MacOS X n'a surtout pas été optimisé pour les hackintoshs.
Ça t'étonne ?


----------



## melaure (20 Janvier 2017)

Oui et sur mon MBP 2012 OS X boote aussi en 5s sur SSD. Je ne vois pas pourquoi ce serait plus lent sur des Macs plus récents ...



Bigdidou a dit:


> Mais peut-être que tu pourrais nous faire moins partager ton bonheur et ta condescendance ?


Le "bonheur" c'est fini avec Apple. En dehors d'OS X, c'est du pipo justement pour cette nouvelle génération qui a juste du produit Apple pour se la jouer. Cela t'agace (pourtant tu ne devrais pas en faire parti ...), mais avec le recul que j'ai, c'est gros comme une maison quand on regarde bien ... Et aucune condescendance, juste 35 ans d'expérience avec les produits pommés, et je vois bien les différentes générations d'Apple User qui se sont succédées ... on est loin du top ...


----------



## Alino06 (20 Janvier 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Oui et sur mon MBP 2012 OS X boote aussi en 5s sur SSD. Je ne vois pas pourquoi ce serait plus lent sur des Macs plus récents ...



Ce n'est pas plus lent, c'est juste qu'il s'est monté un "Hackintosh" et qu'il se demande pourquoi macOS n'est pas bien optimisé dessus.
Qu'il achète un Mac, un vrai et qu'il compare.


----------



## melaure (20 Janvier 2017)

Ou alors il a juste mal configuré un truc. Il n'y a pas de raison qu'un hack fonctionne moins bien qu'un mac officiel, je dirais même qu'il y a plein de raisons pour qu'un hack soit plus pêchu


----------



## bompi (20 Janvier 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas plus lent, c'est juste qu'il s'est monté un "Hackintosh" et qu'il se demande pourquoi macOS n'est pas bien optimisé dessus.
> Qu'il achète un Mac, un vrai et qu'il compare.


Comme quoi, c'est pas si mal, un Mac...


----------



## Alino06 (20 Janvier 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Ou alors il a juste mal configuré un truc. Il n'y a pas de raison qu'un hack fonctionne moins bien qu'un mac officiel, je dirais même qu'il y a plein de raisons pour qu'un hack soit plus pêchu



Si, il a justement toutes les raisons de moins bien fonctionner qu'un Mac, l'OS n'est pas forcément optimisé pour le matos qu'il aura mis dessus.
Si Apple a une seule force, elle est là, l'optimisation du soft avec le hard, c'est aussi pour ça qu'un iPhone n'a pas besoin de 12 coeurs et 32 Giga de RAM pour fonctionner plus rapidement qu'un autre téléphone.
C'est aussi pour ça que la course à la fiche technique n'est pas forcément pertinente


----------



## melaure (20 Janvier 2017)

C'est bien de croire qu'Apple optimise encore quoi que ce soit quand on voit les OS bugué à mort qui sortent chaque année ...

Maitenant, un OS ne devient fiable qu'une fois son successeur sorti ...


----------



## Alino06 (20 Janvier 2017)

melaure a dit:


> C'est bien de croire qu'Apple optimise encore quoi que ce soit quand on voit les OS bugué à mort qui sortent chaque année ...
> 
> Maitenant, un OS ne devient fiable qu'une fois son successeur sorti ...



Sierra est fiable
iOS 10 aussi

Je sais pas en quelle année tu vis, mais pour nous, au niveau OS c'est plutôt cool cette année Apple


----------



## melaure (20 Janvier 2017)

On se demande d'où viennent tous ces articles et problème sur le forum. Mais bon la politique de l'autruche. Perso je reste un OS derrière, plus aucune confiance sur les sorties annuelles.


----------



## HDDD (20 Janvier 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Ben c'est à peu près que prend le temps pour mon macOS pour démarrer sur mon MBPr 2015 ...



Bah étant donné que le Macbook Pro 15" possède un SSD PCI à plus de 2Go/S, le comparaison ne tient pas.
A support égale (un SSD 2,5" Sata III Crucial 480Go) macOS se fait littéralement exploser en temps de boot comparé à Windows 10 (6X plus rapide pour être précis)



Alino06 a dit:


> Et comme je n'utilise pas de hackintosh, je ne sais pas si le problème ne viendra pas plutôt de là ...



Absolument pas, bien au contraire, mon hackintosh pulvérise mon ancien iMac 27" (cassé) et mon Macbook Pro 2010 sur macOS en temps de boot avec le même SSD.
Partant de ce constat, on peut conclure que macOS accuse un sérieux retard en terme d'opti comparé à Windows 10, qui lui est peaufiné à chaque MAJ. D'ailleurs Microsoft a eu la magnifique idée de garder le même système mais de l'upgrade avec des MAJ au fur et a mesure de temps "sans date précise" (ce qui donne de la flexibilité aux dev) au lieu de nous les briser avec un "nouveau" système buggé (qui jette les anciens modèles de Mac à la trappe au passage) et qui n'apporte rien, et ce chaque année comme le fait Apple...


----------



## HDDD (20 Janvier 2017)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ou l'art d'affirmer n'importe quoi avec le principe du plus c'est gros, plus ça passe.
> MacOS st ultra optimisé pour les SSD, et pour certains un peu trop, même, avec des performances sui s'effondrent sur HDD de façon parfois problématique.
> MacOS X n'a surtout pas été optimisé pour les hackintoshs.
> Ça t'étonne ?




je viens de briser ton argument dans mon précédant post.

merci au revoir


----------



## melaure (20 Janvier 2017)

HDDD a dit:


> Bah étant donné que le Macbook Pro 15" possède un SSD PCI à plus de 2Go/S, le comparaison ne tient pas.
> A support égale (un SSD 2,5" Sata III Crucial 480Go) macOS se fait littéralement exploser en temps de boot comparé à Windows 10 (6X plus rapide pour être précis)



Ça parait énorme. Mon MBP 2012 avec son M500/960 (SATA III) boote très vite et pourtant mon SSD a déjà plus de 3 ans ! J'aimerais bien comparer cote à cote ...


----------



## bompi (20 Janvier 2017)

Le temps de boot m'a toujours paru relativement peu intéressant : d'accord pour qu'il ne dure pas 10 minutes (ah ! les joies de Win7 au bureau...) mais, d'un autre côté, vu que je ne redémarre que très rarement mes systèmes, que cela prenne 15 ou 30 secondes pour démarrer alors que les systèmes sont actifs un mois ou deux, c'est _peanuts_.

Pourquoi ne pas utiliser la veille prolongée, qui ne consomme rien ? Mystère.


----------



## jmtweb (20 Janvier 2017)

"Un mac n'est pas si mal"... Hum...
A ce prix, ils pourraient installer une carte graphique digne de ce nom.
Il y a toujours un truc qui cloche.

Le hack, pourquoi pas si je trouve quelqu'un pour me monter une bête de course.

Chez la pomme, je n'aime qu'un seul soft, final cut en l'occurrence et c'est la raison pour laquelle je suis prêt à tenter l'aventure.

Je monte pas mal de vidéos et c'est fastidieux de se remettre à bosser sur un autre logiciel.

J'ai connu cet écueil avec photoshop.
Quand adobe a imposé l'abonnement,
j'ai laissé tombé et c'est dur d'abandonner un programme utilisé depuis maintes années.


----------



## bompi (21 Janvier 2017)

Si je mets de côté la question du coût du logiciel (rachat de licence pour une autre plate-forme ou achat d'un nouveau), changer de logiciel de temps en temps ne fait pas de mal ; et c'est plutôt une bonne pratique de ne pas trop dépendre d'un seul fournisseur.

Et, dans le cas où les logiciels existent sur les deux plates-formes, je ne vois vraiment pas ce qui peut retenir un utilisateur sur macOS (surtout un qui se plaint tout le temps). Au bureau, cela m'amuse pas mal de voir des gens _exiger_ un Mac pour utiliser la Creative Suite alors qu'elle fonctionne tout aussi bien sur PC (ou mieux, si on considère que pour le même prix qu'un iMac on trouve des PC plutôt décents). Le seul cas qui me paraît indubitablement justifier un Mac est qu'il faut bien en avoir _au moins un_ pour publier son application iOS.

Personnellement j'apprécie d'être sur Unix : or nous ne sommes pas si nombreux à aimer tâter du _shell _[à mon arrivée sur ce forum, je me faisais latter pour ne penser qu'aux solutions dans le _shell_ plutôt que l'interface graphique...]. Mais aller sur la messagerie ou le Web, envoyer des fichiers ou les éditer, faire de la bureautique, traiter ses photos, sa musique etc. tout ceci fonctionne parfaitement sur Windows. Alors pourquoi donc rester sur macOS ? En plus, W10 a un joli petit _bash_ intégré, ce qui était la seule chose qui lui manquait...

De fait, il me semble que, lorsqu'on trouve que la qualité baisse trop (pas terrible, la dernière mise à jour de mise à jour de El Capitan, n'est-il-pas ?), que le matériel ne vaut pas ce qu'il est vendu, on devrait à la prochaine occasion (renouvellement de machine ou (inclusif) de logiciels onéreux) passer à autre chose. Linux pour certains, Windows pour la plupart.


----------



## jmtweb (21 Janvier 2017)

Oui, je ne néglige pas non plus le switch vers MS.
J'attends la surface 5 pour voir...
La seule raison qui me ferait racheter un imac, c'est une machine puissante sans maillon faible. Marre des CG sous dimensionées...

Autant je comprenais l'an passé pour ne pas faire de l'ombre au mac pro, autant cette année, ce n'est plus justifié, le mac pro n'étant plus à l'ordre du jour.

J'attends un an ou deux pour renouveller la machine en fonction des futurs produits.


----------



## Alino06 (21 Janvier 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Si je mets de côté la question du coût du logiciel (rachat de licence pour une autre plate-forme ou achat d'un nouveau), changer de logiciel de temps en temps ne fait pas de mal ; et c'est plutôt une bonne pratique de ne pas trop dépendre d'un seul fournisseur.
> 
> Et, dans le cas où les logiciels existent sur les deux plates-formes, je ne vois vraiment pas ce qui peut retenir un utilisateur sur macOS (surtout un qui se plaint tout le temps). Au bureau, cela m'amuse pas mal de voir des gens _exiger_ un Mac pour utiliser la Creative Suite alors qu'elle fonctionne tout aussi bien sur PC (ou mieux, si on considère que pour le même prix qu'un iMac on trouve des PC plutôt décents). Le seul cas qui me paraît indubitablement justifier un Mac est qu'il faut bien en avoir _au moins un_ pour publier son application iOS.
> 
> ...



Le bon sens.


----------



## MoOx (31 Janvier 2017)

Moi en temps que développeur, passer sous MS c'est pour l'instant plus que mort. Tant que j'ai pas un vrai shell sans...

Du coup j'ai quand même pris un MacBook Pro 15" (à fond) et je suis assez déçu de la batterie (bien que très content de plein d'autres trucs).

Comme il a été dit aussi iTunes est une horreur. Mais bon on à quoi en face de bien intégré avec tous nos matos / OS?


----------



## bompi (31 Janvier 2017)

iTunes, c'est pas terrible mais je n'ai rien de vu de meilleur ailleurs, effectivement.

Note que, pour le _shell_, Microsoft a inclus _bash_ dans Windows 10 

[Tu as besoin de quoi pour développer ?]


----------



## MoOx (1 Février 2017)

[Un vrai terminal avec des commandes unix, nodejs, xcode (pour dev iOS avec react-native). Pas mal d'outils que j'utilise (dont nodejs) fonctionnent sous Windows mais y'a toujours une tonne de bug et le support vient toujours en 2e voir 3e temps...)]


----------



## bompi (1 Février 2017)

["Un vrai Terminal", c'est théoriquement ce que le travail conjugué de Microsoft et de Canonical doit offrir. Je ne l'ai pas encore testé (je n'ai pas encore W10 au bureau et rechigne un peu à l'installer à la maison...) mais avec _bash_ c'est l'ensemble des commandes en mode texte qui vient. Une sorte de mini-Linux sans la partie graphique, la partie X11/Wayland n'étant pas encore prête.
Pour l'instant, au bureau, j'ai Cygwin, avec tous ses défauts (les I/O sont problématiques) et toutes ses qualités (j'ai beaucoup de choses sous la main). Du coup j'ai sur le même système des versions Windows et Cygwin/UN*X de R, Python (2.7/3.6), Perl, QT, Ruby etc. Pour LaTeX, je n'ai conservé que MikTeX, la version pour Windows, qui fonctionne parfaitement bien.
Sinon, tu prends un Linux et puis voilà ! Ou FreeBSD mais c'est encore plus délicat d'avoir des pilotes, malheureusement (et pourtant, *BSD, c'est bien !)
Je pense que le plus complet est d'avoir W10 et Linux en dual boot avec VMWare dans chacun pour démarrer l'autre système : j'ai fait ça pendant longtemps (en 2000, déjà), c'est très souple et ça répond à presque toutes les situations, je dirais.
Un blog parmi tant d'autres sur ce genre de sujet (choisir autre chose que macOS).]


----------



## melaure (1 Février 2017)

Oui enfin le bash n'est qu'une "application" dans Windows, comme Cygwin. Le jour ou Windows passe sur un noyau Unix, là ce sera autre-chose. Perso ce serait la fête et la vraie occasion de quitter le matos de la pomme ... enfin à titre personnel, car en pro je suis dans le monde Unix (surtout AIX et architecture Power, vous savez le truc qui fume le x86  ).

Mais bon je rêve ...


----------



## bompi (1 Février 2017)

[Tu es un comique. 
 Des UNIX sur x86 ce n'est pas ça qui manque ! Et, d'autre part,  pour 99,999% des utilisations que l'on en a à titre privé, W10 convient parfaitement.

Si *vraiment* tu voulais quitter le monde Apple, tu n'aurais pas besoin d'attendre que W10 change de noyau (une absurdité ; une chose dont on peut être certain qu'elle n'arrivera jamais : c'est facile de prétendre attendre qu'elle survienne) ; ou alors, si le noyau fait tout, tu utiliserais une bonne distribution Linux ou quelque avatar de *BSD(FreeBSD, TrueOS, OpenBSD etc.)

Reste que le _bash_ de W10 semble s'approcher d'assez près de ce que l'on peut faire sur Ubuntu ; il y a évidemment une translation des appels systèmes vers le noyau de NT mais bon, pour faire du développement simple c'est sans doute suffisant et beaucoup plus performant que Cygwin. 
Cela va sans doute me décider à dépenser quelques euros pour acheter W10.

Je passe sur la guéguerre Power8/x86, qui plaît tant à certains mais n'intéresse pas le grand public.

Bon, je contribue à un hors-sujet : je m'en dégage (on peut continuer dans un autre fil si vous voulez)]


----------



## melaure (1 Février 2017)

bompi a dit:


> [tu utiliserais une bonne distribution Linux ou quelque avatar de *BSD(FreeBSD, TrueOS, OpenBSD etc.)



J'administre déjà une cinquantaine de serveurs RedHat/CentOS en plus de mes AIX (et du Solaris qu'on a tué l'an dernier  ), au boulot, ça va, et j'en suis satisfait. Mais là on parle de poste utilisateur, et avec la logithèque du monde Linux, ça ne le fait pas ...

Mais tu as raison, revenons au sujet, et parlons des meilleurs Macs qui sans contestation possible le MacBook Pro mid-2012 et le PowerMac G4 MDD !!!


----------



## Alino06 (1 Février 2017)

Bompi a raison, aujourd'hui tu te plains alors qu'il serait très facile pour toi de migrer sur W10

Perso je viens de tester vraiment W10 pour la 1ère fois, sachant que ma dernière expérience avec Windows remonte à Vista ... (j'avais plutôt utilisé XP)
J'aime toujours pas, j'y suis vraiment réfractaire, je préfère mon macOS ...


----------



## David1er (1 Février 2017)

Bah oui le Switch est difficile dans les 2 sens d'ailleurs. Disons que les habitudes ont la vie dure. Je viens de Switcher sur mac c'est pas facile non plus. Apple pourrait faire des efforts de ce côté avec des tutos par exemple disant voilà comment vous faisiez sur pc et voilà comment vous allez le faire plus simplement sur mac.


----------



## melaure (2 Février 2017)

Le switch n'est pas difficile quand on utilise depuis toujours des tas d'OS en parallèle 

Et puis on a commencé comme ça. Au début j'avais du TRS-80, du Goupil 1,2,3, du TI-99/4A, du ZX81, du Spectrum, de l'Oric/Atmos, du MO5/TO7, de l'Apple II, du CPC 464/6128, de C64, de l'Amiga et je passais tout le temps de l'un à l'autre. Il y a quoi de difficile ?


----------



## bompi (2 Février 2017)

David1er a dit:


> Bah oui le Switch est difficile dans les 2 sens d'ailleurs. Disons que les habitudes ont la vie dure. Je viens de Switcher sur mac c'est pas facile non plus. Apple pourrait faire des efforts de ce côté avec des tutos par exemple disant voilà comment vous faisiez sur pc et voilà comment vous allez le faire plus simplement sur mac.


Il existe nombre de sites pour donner un coup de pouce dont un bien connu des francophones : macOS Facile.
Par ailleurs, l'aide de macOS (sur le Mac) est plutôt pas mal et il ne faut pas hésiter à l'utiliser.
Et n'oublions pas nos sympathiques forums


----------



## dragao13 (2 Février 2017)

Suffit d'utiliser 3 neurones et ça roule !


----------



## David1er (2 Février 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Le switch n'est pas difficile quand on utilise depuis toujours des tas d'OS en parallèle
> 
> Et puis on a commencé comme ça. Au début j'avais du TRS-80, du Goupil 1,2,3, du TI-99/4A, du ZX81, du Spectrum, de l'Oric/Atmos, du MO5/TO7, de l'Apple II, du CPC 464/6128, de C64, de l'Amiga et je passais tout le temps de l'un à l'autre. Il y a quoi de difficile ?



Ce qui est difficile c'est de changer 25 ans d'habitudes sur pc avec une pratique quotidienne des raccourcis et des astuces. Là je dois tout redécouvrir en ignorant tout de l'équivalent sur mac et sans aucun guide. D'autant que mon entreprise étant sur pc ma pratique du mac n'est pas quotidienne.


----------



## David1er (2 Février 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Il existe nombre de sites pour donner un coup de pouce dont un bien connu des francophones : macOS Facile.
> Par ailleurs, l'aide de macOS (sur le Mac) est plutôt pas mal et il ne faut pas hésiter à l'utiliser.
> Et n'oublions pas nos sympathiques forums



Merci je ne manquerais pas d'aller m'instruire sur ces sites qui ont l'air bien sympathiques.


----------



## David1er (3 Février 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Suffit d'utiliser 3 neurones et ça roule !



Je n'en ai qu'un :-/


----------



## dragao13 (3 Février 2017)

Ouais ... tu vas bientôt crever alors !


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Ouais ... tu vas bientôt crever alors !



Non non, ca suffit pour vivre. Ca suffit même pour devenir leader des écolos comme la précédente    

Bon en attendant , on attend la prochaine fournée de produits Apple, pour voir ce que le fanboy Apple va encore accepter sans lubrifiant


----------



## David1er (3 Février 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Ouais ... tu vas bientôt crever alors !



Étant donné cette répartie d'une grande finesse je me dois de reconnaître que tu dois avoir un sens de l'humour hors du commun...


----------



## dragao13 (3 Février 2017)

C'est comme les parachutes, quand t'en as pas : tu t'écrases !


----------



## David1er (4 Février 2017)

Tu as tout compris


----------



## dragao13 (4 Février 2017)

Comme d'hab !


----------



## Roi Des Hambourgeois (4 Février 2017)

Ce qui m'énerve avec Apple, ces temps-ci. C'est deux (2) choses:

1. Des développeurs de logiciels très gourmands ou de jeux vidéo qui évite les Macs parce que ces machines ne sont plus des Beasts Computers.

2. Les adaptateurs sur le MacBook Pro Touch Bar. J'ai vraiment hâte que le monde informatique utilise de plus en plus l'USB-C.

Ça m'énerve vraiment, même si, les Macs sont les meilleurs ordinateurs au monde, selon moi.


----------



## jmtweb (6 Février 2017)

bompi a dit:


> iTunes, c'est pas terrible mais je n'ai rien de vu de meilleur ailleurs, effectivement.
> 
> Note que, pour le _shell_, Microsoft a inclus _bash_ dans Windows 10
> 
> [Tu as besoin de quoi pour développer ?]



Tu n'as rien vu de meilleur ailleurs...
Euh... Accéder directement à l'arborescence n'est pas mieux selon toi ?
Je connecte mon Mate 9 à l'imac sous snow léopard et il est reconnu tout de suite. Je n'ai plus qu'à transférer directement par un simple copié collé soit dans le dossier ou le sous dossier de la mémoire interne soit dans la carte SD du Mate 9.
Avec un iphone, tu passes par itunes ou le cloud et sous snow léopard, les carottes sont cuites.
Ce système est précambrien.


----------



## jmtweb (6 Février 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Non non, ca suffit pour vivre. Ca suffit même pour devenir leader des écolos comme la précédente
> 
> Bon en attendant , on attend la prochaine fournée de produits Apple, pour voir ce que le fanboy Apple va encore accepter sans lubrifiant



Tu devrais ménager les susceptibilités.
Nous avons des âmes sensibles sur ce forum. ;-)


----------



## jmtweb (6 Février 2017)

David1er a dit:


> Ce qui est difficile c'est de changer 25 ans d'habitudes sur pc avec une pratique quotidienne des raccourcis et des astuces. Là je dois tout redécouvrir en ignorant tout de l'équivalent sur mac et sans aucun guide. D'autant que mon entreprise étant sur pc ma pratique du mac n'est pas quotidienne.



Tu n'auras jamais l'équivalent de la suite MS sous mac. Sous PC, c'est le top.


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2017)

jmtweb a dit:


> Tu n'auras jamais l'équivalent de la suite MS sous mac. Sous PC, c'est le top.



Combien de % d'Office utilise réellement un employé. Souvent la version Mac est largement suffisante


----------



## bompi (6 Février 2017)

jmtweb a dit:


> Tu n'as rien vu de meilleur ailleurs...
> Euh... Accéder directement à l'arborescence n'est pas mieux selon toi ?
> Je connecte mon Mate 9 à l'imac sous snow léopard et il est reconnu tout de suite. Je n'ai plus qu'à transférer directement par un simple copié collé soit dans le dossier ou le sous dossier de la mémoire interne soit dans la carte SD du Mate 9.
> Avec un iphone, tu passes par itunes ou le cloud et sous snow léopard, les carottes sont cuites.
> Ce système est précambrien.


J'ai, avec le temps, utilisé divers systèmes et méthodes pour m'occuper de ma bibliothèque musicale et pour l'instant il n'y a eu qu'iTunes qui me convienne vraiment, en dépit de ses lourdeurs, de ses bugs occasionnels.
Ce n'est pas tant pour le transfert des fichiers (qui peut être contrariant en raison de la mauvaise appréciation de l'espace disponible par exemple) que la tenue de la bibliothèque elle-même, avec le nombre d'écoutes de chaque morceau, les différentes dates (ajout/dernière écoute), surtout si je tiens compte du fait que j'ai un certain nombre d'appareils pour écouter de la musique (j'ai eu à peu près tous les iPods et j'en utilise encore plusieurs "simultanément"). À moins qu'on me montre un outil qui m'offre les mêmes fonctionnalités sans planter, je ne me vois pas changer.
Et quand j'utilise mes lecteurs "audiophiles" (c'est un peu bêta, comme dénomination, mais baste !) je suis un peu tristounet de ne pas incrémenter les écoutes etc.

À une époque, j'ai voulu constituer une bibliothèque avec un autre logiciel mais il ne tenait pas la charge (quelques milliers d'albums, soit à peu près dix fois plus de pistes à gérer) que, finalement, iTunes tient sans trop de problème sur mon vieux MBP 2008, après un petit passage difficile il y a deux-trois ans où une nouvelle version bien pénible avait été fournie.


----------



## bompi (6 Février 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Combien de % d'Office utilise réellement un employé. Souvent la version Mac est largement suffisante


D'autant qu'elle est quand même très complète (même si elle m'exaspère autant que sa cousine !)


----------



## dragao13 (6 Février 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Combien de % d'Office utilise réellement un employé. Souvent la version Mac est largement suffisante


Franchement au boulot ... Office est incontournable ... que ce soit avec iwork ou libreoffice, suffit de recevoir un fichier excel avec un truc à cocher dedans et ça marche plus !


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2017)

On compare bien la version Mac et PC d'Office ? Parce que perso j'ai rarement été gêné par les documents Office de mes clients avec mon Office 2011 Pro (que j'utilise aussi avec les services Office 365 de ma boite).


----------



## dragao13 (6 Février 2017)

J'au lu un peu vite ! 
Pareil ... pas encore connu de merdes avec la version Mac de 2011 ! 
Je ne passerais d'ailleurs sur la version 2016 qu'à partir de 2018 au plus tôt !


----------



## jmtweb (7 Février 2017)

melaure a dit:


> On compare bien la version Mac et PC d'Office ? Parce que perso j'ai rarement été gêné par les documents Office de mes clients avec mon Office 2011 Pro (que j'utilise aussi avec les services Office 365 de ma boite).



Je me suis mal exprimé. Je faisais allusion à Page, Numbers etc.
Pour les raccourcis, l'employé habitué à gérer office sous MS est déstabilisé quand il passe sous mac os.
Reste la solution d'office sous mac. J'ignore si les fichiers enregistrés sous mac os sont reconnus à *100 %* sous MS...


----------



## dragao13 (7 Février 2017)

Par expérience ... au bureau, les échanges faits avec eux, tous sur PC et moi sur Mac, n'a encore jamais posé de problèmes !

La suite d'  : pas utilisable dans ma profession ... pareil pour libreoffice.


----------



## thierry37 (7 Février 2017)

jmtweb a dit:


> Tu n'as rien vu de meilleur ailleurs...
> Euh... Accéder directement à l'arborescence n'est pas mieux selon toi ?
> .



C'est trop vrai. 
Mon père commence sur ipad. En récupérant le modèle 4 de ma mère qui est passée sur Air 2. 

Il le demande "comment copier les photos du PC vers l'iPad" 
Trop compliqué. J'ai abandonné. 
Vas-y lui expliquer iTunes et autre iCloud Drive.


----------



## thierry37 (7 Février 2017)

J'ai lu les 6 dernières pages. 
Je suis encore sur Mac pour l'OS. Et la finesse de mon MacBook Air. 

C'est con, mais j'aime la facilite d'utilisation, les coins actifs, l'apercu avec barre d'espace, les petits logiciels que j'utilise tous les jours (qui ont sûrement un équivalent Windows)

Mais ce qui le prend la tête c'est que je ne trouve plus rien qui pourrait me convenir en ce début 2017. 
MacBook Pro 2016 sans la touchbar. Mouais... mais trop cher. 

Comme le disait quelqu'un au dessus, MacOS me reviendrait super cher. 

À côté , j'ai un Hackintosh petit, silencieux, pas cher. 600€ avec SSDs, 16Go de RAM. Gros radiateur qui ne s'entend pas. Qui consomme 50W (70 max en pic)
Petite machine parfaite pour ma petite utilisation. 
Le jour où Apple fermera la possibilité en obligeant d'avoir un ARM dans l'ordinateur. Ce sera fini. 

Je bosse sur PC depuis plus de 15 ans. 
Toutes ces petites choses me manquent. 

Faudra que je vois sur Windows 10. Peut être qu'il y a une meilleure indexation et une vraie recherche instantanée comme Spotlight. Et autres. 


En fait, ce qui me prend le plus la tête chez Apple, c'est que je ne suis plus dans leur cible. Dommage pour moi. 
"À dégager. Y'a rien à voir !"


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2017)

Le passage sur ARM ne se fera pas en claquant des doigts. Je pense qu'on a encore le temps ...


----------



## huexley (7 Février 2017)

thierry37 a dit:


> Faudra que je vois sur Windows 10. Peut être qu'il y a une meilleure indexation et une vraie recherche instantanée comme Spotlight. Et autres.



La recherche sous Win10 / lancer des applis comme je le fais sous spotlight est tout aussi efficace… Ma manquait quicklook sous Win mais j'ai trouvé une petite appl qui me fait la même chose sans mettre mon mac à genou quand c'est un fichier RAW.

Mais tout comme toi Thierry37, je ne suis plus dans la cible de Apple, et au final est-ce que j'en ai quelque chose à faire ? A Cupertino ils nagent dans leurs milliards, que je change de crèmerie n'est ni une perte pour eux, et clairement pas pour moi !


----------



## usurp (7 Février 2017)

La connectique qui change en permanence, voilà le prochain connecteur


----------



## thierry37 (7 Février 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Le passage sur ARM ne se fera pas en claquant des doigts. Je pense qu'on a encore le temps ...



Je me suis mal exprimé. 

Le passage au Mac Intel en principal processeur avec obligatoirement une puce T1. Ce qui couperait les possibilités de Hackintosh.


----------



## thierry37 (7 Février 2017)

huexley a dit:


> Mais tout comme toi Thierry37, je ne suis plus dans la cible de Apple, et au final est-ce que j'en ai quelque chose à faire ? A Cupertino ils nagent dans leurs milliards, que je change de crèmerie n'est ni une perte pour eux, et clairement pas pour moi !



Jaime quand même beaucoup la finesse de mon MacBook Air. Le silence. Le clavier rétro éclairé. Etc. 

Des choses qui me font pleurer sur mon fujitsu portable du bureau. (Pourtant un model fin. Mais bruyant. Sans rétro éclairage. Avec Windows 7)


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2017)

thierry37 a dit:


> Je me suis mal exprimé.
> 
> Le passage au Mac Intel en principal processeur avec obligatoirement une puce T1. Ce qui couperait les possibilités de Hackintosh.



Il faudra pondre un simulateur de puce ARM en utilisant une infime partie de la puissance de la GTX1080 que tu auras dans ton hackintosh


----------



## huexley (8 Février 2017)

usurp a dit:


> La connectique qui change en permanence, voilà le prochain connecteur




Sauf qu'il n'a rien de nouveau ce connecteur, je l'ai sur mon casque SteelSeries, par contre pourquoi vouloir lui donner un nom ronflant… Ca c'est surement pour appâter le pigeon et lui vendre 2x plus cher…



thierry37 a dit:


> Jaime quand même beaucoup la finesse de mon MacBook Air. Le silence. Le clavier rétro éclairé. Etc.
> 
> Des choses qui me font pleurer sur mon fujitsu portable du bureau. (Pourtant un model fin. Mais bruyant. Sans rétro éclairage. Avec Windows 7)



Perso j'ai toujours mon MBP 15 " de fin 2013 qui est mon outil de travail. Mais à la maison je suis sur PC.


----------



## usurp (8 Février 2017)

huexley a dit:


> Sauf qu'il n'a rien de nouveau ce connecteur, je l'ai sur mon casque SteelSeries, par contre pourquoi vouloir lui donner un nom ronflant… Ca c'est surement pour appâter le pigeon et lui vendre 2x plus cher…



Tu as raison, chez Nikon il l'appelle l'UC-6 ou UC-e6. 

-usurp-


----------



## RobinL (10 Février 2017)

thierry37 a dit:


> En fait, ce qui me prend le plus la tête chez Apple, c'est que je ne suis plus dans leur cible. Dommage pour moi.
> "À dégager. Y'a rien à voir !"



@thierry37, d'après toi et d'après les autres, quelle est la nouvelle cible d'Apple, concernant les "ordinateurs" au sens large ?

J'ai souvent été fâché contre certains membres du forum qui résument les acheteurs actuels de Macbook à des écervelés ayant de l'argent à claquer bêtement mais, à mon grand désarroi, plus le temps passe, plus je me rends à l'évidence qu'ils ont raison !
Car, il me semble, on peut résumer la situation de la manière suivante : soit tu as une utilisation poussée et tu pestes contre le manque de qualité (de finition, de matériel utilisé, ...) par rapport aux prix proposés, soit tu as une utilisation basique/classique et tu es blasé par les prix proposés pour un niveau de prestation dont tu n'as pas besoin.

Aux riches écervelés, je préfère la notion "d'OSïnomanes désespérés" qui ne s'imaginent pas retourner sur Windows and cie.

N.B. : le "tu" utilisé est évidemment impersonnel.


----------



## jmtweb (11 Février 2017)

Les gens finissent par comprendre le pot aux roses et c'est rassurant. Il y a un an, la teneur des posts était très différente.
Depuis quelques mois, les critiques négatives affluent et ce n'est qu'un début.
Là où la pomme fait très fort, c'est d'ouvrir de nouveaux marchés (Inde) pour palier les baisses dans certains pays.
Au final, ils maintiennent voir augmentent leur chiffre d'affaire malgré des produits perfectibles.
S'il y a bien un domaine où ils m'impressionnent, c'est celui du marketing. Pour le reste, les chinois font déjà beaucoup mieux pour moins cher.


----------



## Hellwyn (11 Février 2017)

RobinL a dit:


> @thierry37, d'après toi et d'après les autres, quelle est la nouvelle cible d'Apple, concernant les "ordinateurs" au sens large ?
> 
> J'ai souvent été fâché contre certains membres du forum qui résument les acheteurs actuels de Macbook à des écervelés ayant de l'argent à claquer bêtement mais, à mon grand désarroi, plus le temps passe, plus je me rends à l'évidence qu'ils ont raison !
> Car, il me semble, on peut résumer la situation de la manière suivante : soit tu as une utilisation poussée et tu pestes contre le manque de qualité (de finition, de matériel utilisé, ...) par rapport aux prix proposés, soit tu as une utilisation basique/classique et tu es blasé par les prix proposés pour un niveau de prestation dont tu n'as pas besoin.
> ...



Je me pose la même question que toi, parce que moi je suis comme thierry... J'ai AUCUNE ENVIE DE FINIR CHER WINDOBE... et pourtant malgré ma folie de vouloir investir je ne trouve chaussure à mon pieds... pire je ne trouve même pas de chaussure...

On fait quoi ? on attends que ça se tasse et qu'ils redeviennent intelligent ? Et pendant ce temps là on arrête de bosser ? ??


----------



## dragao13 (11 Février 2017)

Vous savez quoi les mecs ... pour certains d'entre vous, vous êtes des pisse-froids prétentieux ou si ça vous parlent plus des enfants gâtés !!!

Objectivement ... les machines Apple c'est du solide ... les OS ... c'est du stable de chez stable ... vous êtes là à cracher sur ce qui se fait chez la pomme avec un tas de critiques qui ne sont en fait que des frustrations typiquement individualistes enfermés que vous êtes dans votre microcosme d'attardés insociables !!!

Vous en êtes presque à supplier de ne pas être contraints à aller chez le diabolique Windows ... mais vous en crevez d'envie ... faites le pas .... foncez, qu'on ait enfin des retours concrets et non des jérémiades d'enculeurs de mouches paumés dans un univers basé sur l'égocentrisme !!! 

Il y a un truc simple et clair : quand t'achète un mac ... la machine a une finition top ... sa configuration hardware est aux petits oignons en accord avec son OS ...

Il y a des bugs ??? Sans déconner, quelle honte ... quel scandale !!!

 ne cherche pas à répondre aux aspirations nombrilistes de toutes les chialeuses en mal d'amour de ce forum ...  c'est une offre précise qui vaut tant !

Ça ne te plait pas ... passe ton chemin et casse toi !!!

C'est pas comme si t'avais pas le choix !


----------



## huexley (11 Février 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Vous en êtes presque à supplier de ne pas être contraints à aller chez le diabolique Windows ... mais vous en crevez d'envie ... faites le pas .... foncez, qu'on ait enfin des retours concrets et non des jérémiades d'enculeurs de mouches paumés dans un univers basé sur l'égocentrisme !!!




C'est déjà fait. Je vois pas ce que tu es venu faire dans ce sujet vu le titre… 

" ne cherche pas à répondre aux aspirations nombrilistes de toutes les chialeuses en mal d'amour de ce forum"

Tu as trouvé ca tout seul ? Peut-être que avant Apple répondait à ces aspiration et ce n'est plus le cas, cf. le MacPro ce qui rend triste certaines personnes ? Ca te blesse dans ton amour inconditionnel de la marque ?

"C'est pas comme si t'avais pas le choix"

Sauf si tu as investi par exemple des milliers d'euros dans du matériel compatible, des licences, un flux de travail ? 

"Il y a un truc simple et clair : quand t'achète un mac ... la machine a une finition top ... sa configuration hardware est aux petits oignons en accord avec son OS ..."

En plus tu es super drôle. Sauf si c'est un sarcasme. C'est vrai que le hard est aux petits oignons avec le soft. Des GPU à la ramasse avec un développement OpenGL désastreux  et je parle pas de Cuda. Sur ce point je te l'accorde.


----------



## Hellwyn (11 Février 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Vous savez quoi les mecs ... pour certains d'entre vous, vous êtes des pisse-froids prétentieux ou si ça vous parlent plus des enfants gâtés !!!
> 
> Objectivement ... les machines Apple c'est du solide ... les OS ... c'est du stable de chez stable ... vous êtes là à cracher sur ce qui se fait chez la pomme avec un tas de critiques qui ne sont en fait que des frustrations typiquement individualistes enfermés que vous êtes dans votre microcosme d'attardés insociables !!!
> 
> ...


Franchement ton message ... il a vraiment un intérêt ? Le jugement est la loi du Keyboard Warrior... mais t'es tu posé des questions avant d'écrire cela ? 

Moi je viens d'un portable windobe... 16 mois et déjà mort pourtant plus de 1600€... et j'aspire à bosser sur mac car j'ai déjà des logiciel et un IMAC et que niveau compatibilité/gestion du parc informatique c'est super pratique et je gagne du temps. Tu noteras que une très grande majorité des gens ici sont pas des enfants gâtés mais des gens qui travaille avec APPLE un outil destines à des pro d'une certaine gamme !


----------



## dragao13 (11 Février 2017)

Je remarque qu'il y en a qui se sentent visés alors que mon message s'adresse à "certains" !
Hum ...


----------



## Hellwyn (11 Février 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Je remarque qu'il y en a qui se sentent visés alors que mon message s'adresse à "certains" !
> Hum ...



Tu poste juste après moi...


----------



## RobinL (11 Février 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> pour certains d'entre vous, vous êtes des pisse-froids prétentieux ou si ça vous parlent plus des enfants gâtés !!!



1. Ecrire méchamment ne te rend pas plus impressionnant, oublie la technique FN.
2. Descendre les autres et les faire passer pour des attardés, des nombrilistes, des égocentriques et compagnie ne donnent pas plus de poids à tes arguments.
3. Tu devrais prendre un calmant car tu en perds ton latin avec des vilaines fautes qui me font mal à mes yeux d'attardé.



dragao13 a dit:


> Vous en êtes presque à supplier de ne pas être contraints à aller chez le diabolique Windows ... mais vous en crevez d'envie ... faites le pas ....



Essaie au moins de comprendre les problèmes des gens avant de les descendre. Quand plusieurs utilisateurs de produits Apple se plaignent d'une offre qui ne leur correspond plus, ils sont en droit de se demander quelle est la nouvelle cible de la Pomme ou, non, remettre quelque chose en question est formellement interdit ?



dragao13 a dit:


>  ne cherche pas à répondre aux aspirations nombrilistes de toutes les chialeuses en mal d'amour de ce forum



Vu la violence verbale de ton post, c'est réellement à se demander qui est la "plus grosse chialeuse en mal d'amour". Sérieusement, @dragao13, tu as le droit d'estimer que ce fil de discussion est inutile puisqu'Apple ne changera pas sa politique pour quelques mecs qui se plaignent dans leur coin. Mais pourquoi devenir aussi violent sans raison ?



dragao13 a dit:


> Ça ne te plait pas ... passe ton chemin et casse toi !!!



La France tu l'aimes ou tu la quittes, tel est ton credo ?

Dans le fond que ton message vise certains membres du forum ou tous, cela ne le rend pas moins incroyablement méchant !


----------



## dragao13 (11 Février 2017)

@Hellwyn
Je poste pour certains commentaires du topic ...
Si je te cible : je te cite mon vieux !!!

@RobinL
T'aimes bien les analogies de merde, non ?
Qu'est ce que tes sous-entendus de prises de positions politiques et le choix d'un achat de PC viennent foutre dans la discut ? 
T'es plus très loin de la glissade vers le point Godwin !


----------



## RobinL (11 Février 2017)

@dragao13 
Les analogies de merde, c'est tout de même toi qui compares assez directement ceux qui sont déçus d'Apple à des chialeuses en manque d'amour.
Les prises de positions politiques, c'est volontairement de la provoc' (de bas niveau en plus) !

Mais, surtout, relis ton message, il est indigne d'un mec qui, habituellement, est le premier à filer un coup de main...


----------



## dragao13 (11 Février 2017)

Effectivement avec mes maigres compétences ... j'essaie de filer un coup de main !
Mais c'est comme dans tout ... ma tolérance à certains commentaires a des limites quand ça pue la connerie !

Tu me trouves indigne ... et alors ? Tu t'imagines que je puisse en avoir quelque chose à foutre, sérieux ?
Mon commentaire, je le répète, vise les chialeuses (je ne les compare pas ... je les qualifie !!!) ... et t'inquiète mister ... se reconnaitra qui veut ...
T'es offusqué par la forme du propos ... OK, normal, c'est ton droit, c'est bien, tu l'as dit !


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Février 2017)

HDDD a dit:


> je viens de briser ton argument dans mon précédant post.
> merci au revoir



Précédent post où tu compares un ssd crucial interne sous windows avec on ne sait pas trop quoi, puisque tu écartes le ssd interne du mac qui l'avantagerait trop.
C'est sûr qu'avec ce genre d'arguments et de démarches, tu arriveras toujours à montrer ce que tu veux.

On a l'impression que l'existence même des solutions Apple pourrissent la vie de certains, qui aimeraient tannnnt aller sous windows. Ben allez-y, effectivement, ou est le problème ?
Vois gagnerez au moins que vois passez à vois lamenter stérilement ici (je parle bien entendu pas des trolls pour qui c'est à la fois une raison d'exister, un sacerdoce et un plaisir, probablement le seul à leur disposition).
La secte ce n'est pas ceux qui restent sous OSX et en sont contents, les vrais dépendants, ce sont ceux que ce système semble épouvanter et qui paraissent incapables de passer à autre chose. Je suis un peu sidéré par cette longue litanie de plaintes.
Sinon, je vois toujours pas ce qui "oblige" (c'est un terme constant chez certains : Apple les oblige, Apple les enferme...) à passer par iTunes pour transférer des médias sur les iBidules. Les solutions par simple glisser déposer sont pléthore, avec des procédures et des systèmes différents, si bien que chacun peut trouver ce qui lui est le plus intuitif. Il faut parfois un petit investissement logiciel de 10-20€.
Sincèrement, ceux qui ne parviennent pas à transférer simplement des media sans iTunes, et qui pensent que Windows c'est que du bonheur à coté d'OSX, je sens qu'ils vont au devant d'une certaine déconvenue.


----------



## huexley (12 Février 2017)

J'invite certains a lire le titre du sujet avant de venir y mettre le feu.

Vous vous attendez à autre chose que des décus dans ce sujet ? Passez votre chemin merci.

Elle est rouillée ma hache de guerre des forums mais elle peut toujours faire mal.


----------



## David1er (12 Février 2017)

C'est vrai que certains se prennent vraiment la tête
Mais pas forcément avec Apple...


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Février 2017)

huexley a dit:


> J'invite certains a lire le titre du sujet avant de venir y mettre le feu.
> 
> Vous vous attendez à autre chose que des décus dans ce sujet ? Passez votre chemin merci.
> 
> Elle est rouillée ma hache de guerre des forums mais elle peut toujours faire mal.



Ah, ah, ah !
Vaut mieux lire ça que d'être aveugle.
La quasi totalité des fils consacrés à l'iphone sont en permanence pourri par les trolls de  jmtweb et consorts, mais ton fil à trolls (il n'y a pas que ça, mais beaucoup, quand même), là, pas touche, hein, c'est un fil, probablement le seul de macg (et tant mieux, même si c'est un peu lourd des fois), qui n'admet pas la contestation. 
La nouvelle philosophie de macg par huexley : pas d'accord, passez votre chemin. Ben t'as du boulot dans les réactions aux news, et dans tous les forums.
Et un grand avenir en Corée du Nord.
Ben vas-y, sort là, ta hachounette-qui-fait-mal.
Qu'est-ce que tu veux que je te dise d'autre ?
Hallucinant.


----------



## dragao13 (12 Février 2017)

J'avais pas vu  !!!
Sortir la hache de guerre ... comme c'est mignon !
Tu balances ton avis et c'est la menace ... ça m'a toujours doucement fait marrer ces conneries !!!
L'intimidation par le vide ! 

Y a largement plus d'utilisateurs des produits d'  qui prennent la tête que ces voleurs de Cupertino !!!


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Février 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> L'intimidation par le vide !



Ah, je l'aime bien, celle là. Si tu veux bien, je la mets de côté


----------



## dragao13 (12 Février 2017)

Vas-y ... Pas de copyright chez moi !


----------



## melaure (13 Février 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Vous en êtes presque à supplier de ne pas être contraints à aller chez le diabolique Windows ... mais vous en crevez d'envie ... faites le pas .... foncez, qu'on ait enfin des retours concrets et non des jérémiades d'enculeurs de mouches paumés dans un univers basé sur l'égocentrisme !!!



C'est peu malin comme remarque, sachant que la plupart de gens bossent déjà sous Windows toute la journée au boulot. Si c'était autant l'enfer ça se saurait ... on est plus dans les années 90 !!!

Mais c'est vrai qu'on a tous une préférence pour OS X, ce n'est pas le problème, c'est le matos infect vendu avec ... toujours ce monopole du matos sous un OS particulier ... on est avant tout des OS X Users qui aimeraient avoir du matériel digne de ce nom derrière, et pas la parodie que fait Cook, avec des tonnes de marketing mielleux qui sont maintenant a vomir ... mais pourquoi c'est Microsoft qui a le bon patron maintenant et pas le clown comme avant ?


----------



## huexley (13 Février 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Vas-y ... Pas de copyright chez moi !



Vous êtes mignons Dragao13 et Bigdidou. Après vous vous retrouvez pour vous faire des calins ?



			
				Bigdidou a dit:
			
		

> qui n'admet pas la contestation.



J’ai aucun problème avec la contestation, mais avec la forme. Un exemple _« Mon commentaire, je le répète, vise les chialeuses (je ne les compare pas ... je les qualifie !!!) ... et t'inquiète mister ... se reconnaitra qui veut … »_

C’est insultant et un manque de courage patent. _« Se reconnaitra qui veut »._

Vouloir s’imposer en « preux chevalier » mais avoir exactement le même comportement que ce que l’on vient dénoncer est savoureux. Des exemples ?

_« Ah, ah, ah !
Vaut mieux lire ça que d'être aveugle.
La quasi totalité des fils consacrés à l'iphone sont en permanence pourri par les trolls de jmtweb et consorts »_

Donc je résume l'argumentaire, "c’est lui qui à commencé alors je fais pareil !" Impressionnant, c’est digne d'un enfant de 5 ans et encore… 

Quand on voit le score d’avertissements pour mauvais comportement de Dragao je la ramenerais mois comme donneur de leçon…

Sinon la hache pourquoi penser à un ban ? Vous mettre dans la boite d’ignorés à le même résultat !


----------



## Alino06 (13 Février 2017)

melaure a dit:


> mais pourquoi c'est Microsoft qui a le bon patron maintenant et pas le clown comme avant ?



Tu veux dire celui qui a inventé la mise à jour forcée de la machine ? J'imagine même pas si Apple faisait une chose pareil, la réaction que tu aurais derrière ...
Je dis pas que Nadella est un mauvais patron, pour moi il a modernisé Microsoft, mais pour le moment, il n'a pas lancé non plus une révolution ...


----------



## dragao13 (13 Février 2017)

huexley a dit:


> C’est insultant et un manque de courage patent. _« Se reconnaitra qui veut »._
> 
> Quand on voit le score d’avertissements pour mauvais comportement de Dragao je la ramenerais mois comme donneur de leçon…


Pour une fois que j'ai pris mes pilules bleues et que je fais preuve de classe en ne pratiquant pas la délation ciblée , tu me le reproches ??? 

Sinon câlin ou massage prostatique ?


----------



## jmtweb (15 Février 2017)

melaure a dit:


> C'est peu malin comme remarque, sachant que la plupart de gens bossent déjà sous Windows toute la journée au boulot. Si c'était autant l'enfer ça se saurait ... on est plus dans les années 90 !!!
> 
> Mais c'est vrai qu'on a tous une préférence pour OS X, ce n'est pas le problème, c'est le matos infect vendu avec ... toujours ce monopole du matos sous un OS particulier ... on est avant tout des OS X Users qui aimeraient avoir du matériel digne de ce nom derrière, et pas la parodie que fait Cook, avec des tonnes de marketing mielleux qui sont maintenant a vomir ... mais pourquoi c'est Microsoft qui a le bon patron maintenant et pas le clown comme avant ?



Autant j'avais une préférence sous SL, autant je ne suis pas convaincu par les moutures qui ont suivies. Cela dit, appréciant final cut, je fais des concessions mais je souffre de plus en plus. Quant au matos, c'est clairement de la daube.


----------



## Alino06 (16 Février 2017)

jmtweb a dit:


> Autant j'avais une préférence sous SL, autant je ne suis pas convaincu par les moutures qui ont suivies. Cela dit, appréciant final cut, je fais des concessions mais je souffre de plus en plus. Quant au matos, c'est clairement de la daube.



Je me demande clairement ce qu'on peut reprocher à Sierra, à part pour troller


----------



## bompi (16 Février 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Je me demande clairement ce qu'on peut reprocher à Sierra, à part pour troller


Des bugs, par exemple : il y en a, comme il y en a eu dans toutes les versions précédentes de macOS.
Je n'ai pas trop d'ennuis avec Sierra (juste une bizarrerie avec l'écran de login) mais certains en ont davantage (voir fils sur la question).
Néanmoins, il me semble que ça reste acceptable.


----------



## Alino06 (16 Février 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Des bugs, par exemple : il y en a, comme il y en a eu dans toutes les versions précédentes de macOS.
> Je n'ai pas trop d'ennuis avec Sierra (juste une bizarrerie avec l'écran de login) mais certains en ont davantage (voir fils sur la question).
> Néanmoins, il me semble que ça reste acceptable.



Aucun système n'est parfait, on est d'accord là dessus. Mais Sierra est une excellente version de macOS, bien meilleure que Lion, Mountain Lion, Yosemite etc... 
Je me demande même si Apple aurait pas plutôt intérêt à continuer à le peaufiner cette année plutôt qu'annoncer une nouvelle mouture


----------



## melaure (16 Février 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Je me demande clairement ce qu'on peut reprocher à Sierra, à part pour troller



Comme les deux d'avant : le flat design, une mocheté sans nom ... 

Sinon il est clair qu'un OS tous les trois ans est plus que suffisant ! Apple est en plein délire depuis Lion ...


----------



## hansbarkes (16 Février 2017)

Apple....Apple.....c'est pas des mecs qui faisaient des ordis au siècle dernier ?


----------



## melaure (16 Février 2017)

hansbarkes a dit:


> Apple....Apple.....c'est pas des mecs qui faisaient des ordis au siècle dernier ?



Oui il fût une époque où Apple était une boite d'informatique ... une histoire qu'on peut raconter à nos enfants sinon ils ne sauront jamais.


----------



## jmtweb (16 Février 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Aucun système n'est parfait, on est d'accord là dessus. Mais Sierra est une excellente version de macOS, bien meilleure que Lion, Mountain Lion, Yosemite etc...
> Je me demande même si Apple aurait pas plutôt intérêt à continuer à le peaufiner cette année plutôt qu'annoncer une nouvelle mouture



Ben tu vois qu'on peut tomber d'accord.
En effet, plutôt que de faire des maj à tout va, mieux vaut un logiciel d'exploitation qui s'inscrit dans la durée et qui tient la route.
Hélas ce n'est pas le chemin choisi.


----------



## huexley (5 Avril 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Il y a un truc simple et clair : quand t'achète un mac ... la machine a une finition top ... sa configuration hardware est aux petits oignons en accord avec son OS ...
> 
>  ne cherche pas à répondre aux aspirations nombrilistes de toutes les chialeuses en mal d'amour de ce forum ...  c'est une offre précise qui vaut tant !



Bon ben finalement les chialeuses avaient raison de se plaindre et Apple te donne tords

Tiens c'est Schiller qui le dit :

_"The current Mac Pro, as we’ve said a few times, was constrained thermally and it restricted our ability to upgrade it. And for that, we’re sorry to disappoint customers who wanted that, and we’ve asked the team to go and re-architect and design something great for the future that those Mac Pro customers who want more expandability, more upgradability in the future."
_
Donc non c'était pas aux petits oignons, et même loin de là…
_
_


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2017)

Il faudrait qu'il le reconnaisse aussi pour le reste de la gamme, surtout le MBP 2016, leur dernière infamie ...


----------



## bompi (5 Avril 2017)

Reconnaître qu'une machine à quelques milliers d'euros a été mal pensée, c'est beau. Je dirais même _courageux_...
Mais il serait imprudent d'accorder trop de crédit à des déclarations destinées à faire patienter les clients potentiels.
Les déclarations d'intention, c'est bien, mais ça n'engage pas beaucoup, _in fine_.

L'ennui est que je reste sceptique sur la capacité ou la volonté, ou les deux, d'Apple à fournir une machine pour laquelle elle s'engage à du support, de la souplesse, de l'évolutivité etc. Ils sont tellement obsédés par la création d'un objet qui est une fin en soi que ça doit leur devenir difficile de proposer un autre ordinateur moins héroïque mais plus modulable. La mécanique actuelle de leur développement est de créer des ordinateurs que l'on remplace (MB, MBA, MBP, iPad, iPhone ; l'iMac n'en est plus très loin), pas que l'on fait évoluer.
Donc, malgré leurs déclarations, il vaut mieux rester prudent et ne pas leur accorder trop de crédit : on a déjà vu des retournements de veste.


----------



## dragao13 (5 Avril 2017)

huexley a dit:


> Bon ben finalement les chialeuses avaient raison de se plaindre et Apple te donne tords
> 
> Tiens c'est Schiller qui le dit :
> 
> ...


Indique moi, là où j'ai dit une connerie précisément ou en quoi Schiller contredit ce que je balançais ?


----------



## huexley (5 Avril 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Objectivement ... les machines Apple c'est du solide ... les OS ... c'est du stable de chez stable ... vous êtes là à cracher sur ce qui se fait chez la pomme avec un tas de critiques qui ne sont en fait que des frustrations typiquement individualistes enfermés que vous êtes dans votre microcosme d'attardés insociables !!!



là


----------



## dragao13 (5 Avril 2017)

Je vois toujours pas ...
 c'est un produit précis pour une utilisation précise...
On vient de se manger un effet d'annonce sur le mac pro avec l'idée qu'  veut répondre à une demande de pros avec entre autres plus de modularité, à voir ...
Mais pour le reste de la gamme, je ne vois pas ce que ça change.

Quand t'achètes du mac, c'est pas modulable et flexible.
Si tu veux ça, tu te tournes vers le PC.

J'vois pas bien où tu veux en venir ... essaie d'être précis ?

A moins que ce soit la forme qui te dérange mais ça je m'en branle, aucun intérêt !


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Quand t'achètes du mac, c'est pas modulable et flexible.
> Si tu veux ça, tu te tournes vers le PC.



Ca a été comme ça des années 80 aux années 2000 (1982 à 2012 en ce qui me concerne pour être exact), c'est seulement dans les années 2010 qu'Apple a foutu la merde avec son tout bridé. Pendant 30 ans j'ai tout upgradé, tout !!! On n'avait pas besoin de PC pour bricoler !


----------



## dragao13 (5 Avril 2017)

Il y a 15 ans donc !!!
Il y a 35 piges Bon Dylan était un génie ... aujourd'hui c'est une vielle peau fripée remise à peine de l'héro ... C'est sûr c'était mieux avant mais je vais pas gueuler quand il sort un album de merde ... le kif c'était il y a 30 piges !!! 

Vous pouvez émettre des critiques bien sur mais ... bon nombre d'entre elles, ce sont juste des gars qui doivent se tourner vers des PC au lieu de se noyer dans des complaintes larmoyantes !


----------



## Romuald (5 Avril 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Il y a 15 ans donc !!!


2012, donc 5 ans, pas 15. 
De toutes façons comme disait l'autre 'le temps ne fait rien à l'affaire'. Mozart est mort mais reste un génie


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2017)

Comme Steve, alors que Cook sera un âne bâté tout ça vie, et qu'il a de la chance qu'Apple ait des hordes de fanboys pour acheter sa camelotte juste parce qu'il y a une pomme dessus ...

Mais tu as raison dragao, je vais pas mettre 3000/4000 euros dans la daube actuelle, ça c'est sur !


----------



## dragao13 (5 Avril 2017)

Bah ouais ... je sais pourquoi j'ai acheté un Mac et un iPhone, ça fait ce que je veux pour mon activité et j'estime de manière subjective que pour mon utilisation, hardware + OS c'est mieux que la concurrence donc j'accepte de lâcher des tunes en plus !

Mais je vais pas commencer à chialer parce que la pomme ne répond pas à tout ce que je pourrais faire avec ma bécane !

J'ai acheté l' iPad et à l'utilisation, pour moi, iOS est une merde sans nom (ça n'est que mon avis en regard de mes besoins) ... bah, la prochaine, ce sera tablette sous windows ... je me suis pas fait dépucelé par  non plus !


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Avril 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Reconnaître qu'une machine à quelques milliers d'euros a été mal pensée, c'est beau. Je dirais même _courageux_...
> Mais il serait imprudent d'accorder trop de crédit à des déclarations destinées à faire patienter les clients potentiels.
> Les déclarations d'intention, c'est bien, mais ça n'engage pas beaucoup, _in fine_.
> 
> ...


Yep.

D'ailleurs, cette histoire me rappelle un peu l'affaire du Cube G4, les remords mis à part (Jobs ne s'excusait jamais, signe de faiblesse, il passait tout simplement à autre chose). Ils tentent quelque chose de nouveau et puis se plantent parce qu'on ne peut pas faire mouche à tous les coups.

Perso, j'aime bien le design de la "poubelle", comme j'aimais bien celui du cube. Toutefois, en dehors de l'aspect purement esthétique, cette machine ne correspond pas à mes besoins. Le courage c'est d'avoir sorti ces deux machines.

Je ne trouve rien de courageux dans ces manifestations d'autocritique. Le courage c'est d'assumer ses choix. Les critiques doivent rester en interne, pour ne pas reproduire les mêmes erreurs, et non pas s'étaler dans les médias du monde entier. Je pense même que c'est une faute. Parce qu'après tout, personne n'a été lésé, si ce n'est le chiffre d'affaire. M'enfin, depuis les départs de Jobs et Forstall, Cupertino est devenu la cité des fiottes, toutes prêtes à s'excuser du temps qu'il fait pour peu que cela agisse sur le court de l'action APP. À moins qu'à force de faire des courbettes au gouvernement Chinois, ils aient pris goût à vivre le nez dans la poussière.

Voilà ce que je n'aime pas chez Apple depuis quelques temps : la lâcheté consensuelle.


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2017)

Si j'ai mis _courageux_ (en italique) c'est que c'est un mot qu'aime bien employer ce brave Schiller.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Avril 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Si j'ai mis _courageux_ (en italique) c'est que c'est un mot qu'aime bien employer ce brave Schiller.



Hum… joli coup.


----------



## huexley (6 Avril 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Quand t'achètes du mac, c'est pas modulable et flexible.
> Si tu veux ça, tu te tournes vers le PC.



Le dernier Mac modulaire c'était en 2012. Puis Apple nous a pondu un Tube -cannot innovate my ass-. Bilan ca fait 5 ans que beaucoup de pro pleurent sur cette merde. Beaucoup dont toi nous ont traité de chialeuses et que tout ce que fait Apple est *parfait* ou presque.

5 ans plus tard Apple nous largue un "en fait on s'est planté, le tube ne réponds pas à la demande de certains professionnels". On va refaire un Mac modulaire. Après t'expliquer encore plus simplement, à part faire un dessin j'ai pas d'autres idées.


----------



## dragao13 (6 Avril 2017)

> tout ce que fait Apple est *parfait* ou presque.


Mais putain, à quel moment t'as vu que j'écrit ça ???
Sérieux ... mec !  C'est fatigant à force !

Je te dis qu'en fonction de tes besoins, t'ouvre bien tes mirettes sur les caractéristiques des bécanes chez  et si ça ne correspond pas, tu vas à ailleurs au lieu de faire ta chialeuse à la con !
C'est une offre LIMITEE chez , t'avais jamais remarqué ??? 

Tu crois quoi ? Que les grosses configs sous windows, ça marche pas ???

Il te faut une cure de désintox, mec !!!


----------



## melaure (6 Avril 2017)

Les sociétés ne sont pas sensées être à l'écoute du besoin de clients. Ce serait donc le consommateur le fautif et le coupable quand Apple fait n'importe quoi ???


----------



## dragao13 (6 Avril 2017)

Bah je vais pas casser les couilles à vache qui rit d'être dégueulasse quand je kiffe plutôt le roquefort !!!

Il n'y a pas de fautif ou de coupable ...
Les gamers ne prennent pas de mac ... c'est pas fait pour ... tu vois la connerie s'ils débarquaient sur le forum en gueulant : "ouais ... c'est abusé, on ne peut pas jouer à nos jeux de merde sur mac !!!"

mac, c'est pas fait pour !

Et pour aller, juste un peu plus loin @melaure, la plupart de nos maux viennent bien des consommateurs que nous sommes ouais ... qui acceptent de se faire enculer et qui en redemandent !

Quand je parle des chialeuses ... c'est juste l'impression que certains se sont mariés avec  ... oh, c'est que des bécanes, il est où le problème de passer sous PC quand c'est mieux pour ses propres besoins ???

Mon ex en a eu ras le cul de l' iPad ... elle s'est pris une Surface et elle kiffe, problème réglé !
Elle est pas là en train de chialer parce qu' iOS n'est pas fait pour elle, elle est partie ailleurs : point !

Il y a un truc qui n'a pas changé : Microsoft, c'est fait pour tout le monde, Apple non et cela depuis le début !


----------



## melaure (6 Avril 2017)

Depuis le matos 2012 je n'ai plus acheté de machine chez Apple. Et non tu te trompes, OS X c'est pour tout le monde contrairement à Windows nettement moins bien fini et qui devrait être réservé aux techniques/informaticiens, par contre le matos Apple est une honte contrairement au monde PC. Bref on a besoin que de l'OS chez Apple, le reste ils peuvent se le garder (pour rester poli).

Ensuite un client a le droit de demander, voire d'exiger des choses, c'est quand même lui qui paye quand même !!! Tu dois être un sacré fils de ... si c'est ton papa qui achètes tout pour toi ? 

Bref on en veut pour notre argent, c'est quand même la moindre des choses quand on est client et pas un fanboy ! Je n'achète pas du design, j'achète un outil ! Je dirais même plus que le design ça devient vomitif tellement il n'y a plus que ça ...


----------



## dragao13 (6 Avril 2017)

OK @melaure ... mais  c'est hardware + software !!! (tu dissocies OS X du matos et ce n'est pas possible à part faire du hackintosh : sans moi !).

Je te garantis que si macOS était dispo sans bricolage sur PC, je n'aurais pas racheté de MBPr !!!


----------



## dragao13 (6 Avril 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Ensuite un client a le droit de demander, voire d'exiger des choses, c'est quand même lui qui paye quand même !!! Tu dois être un sacré fils de ... si c'est ton papa qui achètes tout pour toi ?
> 
> Bref on en veut pour notre argent, c'est quand même la moindre des choses quand on est client et pas un fanboy ! Je n'achète pas du design, j'achète un outil ! Je dirais même plus que le design ça devient vomitif tellement il n'y a plus que ça ...


Moi, un fils de pute ... ça se défend !!! 

Après sur la gueulante du produit donc si je suis ta logique, je peux appeler  et leur dire : "Dis donc, bande d'enculés ... je l'ai payé mon iPad air 2 et c'est quoi cette bouse iOS ??? Vous vous foutez de ma gueule ou quoi ??? Hop hop hop, vous allez me foutre dessus macOS tactile sinon elle va partir la mandale !!!"

J'veux bien essayer hein ... pour le fun ... mais tu vois venir la réponse de loin, non ?


----------



## melaure (7 Avril 2017)

Je n'ai jamais insinué fils de p..., je pensais à fils de dans le sens fils de "richard" comme dans la pub : Pas assez cher mon fils !  Désolé du malentendu.

Sinon ayant été client des clones des années 90, il est clair que j'aimerais de nouveau me passer du matos Apple, en gardant l'OS.


----------



## flotow (8 Avril 2017)

huexley a dit:


> Beaucoup dont toi nous ont traité de chialeuses et que tout ce que fait Apple est *parfait* ou presque.



C'est fousfous à 50 ans !!! 

Bon sinon, y a qu'à dire qu'appelle a été courageuse de sortir le MP Tube, puis courageuse d'annoncer qu'en fait, elle s'est trompée. Ça devrait mettre tout le monde d'accord 

Pour ma part, j'ai un MPB 2011 qui a eu écran + cm de changé, et la batterie est maintenant HS. Franchement, je ne sais pas ce que je vais faire quand il va tomber en panne : PC ou Mac ? Au prix de MBP 2016 et ce qu'ils proposent, je ne suis pas client. 

Le trouvant pas assez puissant pour certains de mes besoins, je me suis fait un super Hackintosh il y a un an. Silencieux, puissant, je n'ai pas à m'en plaindre ! Il ne remplace pas un Mac fixe, que je n'ai jamais eu. 

Pour le téléphone, j'ai eu le premier iPhone, puis le 3 GS. Quand le 3 GS est tombé en panne, je suis revenu sur le premier, avant de d'avoir un Nokia à clavier, puis un Windows Phone. 

J'ai un iPad mini de première génération pour les voyages, et ça me suffit même si les performances ont été démolies avec iOS 8/9. Quel dommage de ne pas pouvoir revenir en arrière. Je pensais à le remplacer par un iPad mini de dernière génération puis j'ai vu le prix ! 

Mes mails et calendriers sont sur iCloud, mais ça fonctionne partout. 
C'est peut être le seul truc d'Apple que j'utilise partout. C'est aussi les seules fonctionnalités d'iCloud que j'utilise. 

Un panaché donc, avec 50% de matériel Apple mais où tout intégré opére.


----------



## jmtweb (12 Septembre 2017)

Hello, je viens en paix... 

Après toute la haine déversée chez la pomme, je viens de craquer pour le nouvel iMac 27'.
J'avais tenté auparavant la solution du PC équipé de MacOS mais j'attends toujours le retour de l'assembleur.
Après plusieurs mois d'attente et après avoir lu les critiques plutôt bonnes des nouveaux iMac, j'ai testé la bécane en apple store et malgré l'interdit du schtroumf d'installer une carte perso pour faire joujou avec iMovie, je m'y suis risqué. Après un quart d'heure d'essai, un ingénieur est venu guetter au-dessus de mon épaule pour voir si j'étais un dangereux pirate et au final nous avons discuté une bonne heure.
Je me suis donné deux mois pour prendre la décision compte tenu des griefs que j'avais contre la firme et au final, le nouvel iMac trône sur mon bureau.

J'ai opté pour le core i5 à 3,5 GHz estimant qu'il s'agit d'un bon compromis entre puissance et confort d'utilisation.
Après de nombreuses heures à monter un film en HD, pas une seule fois la soufflerie s'est mise en route. 
J'ai eu quelques bugs mais rien de grave, final cut ayant tout enregistré en arrière plan. Il a suffit de réouvrir le logiciel pour tout retrouver à sa place. Je peux enfin monter le format XAVC-S en 50 Mo/s. Ravi de la rapidité d'exécution.

J'ai commandé plusieurs barrettes de 16 Go chacune chez Crucial et viré les 8 Go pommé vendus à prix d'or.
Dès réception de la machine, je me suis rendu compte d'un souci. Le SSD d'une capacité de un To ne présentait qu'environ 600 Go de libre. En admettant que les applications natives ainsi que le logiciel d'exploitation Sierra prennent de la place, je me suis demandé si la pomme n'avait pas jugé bon de cloisonner un espace suffisamment large pour pallier les clusters devenus HS au fil du temps. Cela dit, 40 % d'espace en moins me semblait énorme. Ne voulant pas rapporter la machine ni appeler le SAV à court terme me disant qu'il serait toujours temps de le faire ultérieurement, j'ai utilisé la machine quelques jours et c'est en cliquant sur la pomme en haut à gauche puis sur "à propos de ce mac", "stockage", "gérer", réduire l'encombrement", "passer en revue les fichiers" que j'ai vu dans la fenêtre "Documents : triez les documents et supprimez les fichiers dont vous n'avez plus besoins", une flopée de fichiers volumineux nommés "frame 0265795 etc..." pesant chacun 2,8 Go voir davantage. J'ai tout sélectionné et tout viré puis redémarré.
Et là, grosse sueur froide ! Les minutes se sont égrainées et l'écran restait désespérément noir !  Anybody there ? 

Il a fini par redémarrer et aussitôt j'ai relancé un redémarrage et même scénario. Idem en veille, l'écran réagissait après une ou deux minutes au lieu de quelques secondes. Le lendemain, la sortie de veille fonctionnait à nouveau normalement. Je n'ai pas encore retenté un redémarrage appliquant la politique de l'autruche.
Je pense à la RAM. Je vais recevoir une quatrième barrette de 16 Go. Je verrai si à nouveau, cela crée des fichiers volumineux frame avec des séries de chiffres à n'en plus finir. Quoiqu'il en soit, les fichiers supprimés ne sont pas réapparus et j'ai retrouvé tout l'espace libre du SSD hormis quelques Go utilisé par Sierra et les applications.

Si ce n'est le bel écran 5K et la rapidité du processeur, je ne note pas une différence considérable entre le "petit" nouveau et mon vieux iMac alu de 2008 et pourtant, neuf ans se sont écoulés. L'ancien possédait davantage de ports...
La souris du nouveau fonctionne mieux et plus besoin de changer les piles. C'est top !
Le clavier est minuscule après avoir supprimé le pavé numérique. Un peu pénible les premiers jours mais au final, je me suis habitué à appuyer sur shift et dans le fond, cette petitesse du clavier ; "ça le fait !"
Le son semble moins aéré, moins spatial que l'ancien...

Au niveau des préférences moniteur, je paramètre la taille par défaut sinon, certaines polices deviennent trop petites et je n'ai pas trouvé comment inverser la tendance notamment pour celle situé tout en haut de l'écran sur la barre où se situe la pomme, Fichier, Edition etc. Je trouve ça un peu "moyen" de leur part...

Bilan après une semaine d'utilisation.
Je suis plutôt content de ce nouvel iMac. La puissance de calcul permet de gagner un temps précieux sous final cut.
Bien que tout ne soit pas rose, ce système tout en un m'apporte un réel confort. Si c'était à refaire ?
Je ferais à nouveau chauffer la carte bleu en reprenant la même bécane.


----------



## jmtweb (12 Septembre 2017)

Je viens de redémarrer pour tester et et le problème de lenteur au redémarrage est toujours présent. J'ai tenté de réinitialiser la mémoire NVRAM et il redémarre à nouveau à vitesse grand V. Le problème est résolu. Je me doutais que ce n'était pas grave mais encore fallait-il trouver le bon truc sans dénaturer le système.


----------



## bompi (12 Septembre 2017)

C'est bien gentil, mais tu peux arrêter ton hors-sujet, je pense.


----------



## jmtweb (12 Septembre 2017)

bompi a dit:


> C'est bien gentil, mais tu peux arrêter ton hors-sujet, je pense.



ça compense la teneur de mes anciens thread.


----------



## mathias12345 (13 Septembre 2017)

Ce qui me prend la tete Cest le prix que Apple a mis pour l'iPhone X il est beau et tout ce qu'on veut mais un borderless qui se déverrouille juste en le regardant + une recharge sans fil pour plus de 1000€ cest pas la peine, le 8 pareil aucun vrai changement et ils vendent ca a partir de 800€ cest du foutage de gueule, si quelqu'un qui est pas Apple addict veut absolument un téléphone borderless il préférera prendre un S8 qui coûte le même prix que le prix de départ de l'iPhone 8


----------



## Alino06 (14 Septembre 2017)

Non, on le trouve moins cher encore le S8, il y a un peu plus de 100€ d'écart entre lui et l'iPhone 8 de base.
Mais est ce que le suivi sera le même ? Certainement pas. On a aussi une puce A11 qui est un foudre de guerre, les 1ers benchs montrent qu'elle est largement supérieure à l'Exynos 8895 (ou le Snadragon) du S8.

Et ça quelque part ça se paye aussi ...

Moi ce qui me prend un peu la tête là, c'est effectivement le prix de l'iPhone X. Pour avoir une belle capacité, il faut compter plus de 1300€. Même si c'est un bijou technologique et qu'on sent qu'il a le potentiel pour en plus évoluer favorablement dans le temps, il passe quand même une barrière importante en terme tarifaire, et je suis pas sur que ce soit réellement justifié. Je serais d'ailleurs curieux de connaitre la marge brut que fait Apple dessus (même si on a vu que l'écran coutait presque le double à produire que la dalle IPS, aux alentours des 140$).

On dit toujours que les arbres ne peuvent pas monter jusqu'au ciel, mais avec Apple, les prix deviennent quand même à la limite du déraisonnable.


----------



## jmtweb (14 Septembre 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Non, on le trouve moins cher encore le S8, il y a un peu plus de 100€ d'écart entre lui et l'iPhone 8 de base.
> Mais est ce que le suivi sera le même ? Certainement pas. On a aussi une puce A11 qui est un foudre de guerre, les 1ers benchs montrent qu'elle est largement supérieure à l'Exynos 8895 (ou le Snadragon) du S8.
> 
> Et ça quelque part ça se paye aussi ...
> ...



Autant l'initiative de switcher d'un pc équipé de mac os vers windows peut être lourd de conséquences pour des tas de raisons autant le fait de changer de crèmerie en passant d'IOS à Android est invisible. Il suffit de prendre du haut de gamme samsung ou huawei et le tour est joué.

Aussi, libre à chacun de s'orienter vers un produit onéreux. Dans la mesure où il est possible de rebondir vers un produit similaire à un prix plus raisonnable, c'est un faux problème.


----------



## Alino06 (14 Septembre 2017)

jmtweb a dit:


> Autant l'initiative de switcher d'un pc équipé de mac os vers windows peut être lourd de conséquences pour des tas de raisons autant le fait de changer de crèmerie en passant d'IOS à Android est invisible. Il suffit de prendre du haut de gamme samsung ou huawei et le tour est joué.
> 
> Aussi, libre à chacun de s'orienter vers un produit onéreux. Dans la mesure où il est possible de rebondir vers un produit similaire à un prix plus raisonnable, c'est un faux problème.



Perso je suis passé en Avril d'un iPhone 6S+ à un Samsung S8+. C'est effectivement très facile de passer de l'un à l'autre. La seule chose que je ne retrouve pas, c'est la photohèque iCloud, il n'y a aucune solution pour y avoir accès sur Android ...

Mais le débat n'est pas là, on parle de ce qui nous gêne chez Apple, et là moins ça commence à être le tarif.


----------



## mathias12345 (14 Septembre 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Non, on le trouve moins cher encore le S8, il y a un peu plus de 100€ d'écart entre lui et l'iPhone 8 de base.
> Mais est ce que le suivi sera le même ? Certainement pas. On a aussi une puce A11 qui est un foudre de guerre, les 1ers benchs montrent qu'elle est largement supérieure à l'Exynos 8895 (ou le Snadragon) du S8.
> 
> Et ça quelque part ça se paye aussi ...
> ...



J'ai testé le S8 il a pas de puce A11 et ca l'empêche pas d'être bien


----------



## Bambouille (14 Septembre 2017)

mathias12345 a dit:


> J'ai testé le S8 il a pas de puce A11 et ca l'empêche pas d'être bien


Ça m'étonnerait ! Si t'as pas de puce A11 dans smartphone, t'as raté ta vie !!!


----------



## mathias12345 (14 Septembre 2017)

C'est sur que maintenant si t'as pas tous les derniers trucs on dira que c'est beaucoup moins bien je préfère mettre un peu moins de 800€ sur un S8 qui sera bien plutôt que 1100€


----------



## Bambouille (14 Septembre 2017)

Tu prêches un convaincu, j'ai un A3 2016 que j'ai payé 200€ et j'en suis vraiment très satisfait !


----------



## mathias12345 (14 Septembre 2017)

Ce qui me gêne chez samsung cest Android qui est devenu bien moche alors que ios est bien pratique et surtout cest beau, pour aller dans le sujet du topic jai vu que Apple mettra pas de AirPods dans la boîte de l'iPhone X, alors en plus de faire payer plus de 1100€ Ils sont pas capables de mettre des AirPods, il me semble que samsung met des écouteurs de qualité dans son S8 et sur ce coup Apple aurait mieux fait de s en inspirer


----------



## melaure (15 Septembre 2017)

Oui enfin le proc du S8 se situe entre le A9 et le A10 en benchs purs. Donc même un 6s/7 reste dans la course sans trop casser le porte-monnaie (ce qui devient presqu'un possible avec Apple, tellement tout est ultra sur facturé ...)


----------



## Alino06 (15 Septembre 2017)

mathias12345 a dit:


> J'ai testé le S8 il a pas de puce A11 et ca l'empêche pas d'être bien



Moi je l'ai pas "testé" c'est mon téléphone, j'ai un S8+. Bien sur que c'est un super smartphone, mais il faut reconnaitre que l'iPhone X a des qualités que n'a pas le Samsung. Rien que sur la reconnaissance du visage, il y a un monde entre les 2 téléphones ...

Et après j'ai conscience qu'Oreo sera surement la dernière version majeure d'Android que j'aurais 

Et donc tout ça, ben ça se paye au final


----------



## Alino06 (15 Septembre 2017)

mathias12345 a dit:


> Ce qui me gêne chez samsung cest Android qui est devenu bien moche alors que ios est bien pratique et surtout cest beau, pour aller dans le sujet du topic jai vu que Apple mettra pas de AirPods dans la boîte de l'iPhone X, alors en plus de faire payer plus de 1100€ Ils sont pas capables de mettre des AirPods, il me semble que samsung met des écouteurs de qualité dans son S8 et sur ce coup Apple aurait mieux fait de s en inspirer



T'as pas eu un main la dernière version d'Android / Samsung expérience. C'est au contraire très bien par rapport à avant. On est sur une interface propre, sans bordel


----------



## mathias12345 (15 Septembre 2017)

Vous pensez que l'iPhone 7 vaudra combien en avril ? Je peux économiser jusque là 100€ par mois sans trop de probleme je vendrai mon 7 et je verrai quel borderless je prend en espérant que d'ici la le X baisse de prix mais ca m étonnerai


----------



## jmquidet (22 Septembre 2017)

jmtweb a dit:


> Merci mais il y a tellement à dire que j'ignore par quoi commencer...


Moi j’ai une question (sans doute stupide…) :  qu’indique la roue fléchée qui tourne sous iOs11 dans la barre du haut?





merci de vos réponses…


----------



## daffyb (22 Septembre 2017)

jmquidet a dit:


> Moi j’ai une question (sans doute stupide…) :  qu’indique la roue fléchée qui tourne sous iOs11 dans la barre du haut?
> Voir la pièce jointe 116175
> 
> merci de vos réponses…


Synchronisation en cours...


----------



## jmquidet (22 Septembre 2017)

daffyb a dit:


> Synchronisation en cours...


Bon sang, suis-je bête… Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Muti (25 Septembre 2017)

Oh ben mince ! y a d'la grogne !

Bonjour quand même

Bon, ben j'va grogner aussi ! Pac' qu' y pleut et qu' c'est la goutte d'eau qui met l' feu aux poudres et enflamme le torchon!... Pis par solidarité, c'est normal...

Voilà ce que j'ai "grogné dans la communauté Mac ....ailleurs...   
(ce qui permettra à certains de me "grogner" d'ssus ,m'en fous!)

Bonjour  à toi ,

 égaré de passage ,imprudent curieux ,et puisque tu es là, mets le casque de sécurité , ici  ⛑le casque anti bruit
les lunettes de sécurité non! c'est plus sûr!

,un petit caf ?  là! >>> ☕️

et si le t’en dit...lis! 

Ah! Si t’as envie d’aller au p'tit coin ,c’est là >>>

Par honnêteté intellectuelle ,et avant de me mettre en difficulté ou de mettre qui que ce soit mal à l’aise, je tente de m’ouvrir sur un aspect de ce forum qui me dérange un peu, peut être d’ailleurs sous la forme d’une question qui me taraude, depuis peu, puisque je ne fais que débarquer.

Et justement ,je préfère en parler tout de suite. Avoir une réponse, de préférence, sans que ce soit une obligation ,comme de juste.

Pourquoi ce système des "récompenses " ,des dotations de "points" et des "niveaux" d’évaluation? 

J’ai d’abord rigolé en pensant que je rentrais en C.P. et qu’avec un peu de chance ,si je faisais pas trop d’ lèche ,j’aurais droit ,à une heure de colle et le bonheur de fout’ le binz avec les potos consignés , aux" lignes",au coin ,au bonnet d’âne,(j'ai pas trouvé l'âne) voir... ô délice... à une ch’tite  fessée!

Voilà un système qui d’emblée ,me semble t’il,"écrème" à la base.On risque bien d'y faire du bas beurre! J’en connais plus d’un qu’ ça fera fuir et vite .Et c’est quand même pas l’but ? ôtez moi de ce doute affreux!

Forcément ça va dégringoler dans le p'tit soulier sous l’sapin des anciens combattants !
,y z’ en ont même honte , (c’est bien caché pour certains) parc’ qu’ils méritent pas . Le peu qu’ils savent ,c’est des autres qu’ils le tiennent ,et même encore après 5 ans ,10 ans ,15 ou 20 ans (y en a ) d’ancienneté ,il leur arrive encore d’être dans l’caca ,comme les bleus bit  ,et qu’ils la réclament l’ ambulance avec la croix rouge su’l’ côté et la belle infirmière ,ou l’docteur miracle  ! Même morts de honte!

Qu’ils se souviennent, s’ils l’ont connu, y a bien 12 ans d’ça, ( bon d’là, comme le temps passe ! Papy ),de leurs premiers pas sur "Panther", d’ la " bombe" qui sautait comme une folle dans l’ "Dock "(dont ils ne connaissaient même pas l’nom!) sur la droite ,LÀ,LÀ,  en bas du  "Finder" (y connaissaient pas non plus) dès qu’ils merdaient un tant soit peu , ils avaient peur de la prendre en pleine poire ! BOUM!
Et c’était tout l’ temps ,pac’qu’ y voulaient faire comme les grands ,aller à toute blinde ! 

                                        Et PAF! Un tire d’obus dans les carreaux (+ croix d’bois ⚔️ ) ! 

HAAAAAAAA!!!!
C’était l’bon temps! On avait des frayeurs ! Une bonne bouffée d’adrénaline ,vous t’nait chaud par temps froid!  

 Sans compter qu’ même des fois, on appelait sa mère! On pleurait! On y allait "même certains jours" de sa p’tite prière!  Sait on jamais, my God ! S.O S ! Viens au secours de mon OS sous X !
-- À l’aide ! Y’ a pas un pèlerin aujourd’hui su ’l’ forum ,ils m’entendent pas ,ça  mitraille de partout ,ça tire à boulets rouges, me v’là seule à braire comme un veau dans ma tranchée …J’vais p’ tête attendre 2 jours qu’y en ai un qui vienne avec le brancard (ou deux ,ça vaut mieux ) pour me dire comment qu’y faut que ch’ clique pour envoyer mon mail !

 J’ai mis 3 plombes à écrire "bonjour comment ça va " dans "objet" ,ailleurs ch’ai pas c’qui s’passe , et même avec les pieds et la langue su’l’ côté … J’vais pas l’bazarder tout d’ même ! 

Surtout qu’ c’ est pour épater l’pote qu’est ingénieur informaticien ! Le CHIEN ! Y m’aid'rait pas ,hein! Il arrête pas d’me dire que si ch’ peux pas ouvrir ses PPS de m… c’est qu’ j’ ai pas l’"outil" ! Quoi ? Un tourne-vis ? Une chignole? un burin? Y m ’parle chinois …Pourrait pas causer comme tout l’monde ? CAISSE KISS  LA PÈTE ! Faut qu ’ch’ tel chez black et d’équerre !⛏⚒

Sans compter les virus qui m’ tombent dessus comme les poux sur la tête du Pioupiou ! Enfin j’ai la trouille dès qu’ça merde un "chouyah", quand j’en ai fait une, une de plus! Alors ch’ prends ça pour un raid de l’aviation  ennemie ! ✈️

Un forum d’"entraide "comme son nom l’indique ou une communauté d’"entraide" ,c’est fait pour s’"entraider" ,et sur des plans même qui peuvent échapper si on n’y prend pas garde! 

Ici le sujet est très circonscrit ,et tant mieux ,c’est une communauté "technique" sur des "produits" précis ,machines ,logiciels ,système d’exploitation …et tralali et tralala...  et leur utilisation ,il n’en reste pas moins que nous sommes cependant dans le vaste et redoutable domaine de la "communication" ! AÏE ! 

  ÉCRITE! De surcroît , AÏE! AÏE! AÏE! Abordant en plus du langage usuel ,  ( avec orthographe ,  grammaire ,syntaxe , ponctuation et toutes sortes de joyeusetés  de notre "belle" langue "française", à peu près aussi simple que le japonais ancien ou l’égyptien antique en hiéroglyphes)  , en plus disais-je, un langage technique que bien des personnes ,même déjà "connectées" depuis longtemps , (du genre Navigateur ,Moteur de recherche (c’est pas clair dans tous les esprits) ,logiciel (et ce que ça cache) ,ou pire, système d’exploitation ,processeur Power Pc (qui s’utilise encore) ou intel etc etc , maîtrisent  un peu ,beaucoup, passionnément☘️, à la folie ,ou pas du tout ! L’un comme l’autre ,et qu’on risque fort, sans le vouloir ,de gêner et de décourager .

C’est dire la "fracture" du blessé au champ d’honneur qui vient prendre des soins ,la peau encore toute tendre , devant cette grosse brute qui va lui asséner sa médication ,d’un air "docte "en  javanais inférieur ,ou supérieur  ,en plus d’arborer tous ses points ,échelons médailles et récompenses diverses!

De quoi l’achever !☠️

          Et toutes ces tracasseries aux quelles sans cesse nous sommes confrontés, toujours et encore ,aujourd’hui plus qu’hier et bien moins que demain, qui font les délices de tous les " forumeurs" et "communautaristes" du monde entier ,de tout poil ou plume, qu’il ou elle (soit un vieux de la vieille  qui est allé au feu, déjà sous la mitraille depuis des années) ,il ou elle  peut bien avoir 20 ou 100 ans ,ces "vieux briscards" sont aguerris  et ont compris qu’ils seront toujours tout aussi noix qu’ les autres ,mais ils s’en tapent ,ils n’ont plus rien à se prouver ou à prouver à qui que ce soit ,alors les bleus,  les fraîchement débarqués ,qu’ils aient 20 ans ,qu’ils en aient 100 ,ils en prennent soin , c’est la relève !
À moins qu’ils ne soient  trop imbus de leur "savoir" qu’ils ont toussss pris en infusion sur le net en pompant dans l' thé d' la voisine ou la tisane du voisin  ! 
                                        Comme nous tous en fait, de la naissance à la révérence !

Franchement ! J’vous jure ,c’est pas pour jouer les modeste ou les mijorée ,mais si je viens là ,c’est parce que j’en ai toujours besoin, sans cesse on a besoin d’apprendre , que ça me passionne, et qu’à mon âge (certain), je ne vais pas m’amuser à collectionner les bons points et les récompenses ,mais tant qu’à faire ,pisss que chui là, voir si un blessé a besoin ,j’ai ma trousse de s’cours c’est normal! ,ça fait 12 ans que ch’fais 14/18, 39/45 et même 39 00, ici d’ailleurs je m’ retrouve à faire des boîtes en cascade (y a pas d’ sot boulot ) y a d’la musique pendant 1/2 heure quelque fois ,pendant ce temps là on peu peigner la girafe (apple y a pas d'girafe! Remboursé!) ou caresser l’chat (AH! QUAND MÊME!) ,et si le sans fil  ou l’ mobile en main, faire un p’tit pipi.

Le chat adore l’informatique ,il apprend ,petit à petit ,il sait mieux que moi se servir du  clavier! Il dédaigne la  $pm,lmldb, yen xc  lkrg n:gmo ieg,.. Pas mal, non ? Pi il est content!!!
Aller  fini, ch’te lâche ! ou
CHAT LU !


----------



## Muti (25 Septembre 2017)

APPLE LES EMOTICONS ELLES BOUGENT PAS ,PIS ÇA EN SUPPRIME C'EST NAZE! JE ME PLAINDRAIS EN HAUT LIEU!☃️


----------



## mathias12345 (25 Septembre 2017)

Je sais pas ce que tu prends comme drogue mais c’est fort


----------



## jmtweb (25 Septembre 2017)

J'ai lu entre les lignes et au final, j'ai pas trop pigé et je ne suis pas très motivé pour reprendre à zéro. En quelques mots, c'est quoi l'objet de ton commentaire ?


----------



## jmtweb (26 Septembre 2017)

Mon coup de gueule ce-matin concerne l'APFS. En considérant que ce format est une évolution sensible, la logique serait de passer l'ensemble des SSD sous ce nouveau format mais dans ce cas, un SSD externe tel qu'une simple sauvegarde ou un stockage de datas ne peut plus être lu ailleurs que sous high Sierra. La pomme nous enferme une fois de plus dans son écosystème.


----------



## Madalvée (26 Septembre 2017)

Mon coup de gueule : Sierra irrécupérable sur le MAS, et l'installateur partiel de son successeur. De plus en plus dépossédés. Bientôt on aura plus de système que sur le cloud.


----------



## melaure (26 Septembre 2017)

Si tu ne l'avais pas dans tes achats. Perso je l'ai sur un disque, mais dimanche je l'ai re-téléchargé au cas où ...

Et bien sur que tout est fait pour que tu sois dépendant, voir prisonnier du net. La dictature numérique, on y est de plus en plus, et là Apple est forte. C'est comme ça qu'elle veut modifier nos vies, le grand projet de Cook ...

Aurait-elle même inventé le communisme numérique ? Tout est à Apple (et chez Apple), plus rien à toi ...


----------



## jmtweb (26 Septembre 2017)

Melaure,

Bah... Même dans mon jardin, mon pommier me pourri la vie. Les pommes jonchent le sol et parfois je m'en prends une sur la tête ! Darwin avait déjà compris bien avant l'heure l'emprise de Cook. C'est décidé, à compter de demain, je tente la banane...

Hum... Il ne faut pas négliger le risque de glisser sur une peau de banane, s'étaler de tout son long puis se prendre une pomme sur la tête...

Bref, il y a peut être pire ailleurs.


----------



## r e m y (26 Septembre 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Si tu ne l'avais pas dans tes achats. ..


Sierra meme téléchargé plusieurs fois, n'apparaît pas dans les Achats (comme son successeur HighSierra d'ailleurs). 
Et comme il n'est plus accessible dans l'appStore, il n'est plus retelechargeable. 
(Et même les plus prudents qui l'ont conservé sur disque dur ou cree une clé USB, ne sont pas à l'abri de certificats qui finiront par se périmer empechant la reinstallation)


----------



## David1er (26 Septembre 2017)

Ce qui m'énerve chez apple d'abord les prix exorbitants puis c'est sa fermeture : je ne peux pas accéder à mes propres fichiers sur mon nas depuis l'apple tv sauf en passant par des applications tierces... ou alors il faut s'abonner à itunes match à apple music et icloud (ça ferait un total de 325 €/an dans mon cas !!!)
Et enfin le manque de cohérence (mais bon sang pourquoi le sens de défilement sur l'apple tv n'est pas le même que sur les mac !!!)


----------



## melaure (26 Septembre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Sierra meme téléchargé plusieurs fois, n'apparaît pas dans les Achats (comme son successeur HighSierra d'ailleurs).
> Et comme il n'est plus accessible dans l'appStore, il n'est plus retelechargeable.
> (Et même les plus prudents qui l'ont conservé sur disque dur ou cree une clé USB, ne sont pas à l'abri de certificats qui finiront par se périmer empechant la reinstallation)



Ca devient vraiment n'importe quoi alors ... Il va encore falloir jouer de l'horloge interne comme avec iLife '11 

En tout cas, ça renforce encore plus l'image de marque de bobos, avec des produits kleenex de pure consommation ...



David1er a dit:


> Ce qui m'énerve chez apple d'abord les prix exorbitants puis c'est sa fermeture : je ne peux pas accéder à mes propres fichiers sur mon nas depuis l'apple tv sauf en passant par des applications tierces... ou alors il faut s'abonner à itunes match à apple music et icloud (ça ferait un total de 325 €/an dans mon cas !!!)
> Et enfin le manque de cohérence (mais bon sang pourquoi le sens de défilement sur l'apple tv n'est pas le même que sur les mac !!!)



L'Apple TV a toujours été une blague en ce qui me concerne. Si tu as un NAS, accèdes-y directement en HDMI depuis une TV, en réseau depuis une TV "intelligente", ou via un MacMini au derrière ...


----------



## bompi (29 Septembre 2017)

Après un petit séjour loin de mes ordinateurs, je lis cette page sur mon PC (Linux) alors que je n'ai toujours pas rallumé mes Macs et je me dis qu'il n'y a que je suis bien tranquille sur ce système un peu vieillot...

Ce que vous évoquez rappelle un peu ce qu'il arrive sur son appareil iOS lorsqu'on on met le système à jour : l'ancien n'est rapidement plus disponible. Est-ce que l'on va vers ça _aussi_ pour les Macs ?


----------



## jmtweb (29 Septembre 2017)

Pour ceux désireux de downgrader s'ils ne trouvent plus la version de leur choix, il y a toujours la solution de faire cela gratuitement en apple store par le biais d'un génius.


----------



## bompi (2 Octobre 2017)

jmtweb a dit:


> Pour ceux désireux de downgrader s'ils ne trouvent plus la version de leur choix, il y a toujours la solution de faire cela gratuitement en apple store par le biais d'un génius.


Pas super pratique (tout le monde n'a pas un Apple Store près de soi).

Même si tout le monde (bloggers, journalistes, Apple) pousse consciemment ou non à la mise à jour rapide, on a toujours intérêt à se donner le temps de la réflexion, donc à rester prudent et ne pas se précipiter : attendre que le système mûrisse, que les applications aient été testées et éventuellement adaptées etc.


----------



## r e m y (2 Octobre 2017)

jmtweb a dit:


> Pour ceux désireux de downgrader s'ils ne trouvent plus la version de leur choix, il y a toujours la solution de faire cela gratuitement en apple store par le biais d'un génius.



Alors ça.... c'est au bon vouloir du Genius sur lequel tu tombes. 

Si tu as affaire à un genius ayant bien appris sa leçon, il te dira que tous les Mac compatibles Sierra ont intérêt à passer à HighSierra, que c'est tellement mieux, que ça permet d'obtenir la mise à jour du firmware qui bouche quelques failles de sécurité, que c'est gratuit.... et que de toutes façons Apple ne fournit plus Sierra. 


En plus ça suppose de réussir à prendre rdv ce qui n'est jamais simple.


----------



## Remords Sincères (2 Octobre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Alors ça.... c'est au bon vouloir du Genius sur lequel tu tombes.
> 
> Si tu as affaire à un genius ayant bien appris sa leçon, il te dira que tous les Mac compatibles Sierra ont intérêt à passer à HighSierra, que c'est tellement mieux, que ça permet d'obtenir la mise à jour du firmware qui bouche quelques failles de sécurité, que c'est gratuit.... et que de toutes façons Apple ne fournit plus Sierra.
> 
> ...



Et rien ne dit non plus que les nouveaux firmwares destinés à High Sierra ne poseront pas de problèmes une fois revenu sous Sierra.
Apple, on commence à les connaitre.
Et si Sierra a été retiré si vite, c'est peut être pour éviter les downgrades et les plantages en masse.


----------



## cltmxe (8 Octobre 2017)

pour ma part l'évolution des connectiques a fait de nous des pauvres moutons de panurges...je m'explique, la course à la dernière technologie et l'appauvrissement de nos comptes ainsi qu'une revente forcée à moindre coût .
Bien que les macs sont de superbes machines pensées et améliorées de façon à enlever des connectiques usb, prises DVI et RJ45....nous n'en restons pas moins que tout cela reste une course à l'achat.


----------



## silvio (10 Octobre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Sierra meme téléchargé plusieurs fois, n'apparaît pas dans les Achats (comme son successeur HighSierra d'ailleurs).
> Et comme il n'est plus accessible dans l'appStore, il n'est plus retelechargeable.
> (Et même les plus prudents qui l'ont conservé sur disque dur ou cree une clé USB, ne sont pas à l'abri de certificats qui finiront par se périmer empechant la reinstallation)


Mais sérieux ? j'ai mon nouvel iMac depuis début juillet (sous sierra donc) et pas envie de passer sous high-sierra (le nouveau système de fichiers ne m'a pas convaincu). Donc en gros, si je dois ré-installer le système, je devrais passer sur high-sierra ?
Une clef de boot, faite sur la base de mon système actuel ne me sauvera pas ?

Bon sinon le truc qui me gave, c'est iCloud. Marre de me retrouver avec 5 fois le même contact téléphonique sur mon iPhone à chaque mise à jour du bazar
Si quelqu'un peut me diriger vers LE post de référence du fofo sur le sujet, celui qui me permettra de choisir mon device de référence pour les contacts par exemple, ou bien d'éviter que mes photos de tirs de vomi prises avec mon iPhone arrivent dans iPhoto sur mon iMac ou bien sur mon iPad quand ma fille est en train de jouer avec ses pingouins, ça m'arrangerait ...

Merci
@+ les gens


----------



## melaure (10 Octobre 2017)

Synchroniser en USB et sans iCloud ?


----------



## r e m y (10 Octobre 2017)

Màj - alt - cmd - R à l'allumage réinstalle la version de macOS installée sur le Mac lors de l'achat en la telechargeant à la demande (necsssite une connexion internet, bien sûr)
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204904

Pour les contacts, tu vas sur icloud.com, tu sélectionnes tous les contacts et tu les supprimes, puis tu synchronises soit le Mac, soit l'iPhone, selon celui qui a le Carnet d'adresses à jour. 

Pour les photos de tir de vomi, tu désactives sur l'iphone "mon flux de photos" dans les reglages "Photos et appareil"


----------



## silvio (10 Octobre 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Synchroniser en USB et sans iCloud ?


Oui ... encore que je m'en sors pas trop mal pour les photos avec le cloud d'orange où tu disposes d'une IHM : plus simple pour faire tes choix que les options de murde d'Apple et ce foutu iTunes ..
Bon depuis le temps que je traîne pour le NAS Synology .. : va falloir que je m'y mette


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2017)

Pour éviter la duplication des contacts, j'ai tout simplement changé de fournisseur et maintenant j'en ai un dont les calendriers et carnets d'adresses sont au point.


----------



## huexley (11 Octobre 2017)

Je prépare des nouveaux Master pour mon Deploy et vraiment ces nouveaux MacBook TB c'est vraiment casse burne de jongler avec des adaptateurs dans tout les sens :-(


----------



## roquebrune (11 Octobre 2017)

ce qui me prend la tete c'est la gestion des fichiers sur IOS et les app de base nulles a chier, je veux une fusion osx ios


----------



## r e m y (11 Octobre 2017)

roquebrune a dit:


> ...je veux une fusion osx ios



C'est en cours depuis quelques années... mais pas dans le bon sens ☹️


----------



## roquebrune (11 Octobre 2017)

ils pourront pas l'eviter  ... mais dans combien de temps ?
et comme tu dis pas trop dans le sens qu'on voudrait


----------



## Average Joe (11 Octobre 2017)

En définitive il ne te reste plus que l’iPad comme matos Apple, ça fait pas 50 % [emoji848] chez moi ce serait plutôt 99 %, enfin c’est juste moi.


----------



## melaure (11 Octobre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est en cours depuis quelques années... mais pas dans le bon sens ☹️



Il faudrait vraiment qu'une boite se retrousse les manches pour faire à Linux une interface du niveau du Mac ...


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Octobre 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Il faudrait vraiment qu'une boite se retrousse les manches pour faire à Linux une interface du niveau du Mac ...





Après la déconfiture Canonical, je ne crois pas qu’il y aura beaucoup de candidats.


----------



## aureliendupin (3 Novembre 2017)

Pour moi ce serai de pousser les gens à faire la MAJ IOS 11 , ma copine a été obliger de la faire sur son iPhone 6 car elle a eut « carte non valable » à la place de l’opérateur ..


----------



## TheBunk69 (24 Décembre 2017)

*Ce qui me gêne en tant que aficionado de la marque : *

La faiblesse en termes de fonctionnalités sur l'Apple TV 4G - Nombreuses limitations dans l'utilisation de la fonction AirPlay, Navigateur Web, pauvreté de t'appstore TV.
Le flou autour l'arrêt de la commercialisation de certains produits : Apple Watch Series 2.
La qualité des coques Smart Case à 120E qui ne tient pas plus d'une année.
La lecture en 4K sur YouTube avec Safari
La qualité des cables Lightening
Pour finir : la vitesse des iDevices qui se dégrade au fil des sorties (i ou Mac)OS. 
Dernièrement la qualité des releases d'OS pour iPhone et Mac
Je n'ai pas assez de recul mais je ne trouve pas l'iPhone X révolutionnaire pour le moment...


----------



## jmtweb (24 Décembre 2017)

TheBunk69 a dit:


> *Ce qui me gêne en tant que aficionado de la marque : *
> 
> La faiblesse en termes de fonctionnalités sur l'Apple TV 4G - Nombreuses limitations dans l'utilisation de la fonction AirPlay, Navigateur Web, pauvreté de t'appstore TV.
> Le flou autour l'arrêt de la commercialisation de certains produits : Apple Watch Series 2.
> ...



Plutôt d'accord, c'est cher pour ce que c'est réellement. Les câbles sont vraiment de mauvaise qualité. 
Quant à l'iPhone X, il me fait irrésistiblement penser à la psychologie des foules et le bulbe de la tulipe.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2017)

jmtweb a dit:


> Plutôt d'accord, c'est cher pour ce que c'est réellement. Les câbles sont vraiment de mauvaise qualité.
> Quant à l'iPhone X, il me fait irrésistiblement penser à la psychologie des foules et le bulbe de la tulipe.



J'ai jamais eu le moindre soucis avec les câbles


----------



## jmtweb (24 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai jamais eu le moindre soucis avec les câbles



Si tu les utilises de temps en temps pour faire de la corde à sauter, tu te rendras compte que leur usure est anormalement élevé.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2017)

jmtweb a dit:


> Si tu les utilises de temps en temps pour faire de la corde à sauter, tu te rendras compte que leur usure est anormalement élevé.



C'est vrai que je suis bête de les utiliser que pour une utilisation standard


----------



## TheBunk69 (24 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai jamais eu le moindre soucis avec les câbles



Perso j’ai eu des soucis après la première année pour le lightening et le cable de chargement de mon mac après 2 ans et demi. 

Transports fréquents et utilisation quotidienne. 

Peut-être que je dois remettre en question mon utilisation...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2017)

TheBunk69 a dit:


> Perso j’ai eu des soucis après la première année pour le lightening et le cable de chargement de mon mac après 2 ans et demi.
> 
> Transports fréquents et utilisation quotidienne.
> 
> Peut-être que je dois remettre en question mon utilisation...



Sur quel appareil avez vous eu ce soucis?


----------



## TheBunk69 (24 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sur quel appareil avez vous eu ce soucis?



Le cable lightening de mon iPhone 7 et le cable de mon Macbook Pro Retina  Early 2015. Les cables fonctionnent mais le plastique blanc n’enveloppe plus les cables qui transportent le courant.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2017)

TheBunk69 a dit:


> Le cable lightening de mon iPhone 7 et le cable de mon Macbook Pro Retina  Early 2015. Les cables fonctionnent mais le plastique blanc n’enveloppe plus les cables qui transportent le courant.



Ok 

merci


----------



## jmtweb (24 Décembre 2017)

idem, c'est le plastique blanc qui ne résiste pas. Je ne suis pas tendre avec les câbles mais seuls les câbles apple ne tiennent pas le choc. Les autres, Sony, Nikon, Canon etc. même durant des décennies ne bougent pas d'un iota. Apple rogne partout où il peut rogner. Blanc et bien empaqueté, ils peuvent vendre du low cost à prix d'or. Ce sont les rois du marketing.


----------



## melaure (27 Décembre 2017)

Je suis assez d'accord sur la qualité de câbles Apple, ils se dégradent très vite quand on les connecte/déconnecte plusieurs fois par jour ... qualité minimum (mais prix maximum bien sur, sauf chez OWC où je les trouve en promo nettement moins cher).


----------



## silvio (31 Mai 2018)

melaure a dit:


> Il faudrait vraiment qu'une boite se retrousse les manches pour faire à Linux une interface du niveau du Mac ...


Ouais ... Sadate octobre 2017
As-tu testé Ubuntu ? je l'ai installé sur mon PC pro avec vmware et je trouve ça pas mal ...


----------



## Zigarov (26 Août 2018)

Bonjour, c’est mon premier post sur ce forum et j’ai beaucoup hésité avant de poster. Mais quand je vois les échanges de certains, notamment sur ce topic, je voulais intervenir.

Je ne suis fan d’aucune marque. Je suis même plutôt le genre de personnes a avoir bien réussi sa vie malgré des études avec un stylo et des feuilles (et j’ai 35 ans, pas 80 hein....). Les marques sont souvent plébiscitées  par des personnes qui souhaitent de la reconnaissance. Faudrait relir la pyriamde de Masslow pour certains 

Vous vous plaignez de MacOS. Je vais vous révéler un scoop : ce n’est que le début, et votre mécontentement sera exponentiel. Pour la simple raison que ce que vous demandez n’est pas dans le sens de l’histoire. La suite logique sera IOS, rien d’autre.

Pourquoi ? Parce que les gens veulent du simple, de l’efficace, du beau, et du rapide. Pour les geeks qui veulent bidouiller, ça passera par linux. 

Vous n’aimez pas l’absence de connectique ? Mais comment faites vous pour avoir encore des souris usb et des cartes SD en 2018 ? A croire que tout le monde est graphiste ou photographe. D’ailleurs si vous êtes pro, ça fait des années qu’Apple ne fait plus cette gamme. Le mot pro aujourd’hui signifie gamme premium, rien de plus.

Vous n’aimez pas la qualité des cables ? J’en ai pris un 3x moins chez sur Internet, il fonctionne pareil. Personne ne vous force.

Il n’y a pas de carte graphique ? Mais les gens veulent de l’autonomie Set du design, pas être champion olympique d’e-sport. Pour ça faut payer le prix, Windows niveau soft et Nvidia niveau hard.

Vous n’aimez pas le cloud ? Autant dire qu’en la déception sera de pire en pire. Microsoft s’y met aussi, et avec la 5G ça sera un catalyseur.

Vous n'aimez pas iTunes ? Ne l’utilisez pas. Y’a Apple Music pour les uns, et d’autres softs pour les mp3 introuvables d’en l’autre.

Vous n’aimez pas le tout soudé ? Mais j’suis désolé de vous apprendre un peu naïvement que le bricolage des années 90´ c’est fini. Les gens ne cherchent pas/plus ça. De nos jours, c’est 3 ans et poubelle. Inutile de vouloir investir dans des options ou la version haut de gamme, sinon vous n’avez rien compris au film ...

Pour ceux qui sont écœurés du prix de l’iphone 10 : mais qui vous oblige à l’acheter ? Les early adopters ont toujours été prêts à payer plus cher pour avoir le dernier modèle. Bah laissez les faire pour essuyer les plâtres ...

Le rapport qualité prix est nul pour les MacBook Pro ? Sérieusement, l’avenir sera l’Ipad.
C’est une vaste blague en connectique ? Revoyez vos besoins, le cloud, et au pire des cas un dongle. Vous ne savez pas vivre sans machine virtuelle ? Connectez vous avec l’ipad à distance sur un serveur ...

J’suis désolé de vous rappeler une chose élémentaire, mais tout bouge (jamais dans le sens qu’on veut) dans la vie. Ceux qui veulent lutter à contre courant n’en seront que plus déçu. 

Étant un utilisateur bourrin sur Excel au boulot avec tous les problemes, c’est désormais sur IOS et iPad que je fais ma vie perso. Si demain il faudra avoir un outil vide et se connecter sur un cloud pour booter, je le ferai.

Faut avoir de l’agilité intellectuelle et de l’anticipation. Ce qui fait la valorisation d’Apple, ce n’est pas sa marge. C’est sa cacapicie à générer des flux futurs. Et je confirme, elle n’est pas leader et première capitalisation pour rien ...


----------



## melaure (27 Août 2018)

Après t'avoir lu, je comprend que tu es vraiment un excellent représentant de la génération du jetable et de la soumission aux dictats des marques, n'ayant peut-être connu que ça ... Apple est effectivement tranquille si tous ses clients actuels sont comme ça. Cela préfigure bien la gestion de notre monde par des conglomérats industriels, mais que les gens en soit heureux et le souhaitent, ça c'est fort ... Tu sais un monde où tout est pensé pour toi, où tu n'as plus à réfléchir, plus à faire de choix, ça a existé ! Bref on a ré-inventé la dictature communiste mais via les produits manufacturés !

Bref ne résistons plus, le monde de Neo Seoul (Cloud Atlas) sera bientôt le notre quand on raisonne comme ça (difficile d'en vouloir aux gens conditionnés) ... et il y a de quoi être vraiment inquiet pour l'avenir si les gens sont à la fois si influençables, voir devenir volontaires pour être esclave du numérique et de l'achat impulsif sans se poser la moindre question ...

Désolé de ne pas partager ta vision de l'avenir, elle est déprimante ... et je ne vois en quoi accepter tout et n'importe quoi, surtout contre son intérêt, est une signe d'agilité intellectuelle ... au mieux un signe d’opportunisme ...


----------



## huexley (27 Août 2018)

Zigarov a dit:


> Bonjour, c’est mon premier post […] j’ai beaucoup hésité […] quand je vois  […] je voulais intervenir.[…] Je suis même plutôt le genre […] a avoir bien réussi sa vie […] Vous vous plaignez  […] Je vais vous révéler un scoop […] votre mécontentement sera exponentiel […] Mais comment faites vous […]
> Vous n’aimez pas  […] Personne ne vous force […] J’suis désolé de vous rappeler […] bourrin sur Excel […] je fais ma vie perso. […] je le ferai Faut avoir de l’agilité intellectuelle et de l’anticipation. […] Et je confirme



C'est presque la description d'un cas psychatrique *JE JE JE JE JE JE JE JE JE JE JE JE, *il te manque plus que saint commandements sur les tablettes (en marbre 2.0). Je me demande comment pauvre de nous, nous avons pu survivre sans tout ces bons conseils et ton si vaste savoir informatique.


----------



## bompi (27 Août 2018)

Je ne vois pas bien la nouveauté dans ces propos : on doit en lire quelques kB dans les 22 pages de ce fil. 

Ce qui est un peu navrant est de réussir à être aussi simpliste malgré un parcours brillant (exprimé dès le début du second paragraphe... il faut croire que ça fait partie de l'argumentaire ). 

Quoi qu'il en soit, le problème, si tant est qu'il y en ait un, me semble mal défini.

Ce qui dérange, au fond, c'est que beaucoup voudraient pouvoir être dans le cercle des propriétaires de produits Apple mais que c'est forcément limité à ceux qui peuvent se le payer et, de plus, selon les règles édictées par Apple.
C'est tout l'art d'Apple, depuis son second départ, d'avoir réussi à devenir _la_ référence, la source des objets désirables (et qui semblent l'être quels que soient leurs qualités intrinsèques, leur utilité, leur coût), de déjouer toutes les projections/prévisions pessimistes, de cacher les demi-réussites ou les échecs.

Maintenant, si on fait un pas de côté, on se dit que ce n'est pas une fatalité et qu'il y a des routes secondaires de bonne qualité.
On peut toujours construire son PC : il est même très facile pour tout le monde de se procurer des pièces, des tutos etc.
On peut utiliser des systèmes autres qui fournissent tout ce qui est nécessaire. Et ainsi de suite.
Sans pour autant être passéiste ou engoncé dans des habitudes désuètes mais, tout simplement, pour répondre à des besoins bien précis.

Quant au discours, un peu fastidieux, sur l'avenir _via_ la tablette, là encore c'est un peu court. La tablette sert déjà beaucoup mais on ne pourra pas tout faire avec. Ou alors, on lui ajoute un clavier, un stylet, éventuellement une souris, et on fait un PC sous Android ou sous iOS.

Je pense plus pertinent de considérer que, d'une part, l'informatique (au sens le plus large) ne cesse d'étendre son emprise et ses champs d'action et, d'autre part, peu d'objets informatiques disparaissent véritablement : on a plutôt une diversité plus grande, une variété en croissance incessante. En clair, on empile, on superpose.

Que la grande majorité des utilisateurs soient pleinement satisfaits d'appareils mobiles sous iOS/Android n'induit en rien que c'est la vérité _pour tous_. Ce qui est important est de pouvoir trouver un bon produit correspondant à ses propres besoins et critères de qualité, si possible au meilleur prix.

Apple, dans tout ça, mène habilement sa barque. Ce que je trouve regrettable, chez eux, c'est leur prétention et leur côté donneur de leçons. Après tout, ils ne font que vendre des produits, comme toute autre société commerciale, et c'est dans leur stratégie de nous faire croire qu'ils ont nécessairement raison.

Pour finir : est-ce vraiment faire preuve d'agilité intellectuelle et de profondeur de vue que de considérer que la capitalisation boursière serait le seul indice sérieux de qui détient les clefs du futur ? Ou de répéter le discours marketing des GAFA ?
Quant à l'anticipation... je ne sais pas combien de fois j'ai pu lire, en plus de trente ans, que le mainframe était mort, que l'avenir était au terminal passif, que le clavier serait bientôt dépassé, que ceci et que cela etc. Je ne doute pas que certaines prévisions finiront par se réaliser, mais pas toutes et ça prendra encore du temps. Donc, soyons modestes et pragmatiques dans nos prévisions.


----------



## ibabar (28 Août 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Quant au discours, un peu fastidieux, sur l'avenir _via_ la tablette, là encore c'est un peu court. La tablette sert déjà beaucoup mais on ne pourra pas tout faire avec. Ou alors, on lui ajoute un clavier, un stylet, éventuellement une souris, et on fait un PC sous Android ou sous iOS


C'est un raisonnement d'arrière garde: qui a dans son entourage des millenials voit bien que l'interface clavier/souris c'est pour eux de la préhistoire, c'est inadapté et ça fait sourire (tout comme nous quand on utilisait déjà du mail et que la génération précédente était encore accrochée au fax).
Et même le tactile pour eux semble déjà un peu dépassé: ils n'en sont pas à taper sur des claviers virtuels mais davantage à "parler" à leur device, à le commander par la voix, à envoyer des messages vocaux (transcrits ou non).

Ce qui est étonnant est que beaucoup d'entreprises ne fassent pas davantage ou plus rapidement la bascule de l'ordinateur vers des interfaces tactiles, mais le coût de renouvellement des parcs, la formation, l'hybridation du parc (PC/tablettes) durant une phase transitoire...etc, l'adaptation serait sans doute coûteuse et chiante, donc mieux vaut rester sur un système connu, fût-il obsolète...

_Et je précise que j'ai un Mac, pas (plus) d'iPad, que je suis plus à l'aise dans ce système (pour l'instant). Mais à un moment, il faut savoir se regarder en face et s'avouer qu'on est un vieux con, mais qu'effectivement on ne doit pas obligatoirement coller aux innovations pour rester dans le coup!
Libre à chacun de monter une tour PC, de faire un Hackintosh ou de fuir les réseaux sociaux, mais avec l'honnêteté intellectuelle de reconnaître que ce n'est pas la tendance ni sociétale ni consumériste actuellement._


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2018)

ibabar a dit:


> C'est un raisonnement d'arrière garde: qui a dans son entourage des millenials voit bien que l'interface clavier/souris c'est pour eux de la préhistoire, c'est inadapté et ça fait sourire (tout comme nous quand on utilisait déjà du mail et que la génération précédente était encore accrochée au fax).
> Et même le tactile pour eux semble déjà un peu dépassé: ils n'en sont pas à taper sur des claviers virtuels mais davantage à "parler" à leur device, à le commander par la voix, à envoyer des messages vocaux (transcrits ou non).


Je ne voix que très peu de personnes parler a son device pour le commander (Siri/Android).
Par contre, les messages Whatsapp audio, j'en voit le faire.
Mais qu'es-ce que ca change vraiment par rapport au répondeur vocal (+ messagerie visuelle) hormis que c'est de la data et pas de voix, et que c'est pas chez ton opérateur mais chez une entreprise tierce.
C'est juste plus pratique (intégré dans une app de communication) mais c'est tout.
Perso, je suis moité Whatsapp, moitié SMS. Et quelques iMessages, que je n'ai que sur mon iPad.



ibabar a dit:


> Ce qui est étonnant est que beaucoup d'entreprises ne fassent pas davantage ou plus rapidement la bascule de l'ordinateur vers des interfaces tactiles, mais le coût de renouvellement des parcs, la formation, l'hybridation du parc (PC/tablettes) durant une phase transitoire...etc, l'adaptation serait sans doute coûteuse et chiante, donc mieux vaut rester sur un système connu, fût-il obsolète...



Je ne suis pas un créatif au bureau. J'ai désactivé l'interface tactile (l'interface au doigt) de mon PC portable car c'est inutile et source de soucis si quelqu'un y touche ! Par contre j'ai gardé la fonction Wacom (et ça ca claque )



ibabar a dit:


> _Et je précise que j'ai un Mac, pas (plus) d'iPad, que je suis plus à l'aise dans ce système (pour l'instant). Mais à un moment, il faut savoir se regarder en face et s'avouer qu'on est un vieux con, mais qu'effectivement on ne doit pas obligatoirement coller aux innovations pour rester dans le coup!
> Libre à chacun de monter une tour PC, de faire un Hackintosh ou de fuir les réseaux sociaux, mais avec l'honnêteté intellectuelle de reconnaître que ce n'est pas la tendance ni sociétale ni consumériste actuellement._




J'ai un iPad mini 4 (mais je ne sais pas par quoi je le changerai s'il arrete de fonctionner -- peut etre un iPad.
J'ai un Windows Phone apres avoir eu deux iPhone. C'est moins cher et j'en fait un peu moins dessus, mais ça me convient quand meme (et j'ai Here Maps en hors ligne ). Je ne sais pas par quoi je le changerai quand il tombera en panne.
J'avais un MBP 2011, mais apres deux reparations, Apple ne veut pas me le changer ni meme le reparer (ça ne servirait a rien de toute facon). Je ne pense pas acheter un Mac si je dois de nouveau acheter un portable. Les prix sont prohibitifs pour ce qu'il y a dedans. Peut etre un DELL XPS 13/15.
Je n'avais pas de tour PC. J'en ai monté une en double boot Win 10/Mac 10.13. Elle est arrivée juste avant que mon MBP me lache definitivement. J'en suis tres content et tout est stable. J'ai une bonne carte graphique et j'ai pu y ranger 6 disques dedans.


----------



## bompi (28 Août 2018)

ibabar a dit:


> C'est un raisonnement d'arrière garde: qui a dans son entourage des millenials voit bien que l'interface clavier/souris c'est pour eux de la préhistoire, c'est inadapté et ça fait sourire (tout comme nous quand on utilisait déjà du mail et que la génération précédente était encore accrochée au fax).
> Et même le tactile pour eux semble déjà un peu dépassé: ils n'en sont pas à taper sur des claviers virtuels mais davantage à "parler" à leur device, à le commander par la voix, à envoyer des messages vocaux (transcrits ou non).


Bof. J'en ai deux à la maison et ils ont plutôt tendance à utiliser ce qu'ils trouvent, d'une part, et à prendre ce qui leur convient suivant le besoin du moment, d'autre part.
Quand ils ont du montage vidéo ou du traitement d'image ou des documents un peu long à entrer, c'est plutôt leur Mac qu'ils utilisent.

Par ailleurs, je ne vois vraiment pas grand-monde utiliser la voix pour piloter quoi que ce soit. Quand on est tout seul, passe encore, mais en groupe, c'est plus compliqué.

Quant à la tablette et les interfaces tactiles, on en déploie, mais pas pour tout le monde parce que n'est pas nécessairement _pratique_ pour tout le monde, du moins pas aujourd'hui. Il y a encore beaucoup d'usages multi-tâches/multi-applications qui impliquent d'avoir des outils plus complexes que les tablettes.

Mais, une nouvelle fois, on s'est complètement écarté du sujet initial.


----------



## Apple.Geek (28 Août 2018)

Pour ma part, j’essaie de passer de plus en plus à l’iPad, mais ce n’est juste pas possible. 
Je ne pense pas que le couple clavier/souris soit dépassé. Tout dépend des usages de chacun. Mon Mac me sert à faire du développement, du graphisme/montage (PS, AE, Première et FCP) et du réseau. 
Pour le développement, certes c’est possible sur iPad, mais c’est une perte monstrueuse de temps. Pour la partie montage, il y a Luma Fusion, que j’ai sur mon iPad, mais tellement limité que je ne l’utilise même plus.
Et ouvrir une connexion SSH sur un iPad avec le clavier virtuel qui prend la moitié de l’écran, je n’en parle même pas. 

Certes, aujourd’hui il peut remplacer bien des usages, et est de plus en plus adopté du fait de ses avantages (poids, taille, prix,...).

Si pour combler ces manques, il faut avoir un clavier externe, un stylet,... pour ne même pas avoir accès aux logiciels pros que l’on trouve sous Mac, non merci. 

C’est un débat débat de longue date sur ce forum avec plus d’une centaine de pages. En les lisant, on se rend compte que pour des usages basiques, il remplace très bien un Mac, voire même pour CERTAINS usages plus poussés. En revanche, je ne vois pas comment un jour il pourrait remplacer le confort d’un vrai PC.

D’autant plus qu’on est cantonné à iOS. Je passe ma journée à switcher entre MacOS et Linux, et je ne pense pas être le seul.


----------



## iluro_64 (28 Août 2018)

Il y a des générations qui détestent le "tout jetable". Celles-là, au moins ont un minimum de sens écologique. Sans doute aussi ont-elles une certaine distanciation vis à vis des entreprises qui veulent penser pour elles. Elles vivent le présent et pas une science-fiction de fantaisie.
Il y a des générations qui ne jurent que par le tout jetable. Celles-là n'ont sans doute pas beaucoup de curiosité scientifique et/ou technique. Elles n'ont de considération que pour elles-mêmes, et sont grandes gaspilleuses de nouveautés qui n'en sont pas vraiment, et de ressources non renouvelables. Elles sont le jouet des champions des fabricants d'envie au grand dam de leur portefeuille.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Août 2018)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Il y a des générations qui détestent le "tout jetable".



Des « générations », rien que ça. 

Des personnes, évidemment, et on en voit ici quelques unes, toujours les mêmes, mais de là à prétendre qu’elles correspondent à une « génération ».

Beaucoup de prétention. Prétention à définir ce que doit être la « vraie » informatique, à distribuer les bons points, les bons produits (ceux d’avant) et les mauvais (ceux d’aujourd’hui), la bonne stratégie commerciale (vendre à un prix qui vous convient), les bons clients (vous) et les mauvais (les autres), à dénigrer ceux qui n’ont pas la même vision, voire simplement les mêmes besoins. Avec en prime la petite leçon de morale selon les poncifs du moment.

Non. Vous n’êtes pas représentatifs d’une quelconque génération car « l’âge ne fait rien à l’affaire… » comme disait le chanteur.


----------



## hellarious (7 Septembre 2018)

Ce qui me prend la tête? Les gens qui se mêlent pas de leur affaire et cri au pro Apple '' bande de pigeon gneu genu gneu ''


----------



## byte_order (7 Septembre 2018)

Zigarov a dit:


> J’suis désolé de vous rappeler une chose élémentaire, mais tout bouge (jamais dans le sens qu’on veut) dans la vie.


Y'a comme un problème de logique si absolument aucun changement induit ne satisfait quelqu'un.



> Ceux qui veulent lutter à contre courant n’en seront que plus déçu.



Quelle jolie philosophie que le renoncement à toute espérance et l'acceptation d'un monde prêt à consommer.
Je vous invite à revoir comment les choses basculent dans l'Histoire, celle avec un grand H, et vous verrez que ces changements ont tous, au départ, un utopiste ou un inconscient qu'on avait pas prévenu ou qui n'a pas écouté qu'il fallait renoncer.

TL;DR

Ils ne savaient pas que c'était impossible, alors ils l'ont fait.
+
Dire qu'il suffirait que personne n’achète pour que cela ne se vende pas.
=
Tout bouge. Y compris les certitudes. Les vôtres incluses.


----------



## roquebrune (26 Septembre 2018)

ce qui me prend le plus la tete c' est ios sur iPad pro ... je veux une fusion osx ios


----------



## mto1 (20 Avril 2019)

Pages 08...
À quoi sert de "vendre" (d'un point de vue publicitaire) des logiciels qui font des trucs insensés, s'ils ne peuvent faire le basic ? : je me bat depuis 2 h avec "sections" pour avoir des marges différentes d'une section à 'autre, et bien, apparemment, ce n'est pas possible !!!??? 
Je faisais cela en 2 clics sous AppleWorks, je crois cauchemarder là... Idem avec les en-têtes et bas de page, lesquels, s'il ne sont pas propres à chaque section, ont juste le bon gout de ne pas afficher ce qui est inscrit dans la section précédente, mais cela modifie la pagination, qui est particulièrement laborieuse...
Rendez moi AW !!!!!!


----------



## huexley (22 Avril 2019)

Dans mes nouveaux usage j'ai récup un iPad Pro avec son Pencil 2.0… Alors j'avoue que j'adore le design de cet iPad et je me surprends a reprendre plaisir à dessiner ! Par contre iOS à de ces limitations qui me font presque hurler (je suis sur Android). Je n'aborde pas l'impossibilité d'avoir autre chose que Safari ou Mail comme client, mais la gestion des fichiers, quel bordel… En terme d'UX et UI c'est du vrai délire, des boutons obscurs en terme d'icones qui cachent d'autres boutons encore plus obscurs et en plus rien n'indique que tu peux scroller dedans pour en voir d'autres… Y a t'il un pilote dans l'avion ?


----------



## iluro_64 (22 Avril 2019)

Je ne suis pas tout à fait convaincu par l'obsolescence programmée, bien que d'aucuns la pratique. Je me suis rendu compte ces derniers jours que j'en étais "victime". En effet, après avoir "modernisé" le MBP 13" de mi-2010, acheté d'occasion sur le refurb, et toujours vaillant malgré son âge, il ne me restait plus qu'une étape à franchir pour lui donner un nouveau coup de jeune. Pour pouvoir limiter les frais de licences, et disposer des logiciels que j'utilise tous les jours pour certains, et périodiquement mais régulièrement, sur deux machines distinctes, je me suis abonné à Office 365 avec la formule la moins chère, "Office 365 Personnel", et à la combinaison d'Adobe comprenant Photoshop et Lightroom.

Comme macOS Sierra posait quelques problèmes de compatibilité avec MS, j'ai évolué vers macOS High Sierra. À ma grande surprise, la mise à jour se passa en une seule passe, et ni Onyx ni EtreChechk Pro ne détectèrent de défaillances, seulement quelques fichiers "orphelins" datant de 2014. Quant à Office et Photos, pas de problème visible, ni à l'usage.

Pour être tranquille, j'entamai une mise à jour vers Mojave, persuadé que ce MBP avec lecteur/graveur CD/DVD et son processeur Core 2 Duo était éligible. Et bien non ! Il ne l'est pas. Information précisée par EtreCheck mais qui, sur l'instant, ne m'avait pas alarmé. Peut-être, justement, parce qu'il est équipé du lecteur/graveur.

Je me trouve donc face à une nécessité : acheter un nouveau MBP de base, configuré au minimum, sur le refurb, auquel je joindrai un SSD externe pour lui donner un peu de coffre. Cette seconde machine ne me sert qu'en déplacement. Même si je me déplace de moins en moins, il m'est nécessaire.

Ce genre de situation ne m'était pas inconnue. Je l'avais vécu avec une machine de type Power Macintosh, type PM 7500, étendu en PM 7600, et que j'avais utilisé et fait évoluer en configuration matérielle et logicielle pendant 12 années !
Cette fois-ci, l'obsolescence apparait au bout de 9 ans. Je me demande, du coup, au bout de combien de temps mon iMac 27" de fin 2013 sera-t-il obsolète ? Car, j'hésite un peu à acheter une machine de 3250 € environ avec les options qui m'intéressent, et dont je dispose sur mon iMac actuel. Sera-ce à l'arrivée de macOS 10.15, où à l'arrivée des Mac avec processeurs ARM ?


----------



## subsole (22 Avril 2019)

Restaurer simplement les boîtes aux lettres, les e-mails ainsi que les règles dans Mail, en un clique sans se retaper la configuration des boites ( comme avec exporter importer) ou être obliger de passer par un TM.
Avant on pouvait le faire manuellement c'était pas donné mais faisable. Sous Mojave ça semble impossible, la """simplicité"""" fout la camp !
Disons plus largement, pouvoir faire migrer telle ou telle Application ou simplement tel ou tel réglage , et pas tout ou rien comme c'est le cas lorsqu'on utilise l'Assistant de Migration (toutes les application + tous les égales) .

Exemple => 
https://forums.macg.co/threads/moja...ux-lettres-et-les-e-mails-dans-mail.1314858/#


----------



## Tina•11 (5 Novembre 2019)

Ce qui me prend le chou (mais pas que chez Apple), c'est cette course effrenée à l'upgrade. Je parle en tant qu'utilisatrice lambda, évidemment.
Mais ça, c'est depuis des années, que ça m'espante... On n'a pas le temps de faire le tour de tout le _potentiel_ d'un système, d'un modèle, d'un OS, que déjà il faut passer à "supérieur". 
Mais à part sur les fofos dédiés Apple, je ne connais personne autour de moi qui explore sa bécane pour savoir quoi en faire de plus, ou pour faire des modifs. Généralement, c'est : un peu de TT, un peu de photo, et surfer, c'est tout...
Ça me fait peur. C'est un peu comme si on disait aux gens "Achetez cette Abarth Spider, vous allez voir, elle développe 300 ch à 6 500 tr/min !", alors qu'une bonne Peugeot citadine leur suffirait amplement... 
Je ne me moque pas des utilisateurs, je pense qu'ils sont pris dans un engrenage de surenchère consumériste, et que, pour plussoyer ce qui a été dit plus haut, ça n'est ni économique, ni écologique. Ni raisonnable...


----------



## sifoto (6 Novembre 2019)

Comme il faut toujours vendre plus, faire du bridage volontaire qui vise à rendre obsolète du matériel qui en réalité ne l'est pas encore.


----------



## Gwen (6 Novembre 2019)

… que le service TV+ ne passe pas sur une Apple TV de troisième génération. L'image, le son et les sous titres se désynchronisent. Obligé de regarder sur mon iPad… Lamentable    :-(


----------



## woz86 (7 Novembre 2019)

Le manque d’innovation de Tim Cook, ce n’est pas un visionnaire comme l’était Steve Jobs.
Il manque ce « One more thing » lors des Keynote.


----------



## Gwen (8 Novembre 2019)

Steve Job a fait peu de « one more thing ». Mais il manque un peu de magie en effet.


----------



## roquebrune (9 Novembre 2019)

pour moi ce qui manque de plus c'est du haut de gamme sans concessions (pareil chez Leica)


----------



## jmtweb (17 Novembre 2019)

Examinons en détail le fonctionnement de l'homo sapiens... https://fr.quora.com/Pourquoi-achet...d-un-smartphone-à-200-assure-99-de-vos-tâches


----------



## Gwen (17 Novembre 2019)

C'est quoi ce site Quora   ? Un rassemblement de philosophe du dimanche qui répondent à des questions débiles ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2019)

gwen a dit:


> C'est quoi ce site Quora   ? Un rassemblement de philosophe du dimanche qui répondent à des questions débiles ?


C'est assez comique a lire


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (17 Novembre 2019)

J'adore ce site, j'ai un abonnement sur la partie programmation, et la aussi c'est fort:
"puis-je appendre la programmation en 3 mois et devenir aussi riche que Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## Sly54 (17 Novembre 2019)

woz86 a dit:


> Le manque d’innovation de Tim Cook, ce n’est pas un visionnaire comme l’était Steve Jobs.


Yep. C'est vrai que depuis 2012, les innovations du rupture chez Apple se comptent sur… j'ai beau réfléchir, je n'en vois aucune. Rien. Zéro. Nada. Le néant…


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Yep. C'est vrai que depuis 2012, les innovations du rupture chez Apple se comptent sur… j'ai beau réfléchir, je n'en vois aucune. Rien. Zéro. Nada. Le néant…


L'Apple Watch


----------



## Sly54 (17 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'Apple Watch


Mouais. Est ce pour autant une "innovation de rupture" ? y-a-t-il eu une déferlante par tous les concurrents de montres semblables à l'AW ?


----------



## ibabar (17 Novembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> innovations du rupture





Jura39 a dit:


> L'Apple Watch



J'ai dû vérifier l'URL pour voir si j'étais sur MacG ou encore sur Quora


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> y-a-t-il eu une déferlante par tous les concurrents de montres semblables à l'AW ?



Je pense que oui


----------



## ibabar (17 Novembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Yep. C'est vrai que depuis 2012, les innovations du rupture chez Apple se comptent sur… j'ai beau réfléchir, je n'en vois aucune. Rien. Zéro. Nada. Le néant…


Clavier papillon, TouchBar, FaceID, Pencil, MacPro cylindre (ok: poubelle !), CarPlay, HomePod, eSIM...
Bon ok, si on ne peut plus troller un peu par un dimanche pluvieux !  lol

Pour moi depuis 2012, il y a eu 2 innovations de rupture importantes:
_ TouchID qui a démocratisé la sécurisation des smartphones (je pense que beaucoup de gens auparavant se passaient de verrou car ça les saoulait de taper un code).
_ Les AirPods qui sont presque devenus non pas encore une antonomase mais un mètre étalon pour le secteur car le sans-fil avant c'était essentiellement avec un fil entre les 2 écouteurs, et là plus rien, c'est vraiment hallucinant de confort, de simplicité, d'efficacité.
_ Je serais tenté d'ajouter Apple Pay et de manière plus large un secteur entier touchant aux données personnelles avec Apple Card, et "Sign in with Apple", avec donc aussi Apple Cash (transfert d'argent via iMessage), même si ce secteur sera long et complexe à faire évoluer car Apple s'attaque au lobby banquier et à un tas d'entités à la fois (Visa/ Mastercard, Western Union, Paypal, Facebook...etc).


Mais pour en revenir au sujet, ce qui m'énerve chez Apple c'est la baisse de qualité du matériel, ajouté à la condescendance des Genius qui sont ignares pour la plupart.
Dernier exemple en date vendredi: RDV pour l'écran d'un MacBook Pro 15" (v. 2016) qui a des séries de lignes verticales (phénomène qui s'amplifie)... le "Genius" reconnaît qu'on y est pour rien, qu'il n'y a pas eu de choc, que c'est un problème matériel mais que la garantie est expirée depuis 6 mois... et donc que ça coûtera la bagatelle de 900€ !
Avec 300 balles de plus j'ai un MacBook Air neuf sous garantie...

Ah et pour revenir aux AirPods (que j'adore): achetés en avril 2017, ceux-ci sont à présent presque inutilisables puisque l'autonomie est de 1h30 (je ne couvre même pas un voyage en TGV) avec bizarrement l'un des 2 qui "meurt" quand il reste 25% dans l'autre...
A nouveau le prix de remplacement de batterie équivaut quasiment à des neufs... j'aurais bien sauté sur les AirPods Pro mais si c'est pour me retrouver avec un produit jetable qui va durer 30 mois... ça fait 10€ mensuels en sus à ajouter à Apple Music, Apple TV+, Apple Arcade, iCloud Drive... qu'Apple me fasse un gros forfait LLD et me file un Mac et un iPhone neufs tous les 2 ans à ce compte-là !

Ils sont où les matériels qui duraient 10 ans ?
Qu'on s'entende bien: je ne demande pas à changer les composants pour se retrouver avec un laptop aussi gros que Woz, mais juste avoir du matériel qui ne tombe pas en rade (même s'il ralentit, c'est normal).


----------



## jmtweb (17 Novembre 2019)

*Ce qui me prend la tête chez Apple ? *
- Les câbles à deux balles vendus une fortune.
- La suppression du jack pour imposer le bluetooth et les produits qui en découlent.
- La volonté de faire casquer le client en vendant un produit minimaliste l'obligeant à prendre des tas d'options.
- La gadgétisation à outrance (touchbar) faisant ressembler le produit à un jouet pour enfant.
- Les rajouts disgracieux (clavier iPad pro).
- La souris inutilisable lors du rechargement.
- L'absence de fil pour le clavier.
- Les batteries anorexiques.
- Le tarif indécent et disproportionné des produits pommés.

*ce que j'aime chez Apple ?*
- Le design et l'iMac.

*Ce que je n'achète plus chez Apple ?*
- Les iPhones depuis le 4S.

*Ce  que je continuerai à acheter chez Apple ?*
- L'iMac.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2019)

jmtweb a dit:


> *Ce  que je continuerai à acheter chez Apple ?*
> - L'iMac.


Je plussoie


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (18 Novembre 2019)

Les appels accidentels FaceTime.... J'en reçois au moins un par jour. 
Le clavier Butterfly, j'ai jamais haïs un clavier autant que ça. 
Les AMD FirePro D700 du Mac Pro.
La touchBar qu'on utilise par accident.


Enfin voila la liste des trucs qui me prennent la tête chez Apple


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Novembre 2019)

La souris avec le port usb dessous : une abérration !


jmtweb a dit:


> -
> L'absence de fil pour le clavier.
> Il existe le clavier filaire, non ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2019)

J'ai un Mac ,un MacBook et un iPhone

Quoi de mieux ?


----------



## huexley (27 Novembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Dernier exemple en date vendredi: RDV pour l'écran d'un MacBook Pro 15" (v. 2016) qui a des séries de lignes verticales (phénomène qui s'amplifie)... le "Genius" reconnaît qu'on y est pour rien, qu'il n'y a pas eu de choc, que c'est un problème matériel mais que la garantie est expirée depuis 6 mois... et donc que ça coûtera la bagatelle de 900€ !
> Avec 300 balles de plus j'ai un MacBook Air neuf sous garantie...



Je pense que cela vaut la peine de porter plainte pour vice caché. Surtout qu'il est plus que LARGEMENT documenté.


----------



## ibabar (27 Novembre 2019)

huexley a dit:


> plus que LARGEMENT documenté


Je n'ai malheureusement rien trouvé de probant, à part le problème du rétroéclairage (sur le 13") et des problèmes de lignes horizontales (mais là aussi non reconnu par Apple).

_Sans vouloir polluer le fil, une image du phénomène (qui s'aggrave petit à petit):_


----------



## jmtweb (27 Novembre 2019)

La dalle est morte. Sans le contrat SAV Apple, les carottes sont cuites. Renseignez-vous auprès d'un centre SAV agrée Apple, exemple : INTER-ACTIF Roissy - Aeroville


----------



## ibabar (27 Novembre 2019)

jmtweb a dit:


> La dalle est morte


C'est exactement ça qui me prend la tête chez Apple: on achète un modèle plutôt haut de gamme au sein d'une marque (qui se veut) premium, et au bout de 2 ans 1/2 on a une grosse pièce HS et aucun geste commercial...

Si je compare à l'automobile je pense qu'un geste serait aussi délicat chez Mercedes/ Audi/ BMW mais pas sûr que le moteur ou l'embrayage lâche au bout de 2 ans 1/2, pas sûr non plus que la personne au SAV du garage m'annonce droit dans ses bottes que "_vous, l'utilisateur, n'y êtes pour rien mais que c'est ainsi, c'est pas de chance..._"
Si ça arrivait ça finirait automatiquement avec du cheap jetable genre Dacia... on paye pas cher et quand ça plante, on change.

Un tas de gens fait déjà ainsi pour l'électroménager: qui achète encore un lave-linge ou un four de marque, en payant 3 ou 4x le prix du basique ? Plus grand-monde: on prend de la promo Carrefour ou de l'Électro-Dépôt et quand c'est ruiné, on renouvelle sans même faire de devis de réparation (et d'ailleurs parfois on se félicite 10 ans plus tard d'avoir toujours ce matériel premier prix qui pourtant tourne encore comme une horloge !).


----------



## jmtweb (27 Novembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> C'est exactement ça qui me prend la tête chez Apple: on achète un modèle plutôt haut de gamme au sein d'une marque (qui se veut) premium, et au bout de 2 ans 1/2 on a une grosse pièce HS et aucun geste commercial...
> 
> Si je compare à l'automobile je pense qu'un geste serait aussi délicat chez Mercedes/ Audi/ BMW mais pas sûr que le moteur ou l'embrayage lâche au bout de 2 ans 1/2, pas sûr non plus que la personne au SAV du garage m'annonce droit dans ses bottes que "_vous, l'utilisateur, n'y êtes pour rien mais que c'est ainsi, c'est pas de chance..._"
> Si ça arrivait ça finirait automatiquement avec du cheap jetable genre Dacia... on paye pas cher et quand ça plante, on change.
> ...



Mon électro ménager Miele coûte un bras mais le produit s'inscrit dans la durée.
Concernant les voitures, je vous invite à jeter un oeil sur le bas côté des routes et vous serez surpris de voir très souvent des berlines censées être fiables.
Discutez avec les garagistes généralistes (objectivité oblige) ou les groupes tel que MIDAS etc., ils vous diront que les marques estampillées "low cost" peuvent être très fiables.
Attention au pathos des marketeux et aux avis tendancieux de certains magazines.
Tarif et fiabilité n'oeuvrent pas toujours de concert. Je connais des gens ravis de leur Dacia et ne changeant que très rarement de voiture. Attention aux idées reçues !
Ce que je trouve fort amusant, c'est de lire ou d'entendre des critiques négatives au sujet des produits fabriqués en Chine quand on sait que la majorité des produits, Apple ne fait pas exception à la règle, y sont fabriqués.


----------



## ibabar (27 Novembre 2019)

jmtweb a dit:


> Ce que je trouve fort amusant, c'est de lire ou d'entendre des critiques négatives au sujet des produits fabriqués en Chine quand on sait que la majorité des produits, Apple ne fait pas exception à la règle, y sont fabriqués.


C’est le cahier des charges et le contrôle qualité (et éventuellement plus tard la qualité du SAV pour pallier à d’éventuels manquements) qui sont importants, pas le pays de fabrication ou la nationalité de l’opérateur 
Il y a du très haut de gamme Made in China comme du bas de gamme atroce.


----------



## jmtweb (27 Novembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> C’est le cahier des charges et le contrôle qualité (et éventuellement plus tard la qualité du SAV pour pallier à d’éventuels manquements) qui sont importants, pas le pays de fabrication ou la nationalité de l’opérateur
> Il y a du très haut de gamme Made in China comme du bas de gamme atroce.



Je faisais allusion aux produits haut de gamme dans les deux cas mais dans l'absolu, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec vous concernant le cahier des charges.


----------



## huexley (28 Novembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Je n'ai malheureusement rien trouvé de probant, à part le problème du rétroéclairage (sur le 13") et des problèmes de lignes horizontales (mais là aussi non reconnu par Apple).
> 
> _Sans vouloir polluer le fil, une image du phénomène (qui s'aggrave petit à petit):_



Autant pour moi je ne pensais pas à cela.
Bon courage dans tes démarches


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (8 Décembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Dernier exemple en date vendredi: RDV pour l'écran d'un MacBook Pro 15" (v. 2016) qui a des séries de lignes verticales (phénomène qui s'amplifie)... le "Genius" reconnaît qu'on y est pour rien, qu'il n'y a pas eu de choc, que c'est un problème matériel mais que la garantie est expirée depuis 6 mois... et donc que ça coûtera la bagatelle de 900€ !
> Avec 300 balles de plus j'ai un MacBook Air neuf sous garantie...



Si vous êtes bon client, essayez d'insister un peu, voire d'avoir au bout du fil un responsable un peu plus haut dans la hiérarchie. C'est ce qui m'est arrivé avec mon ancien MacBook Pro 17" qui n'était plus sous garantie, j'ai pu obtenir le remplacement de la carte-mère pour le prix de la main d’œuvre (80€ au lieu de 600 environ à l'époque).


----------



## huexley (10 Décembre 2019)

[MGZ] Shralldam a dit:


> Si vous êtes bon client




Ils ont serré la vis violent, refus de remplacer un SSD 512Gb d'un MacBook Air qui a 2 ans et 1 mois… Ils me proposent 500€ la réparation et je commande pour 200k€ par an de matériel Apple, surtout des laptops… J'ai plein de macs cassés ca me fait des spare parts, mais je trouve que l'ambiance a beaucoup changée ces deux dernières années


----------



## jmtweb (11 Décembre 2019)

En effet, le SAV de l'époque qui remplaçait d'emblée un produit défectueux n'existe plus. Désormais, les consignes sont drastiques.
De surcroît, la fiabilité d'antan n'est plus. Il suffit de voir la queue au SAV qui n'en finit pas de s'allonger au fil du temps.


----------



## Orphanis (1 Janvier 2020)

Pour ma part plusieurs choses : 

- S.A.V. qui n'est pas à la hauteur de produits premium. 

- Selon mon expérience la fiabilité des produits est nettement en baisse depuis quelques années et la situation est aggravée par le fait qu'Apple propose des machines dans lesquels le moindre composant est soudé. 

- Corollaire du point précédent : la durée de vie des machines est moindre (j'ai eu des machines qui ont eu une seconde vie grâce au remplacement du disque dur mécanique par un SSD ou à la suite d'une augmentation de la RAM). 

- Placement tarifaire irrationnel au regard des points précités : acheter un Mac à 3000 euros (encore qu'au milieu des années 2000, il me semble que c'était moins pour les MacBook Pro) en se disant qu'il va tenir quelques années, qu'on peut le faire évoluer et qu'au pire le S.A.V est réactif et bienveillant peut avoir du sens mais investir cette somme aujourd'hui est plus discutable. 

- Augmentation sensible du prix de certaines machines qui laisse des utilisateurs sur le carreau et je pense aux anciens utilisateurs de Mac Pro qui ont besoin d'une machine au format tour évolutive qui peut tourner plusieurs heures  et qui ne trouvent plus rien dans le catalogue Apple (les photographes par exemple). 

- Les itérations erratiques en matière de logiciels : on vous présente certains logiciels comme étant l'avenir avant  de les abandonner soudainement alors qu'ils étaient objectivement viables (Exemple : Aperture).   

- La "philosophie" de la marque qui est un peu à la dérive : on s'achemine vers une marque de luxe (série Hermès sur les Apple Watch, prix des roues sur les Mac Pro, le prix du support écran sur le nouveau Cinema Display...etc.). On s'achemine progressivement vers le Leica de l'informatique... 

- L'absence de produits d'entrée de gamme : on se rappelle qu'à la sortie du Mac mini, ce dernier était censé favoriser le switch en étant une machine basique à prix accessible. Ce n'est clairement plus le cas aujourd'hui.


----------



## melaure (3 Janvier 2020)

@Orphanis, +10 j'aime à ce post !


----------



## Kevick (3 Janvier 2020)

Orphanis a dit:


> - L'absence de produits d'entrée de gamme : on se rappelle qu'à la sortie du Mac mini, ce dernier était censé favoriser le switch en étant une machine basique à prix accessible. Ce n'est clairement plus le cas aujourd'hui.



Disons que la notion d'entrée de gamme chez Apple est particulière.
Moi c'est surtout pour les portables que je trouve qu'Apple est une arnaque complète à l'heure actuelle. Un portable d'entrée de gamme coûte aussi cher qu'un Imac standard. Mais avec un SSD ridicule de 128 Go et l'absence totale de port USB. Avec ce genre de machine je ne fais rien.

La totalité de mes documents représente presque 100 Go. Ce qui veut dire que le MB serait plein.

Donc je préfère garder mon MB de 2010 Snow Leopard avec un DD de 170 Go, deux ports USB et un lecteur DVD. J'ai pu récupérer un FireFox v48 qui marche pas trop mal pour faire un peu internet et ça suffit largement si je suis en déplacement (ce qui n'arrive presque jamais).

Et s'il devait rendre l'âme, soit je me tourne vers l'occasion Apple, soit carrément je passe chez Windows pour un ordi portable. Pour 600/700 euros on a des 15 pouces, grand clavier, 1 To, ports USB... Ca ne me causerai pas de problème. Ca fait 20 ans que je suis sur les 2 systèmes (j'ai connu Win 98, XP, 7), j'ai actuellement une tour avec Win 7 et s'il le faut je passerai sur Win 10 sur portable si je ne trouve rien qui me convienne chez la Pomme.


----------



## jc7net (3 Janvier 2020)

J'aimerai avoir le nom du petit con de merde responsable pour la synchronisation de Music avec iPhone? IL FAUT que je lui envoie un mail, un message ou même un appel. 
Depuis 2003!!!! bordel 2003!!!! j'ai mes chanson classifiés avec les pochettes et tous que vas avec. 
En plus de qui l'idée de synchroniser avec le Finder???? ça doit être un coince du cu... je suis sure c'est pas possible le debile quoi


----------



## melaure (4 Janvier 2020)

Kevick a dit:


> Disons que la notion d'entrée de gamme chez Apple est particulière.
> Moi c'est surtout pour les portables que je trouve qu'Apple est une arnaque complète à l'heure actuelle. Un portable d'entrée de gamme coûte aussi cher qu'un Imac standard. Mais avec un SSD ridicule de 128 Go et l'absence totale de port USB. Avec ce genre de machine je ne fais rien.



Pour le SSD ce ne serait pas un problème s'il etait changeable. Avant c'est ce qu'on faisait on achetait un "petit" MBP 15 à 2000/2500 euros et on upgradait quand on avait de nouveau des moyens !

Mais c'est surtout en terme de confientialité de tes données. Tu as une panne électrique, tu ne peux pas purger tes données de ton Mac avant de l'envoyer chez Apple (on peut pas extraire le SSD, pas de mode target ...). Bref tu n'es plus propriétaire de tes données, et il n'y a aucune garantie que les récupères en revenant du SAV (entre temps tu ne peux pas savoir non plus s'il y accèdent, sauf si tu as crypté).

Mais comment les gens peuvent accepter ça ??? Comment le client peut tout se laisser imposer à son détriment depuis que Cook gère ? Les MacUsers ont-ils perdu toute capacité de réflexion ? L'entreprise est-elle finalement devenu une secte du secteur technologique ? Ou juste un phénomène de mode avec des ustensiles pour le paraître ?

J'aimerais bien qu'un gros ménage soit fait dans la direction pour revenir à une boite d'informatique challenger, comme au début des années 2000, avec des gens qui aiment faire des produits POUR les utilisateurs, et pas un fond de placement façon Black Rock où seul les mots marges et bénéfices commandent toute action de l'entreprise ...


----------



## Kevick (4 Janvier 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Mais c'est surtout en terme de confientialité de tes données. Tu as une panne électrique, tu ne peux pas purger tes données de ton Mac avant de l'envoyer chez Apple (on peut pas extraire le SSD, pas de mode target ...). Bref tu n'es plus propriétaire de tes données, et il n'y a aucune garantie que les récupères en revenant du SAV (entre temps tu ne peux pas savoir non plus s'il y accèdent, sauf si tu as crypté).



KEUWA ? On ne peut plus mettre un MB récent en mode Target ?  

On parle bien du procédé qui consiste à brancher en esclave un mac à un autre, l'allumer en appuyant sur "T" afin que son DD monte sur le bureau du Mac Maître et ainsi pouvoir le bidouiller comme on veut (notamment le formater et réinstaller un système dessus) ? 

Si on ne peut plus faire ça, c'est clair est net que plus jamais je n'achèterai un portable de la Pomme. 

Rassure moi, le mode Target existe tjrs pour les Mac de bureau ?


----------



## melaure (4 Janvier 2020)

Je parle du cas ou tu as un problème électrique (ou un composant essentiel) qui ne permet plus de booter le Mac (donc pas de mode target) ... dans mon 2012, je sors le SSD et hop c'est règlé ! Sur un 2016-2019 il ne te reste plus qu'a maudire Cook sur 500 générations ...


----------



## Kevick (4 Janvier 2020)

Ok. En fait le truc, c'est de garder les docs sur une clef USB (avec un adaptateur...   ) et ne jamais copier ce qui pourrait être sensible sur le DD. Ça craint de devoir en arriver à de telles extrémités.


----------



## melaure (4 Janvier 2020)

Kevick a dit:


> Ok. En fait le truc, c'est de garder les docs sur une clef USB (avec un adaptateur...   ) et ne jamais copier ce qui pourrait être sensible sur le DD. Ça craint de devoir en arriver à de telles extrémités.



Du coup ça ne sert à rien d'avoir un SSD rapide et cher en interne, puisqu'il faut l'avoir en externe et en plus un bon 2 To TB te coûtera probablement deux fois moins cher que l'option chez Apple !     

Le Mac devient de plus en plus une forêt de câble comme le PC dans la pub avec l'iMac Bondi Blue ! Apple est devenu l'IBM de la pub 1984 et le Mac le PC de la pub du premier iMac. Voilà où ça nous mène ces cookeries dépouillées !


----------



## Sly54 (4 Janvier 2020)

Kevick a dit:


> Ok. En fait le truc, c'est de garder les docs sur une clef USB (avec un adaptateur...   ) et ne jamais copier ce qui pourrait être sensible sur le DD. Ça craint de devoir en arriver à de telles extrémités.


Dans ce cas, il faut utiliser FileVault…


----------



## byte_order (8 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Dans ce cas, il faut utiliser FileVault…


Attention, si le mac qui écrit sur un disque externe en mode FileVault a une puce T2, la clé de chiffrement (et donc de déchiffrement) est lié non seulement à votre mot de passe mais également à l'ID unique de la puce T2.
En cas de décès du mac, vous ne pourrez plus déchiffrer son contenu, quand bien même vous vous souvenez du mot de passe pour le "monter" sur un autre mac.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (8 Janvier 2020)

byte_order a dit:


> Attention, si le mac qui écrit sur un disque externe en mode FileVault a une puce T2, la clé de chiffrement (et donc de déchiffrement) est lié non seulement à votre mot de passe mais également à l'ID unique de la puce T2.
> En cas de décès du mac, vous ne pourrez plus déchiffrer son contenu, quand bien même vous vous souvenez du mot de passe pour le "monter" sur un autre mac.


Tu déconne? 

Donc un disque dur utiliser pour sauvegarder les données d'un mac avec puce T2 ne peut pas être lu par un ordinateur portable ou quelconque autre mac que celui qui a fait la sauvegarde?


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2020)

Si le DD externe est en filevault. Mais en plus tu as la sauvegarde, et celle là tu ne l'a fait pas en filevault ...

Mais c'est sur que ça devient tellement contraignant que franchement ça donne plus envie ...


----------



## Sly54 (9 Janvier 2020)

byte_order a dit:


> En cas de décès du mac, vous ne pourrez plus déchiffrer son contenu, quand bien même vous vous souvenez du mot de passe pour le "monter" sur un autre mac.


Ca, je ne savais pas et c'est quand même franchement ballot


----------



## byte_order (9 Janvier 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> Donc un disque dur utiliser pour sauvegarder les données d'un mac avec puce T2 ne peut pas être lu par un ordinateur portable ou quelconque autre mac que celui qui a fait la sauvegarde?



Je déconseille fortement de faire une sauvegarde chiffrée avec une technologie de chiffrement dont vous n'avez pas l'intégralité du contrôle dessus, c'est prendre le risque bien trop grand d'être incapable de l'utiliser le moment ou vous en aurez pourtant le plus besoin.

Dans la situation du mac actuelle, cela exclu en effet de faire des sauvegardes sur un disque chiffré par FileVault depuis un Mac équipé d'une puce T2, donc tous les macs récents quoi.

Une sauvegarde chiffrée par un logiciel classique de sauvegarde prendra probablement un peu plus de temps (quoi qu'en sauvegardes itératives, c'est lissé dans le temps), mais elle est indépendante du hardware l'ayant effectué.


----------



## huexley (9 Janvier 2020)

byte_order a dit:


> Dans la situation du mac actuelle, cela exclu en effet de faire des sauvegardes sur un disque chiffré par FileVault depuis un Mac équipé d'une puce T2, donc tous les macs récents quoi.



Merci pour l'info c'est vraiment terrifiant…


----------



## byte_order (9 Janvier 2020)

Je pense toutefois que si l'on a conservé une Recovery Key, là cela doit être possible de retrouver l'accès à un disque externe en FileVault 2, même s'il a été chiffré sur un mac T2 qui est mort / inaccessible désormais. Difficile à savoir de manière sûre sans tester, cependant.


----------



## byte_order (9 Janvier 2020)

Correction, d'après la documentation technique d'Apple, cela ne devrait pas être le cas :



> *External media*
> Encryption of external media doesn’t utilize the security capabilities of the AppleT2 Security Chip, and its encryption is performed in the same manner as Mac computers without the T2 chip.


- https://www.apple.com/tr/mac/shared/docs/Apple_T2_Security_Chip_Overview.pdf, page 6.

Je tenterais demain de retrouver au taf la source qui disait que la puce T2 était impliquée même avec le volumes FileVault "externes".

Ceci-dit, dépendre pour un volume de sauvegarde de l'accès à une implémentation de chiffrement disponible uniquement que sur un type particulier de machine disponible qu'auprès d'un seul acteur reste une dépendance qui ne devrait pas avoir lieu d'être.


----------



## billboc (19 Mars 2020)

heureusement, car chiffrer le mac mais pas la sauvegarde, c'est... hum, hum ;-)


----------



## Lou04 (20 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques jours mon disque dur m ayant lâche,r je suis repartie sur un disque dur neuf sur mon vieux mac de 2007. je suis sur El capitan et je me prends la tete pour envoyer les cours des enfants, car je n ai plus Powerpoint, keynote, Apple store me dit que la version est trop ancienne possible car avant l incident j étais sur Sierra dernière version. Je pensais bêtement sans doute que mon informaticien pouvait me remettre sierra. Apple bar  m a demandé de le mener ailleurs car il n avait plus la pièce pour la batterie et mon conseillé de mettre un SSD 250 GO  crucial.
Si vous savez comment je peux avoir l équivalent de ces logiciels.
Merci. Prenez soins de vous..
Lou.


----------



## byte_order (24 Mars 2020)

Lou04 a dit:


> Si vous savez comment je peux avoir l équivalent de ces logiciels.
> Merci. Prenez soins de vous..
> Lou.



Avez-vous essayer LibreOffice ?


----------

